# Anyone use wood pellets in their MES?



## bikes blues bbq

Just picked up a new MES 40 today.  Have it all seasoned up and ready to go.  The manual says not to use "heat pellets"  My understanding is that there is a difference between pellets meant for heating (create heat, duh!) and for smoke flavor (not so much heat).  I have used the Traeger pellets in my other smokers.  I have even used the oak heating pellets after contacting the manufacturer who stated they use only oak, no glue/binders.   Does anyone use the flavor pellets in their MES?


----------



## scarbelly

I am not aware of many using pellets in the MES but a lot of folks are using the AMNS  at their primary smoke source

http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## fpnmf

I don't.

I haven't used the chip tray once since I bought the MES.

I am an AMAZEN guy.

Easy to use and inexpensive to buy and operate.


----------



## vernski

Hi I have a smoke-pistol that just makes smoke I have used this on my Brinkman for 4 years and works well for cold smoking cheese and things that don't need heat. I bought a 30" MES from Cabela's I've used some of the pellets that didn't want to burn in the smoke pistol because the pellets take on moisture & humidity. You have to keep the pellet cartridges where it's warm and dry. The flavors are apple,cherry,pecan,hickory,oak,alder,sugar maple black walnut and mesquite. I used the cartridges that wouldn't light in the pistol in my Mes and they seem to work well and have a good smoke flavor no problem. I also use seasoned wood from my fruit trees And I can't tell any difference from the pellets. I don't see why you couldn't use bulk pellets if you know what's in them. JMHO...Vernski


----------



## hkeiner

You may find that you will need to refill the wood tray often if you use pellets, as they burn up quickly. I have not tried pellets myself because of this reason. I did find that using chips also required frequent refills and so I got an AMNS and found it to be so good that I rarely use the wood tray for hot smokes anymore. The AMNS maintains a steady TBS for several hours on one fill, enough for smoking ribs, turkey legs, and such. I found that lighting two ends provides just the right amount of smoke density. I have to thank those that posted their many positive comments on the AMNS on this forum, which got me to buy one for myself. Just my opinion though...


----------



## tjohnson

Pellets burn up quickly and create CLOUDS of SMOKE!!  1/2 cup burns in about 20 minutes and you'll have to refill.

Pellets are really compressed sawdust, and not the same as wood chips.

Todd


----------



## porked

Like fpnmf, you can't beat an A-MAZE-N smoker for an electric smoker, no way, no how, end of story.


----------



## vernski

That's the nice thing about being a individual you can do what you want to if you so wish, but yours is not the only ball game in town there are other ways and other ideas to accomplish the same goal. So if pellets are just compressed sawdust what do you use in the "A-MAZE-N" smoker [sawdust] ?? If pellets burn up to quickly try turning the heat down a little FCS. I am pleased with my results and you are pleased with yours, what could be better than that?


----------



## les3176

I have a mes 30 and have tried all three in experimenting with differant smoke. I used pellets and found that they do burn quicker then chips.Not much, a handful lasted about 35 mins.Then a handful of chips, they only lasted about 48 mins. Then i loaded one row in my amns and it lasted 2 hours.Are there other smoke generators yes and it is a personal choice what you use.I like my amns but i still don't use it ALL the time when i smoke, i use whatever i feel like that day. Try experimenting with differant types of wood to find what you like to use.As long as your smoking....its all good.


----------



## beer-b-q

I started with chips, tried Pellets and didn't like them, went back to chips and Now ONLY use an AMAZE-N-SMOKER (AMNS) it is the only way to go...


----------



## tjohnson

les3176 said:


> I have a mes 30 and have tried all three in experimenting with differant smoke. I used pellets and found that they do burn quicker then chips.Not much, a handful lasted about 35 mins.Then a handful of chips, they only lasted about 48 mins. Then i loaded one row in my amns and it lasted 2 hours.Are there other smoke generators yes and it is a personal choice what you use.I like my amns but i still don't use it ALL the time when i smoke, i use whatever i feel like that day. Try experimenting with differant types of wood to find what you like to use.As long as your smoking....its all good.


What a great answer!!!

It's kinda like going to the tool box and picking out which tool best fits the job.

The inherent problem with the MES and other electric smokers, is that you can't control the output of the heating element.  It's either "On - Full" or "Off - Nothing".  The new 40" MES has a 1,200 watt element and when "ON', burns very hot.  This burns up the chips or pellets very quickly and when the element turns off, you get no way to ignite your fuel.  This is the very reason I invented my little gadget. 

"Necessity is The Mother of Invention"!!!

Todd


----------



## SmokinAl

My MES is the old 800 watt. It works fine with traeger pellets. I put a couple of pieces of charcoal in the chip box when I start it up. That way it keeps smoking when the element is off, but like everybody else has said the pellets burn quick & you have to put some in every 20 minutes or so. That's why I got an AMNS. They are set & forget. You get good consistent TBS for hours. You could put a butt in your MES with the AMNS, go to bed, get up in the morning & the AMNS will still be smoking. It's really amazing. That's why a lot of folks use them.


----------



## vernski

When I use the smoke pistol it will smoke about 4 hrs with a full cartridge, I mounted it on my MES and you control the burn and smoke with the air pump.You want smoke you turn up the air flow you want less smoke you turn it down, and sometimes you have to clean out the tube on a long smoke is the only con I can think of so far. I wonder if you could mount a better temp control for the MES that didn't take so long to cycle back on, just a thought...Vernski

Oh I forgot to mention that I don't have anything against the AMNS I may purchase one when my pellets run out. I also have fruit trees so when I prune I have plenty of apple&cherry.


----------



## tjohnson

Vernski said:


> When I use the smoke pistol it will smoke about 4 hrs with a full cartridge, I mounted it on my MES and you control the burn and smoke with the air pump.You want smoke you turn up the air flow you want less smoke you turn it down, and sometimes you have to clean out the tube on a long smoke is the only con I can think of so far. I wonder if you could mount a better temp control for the MES that didn't take so long to cycle back on, just a thought...Vernski
> 
> Oh I forgot to mention that I don't have anything against the AMNS I may purchase one when my pellets run out. I also have fruit trees so when I prune I have plenty of apple&cherry.


I've tried to find different controls to turn mine down, but they are expensive.  I found a "Variac" at a garage sale for $5.  These usually go for $75-$100+ on EBay.  I'll hook it up between the MES controller and the element to control the voltage.

Masterbuilt has made some great improvements, but a "1/2 Power and Full Power Control" would be an awesome upgrade.  You really don't need the full 1,200 watts unless it's in the start up mode or recovering after the door is opened.

Todd


----------



## smoker21

I have a bunch of left over pellets.  The pellets burn a bit faster than chips but I  have mixed chips with pellets witout a problem.


----------



## saugeyejoe

Todd,

I agree with you on the MES control method.  The time based on / off method of the heater element is crude but cheap to manufacture.  A variable voltage control would be nice to have with a voltage punch to ignite the wood chips.  The variable voltage control would also increase the heater element life quite a bit.  A few bucks and a trip to "AutomationDirect.com" you could probably make one for under a couple hundred bucks.  Once the controller or heater element burns out in my new MES 30 I plan to do this.  Hopefully that wont happen for a while, I use the amazn smoker quite a bit also.


----------



## Bearcarver

I don't think the timing of the element going on & off can help, as far as chips smoking:

If the element comes on more often to maintain a more even temp, it would never be on long enough to make the chips smoke.

If the element's on off stroke is farther apart, it makes the chips smoke on the way up, and they stop smoking on the way down.

This is why the MES chip-burning set-up works much better in the Winter. The element has to run a little more often & longer.

Two things can help you get better smoke in an MES:

#1    Take it apart & rip all of the insulation out, so the element has to run more often.

#2    Get an A-MAZE-N-SMOKER, fill it, light it, and sit back with a nice cold brew.

I choose #2.

Bear


----------



## porked

I like # 2!!!


----------



## stovebolt

I tried posting several times a few nights ago and finally gave up. It never would complete just hang there telling me to wait.

 If I was to try to control the power of the element I would use the router speed controller from Harbor Freight Tools.

It's rated at 15 Amps and costs about $12.95 or so. If it were wired in between the controller and the element you could control the

infinitely. Turned up for warm up then turn down so element stays on most of the time for constant smoke.

 While I'm sure it would work well, the AMNS is still the easiest answer and it lets you cold smoke also. I just got mine

on Saturday and haven't got to use it yet but I will soon.

 I hope this post goes through. It's getting discouraging.

 Chuck


----------



## stovebolt

That should have said you could control the element infinitely. That posted so quick it surprised me. No problems at all.

Go figure.

 Chuck


----------



## snowjoker

Ok, so I am new to this...I have a MES smoker I got from Bass Pro it worked ok for ribs, but I felt like there wasn't much smoke.

How does the AMNS work? Where would I put it Inside the smoker? I would use this instead of the installed chip loader and pan?

Thanks!


----------



## rich-

X2


----------



## bigbob73

I use pellets in mine, and they work great.  I get good burn times, just the right amount of smoke, and great flavor.


----------



## tjohnson

A little goes a long way, maybe 1/4 cup at a time

Too many pellets, and you get thick ugly smoke

Remember, pellets are compressed sawdust and not solid wood, like chips or chunks.

Todd


----------



## daveomak

SaugeyeJoe said:


> Todd,
> 
> I agree with you on the MES control method.  The time based on / off method of the heater element is crude but cheap to manufacture.  A variable voltage control would be nice to have with a voltage punch to ignite the wood chips.  The variable voltage control would also increase the heater element life quite a bit.  A few bucks and a trip to "AutomationDirect.com" you could probably make one for under a couple hundred bucks.  Once the controller or heater element burns out in my new MES 30 I plan to do this.  Hopefully that wont happen for a while, I use the amazn smoker quite a bit also.


SaugeyeJoe, Here is a mod I did to my MES 30. It works really well. Any questions ??? PM me.........Dave
 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/gallery/album/view/id/9195


----------



## smoke eater5

WOW! Ya'll are killin me. I read post after post on how everyone loves their MES, so I bought one and in this thread nobody seems to care for it!


----------



## daveomak

Smoke Eater5 said:


> WOW! Ya'll are killin me. I read post after post on how everyone loves their MES, so I bought one and in this thread nobody seems to care for it!


WOW !!!!!!!!!............I love my MES 30......It is simple to operate....produces great Q.....convient..........inexpensive.........readily adaptable to modifications.(for those who have idle hands and just can't leave well enough alone).....It can be left unattended and will shut off on command........adaptable for cold smoking or hot smoking..........what did I leave out...????.....

Just because I have to modify *ALL* my toys doesn't logically lead to the conclusion I don't care for them.............


----------



## SmokinAl

Smoke Eater5 said:


> WOW! Ya'll are killin me. I read post after post on how everyone loves their MES, so I bought one and in this thread nobody seems to care for it!




First of all welcome to SMF!

I think you will find that there are a lot of satisfied MES owners on here.


----------



## bigbob73

SmokinAl said:


> First of all welcome to SMF!
> 
> I think you will find that there are a lot of satisfied MES owners on here.




+1


----------



## domapoi

snowjoker said:


> Ok, so I am new to this...I have a MES smoker I got from Bass Pro it worked ok for ribs, but I felt like there wasn't much smoke.
> 
> How does the AMNS work? Where would I put it Inside the smoker? I would use this instead of the installed chip loader and pan?
> 
> Thanks!


First off, snowjoker, what size smoke tray does yours have? This would be the part that the chips get dumped into when you turn the chip loader 180 degrees (the chip loader is the part that you  pull out the side of the unit, load with chips, insert back into the side of the unit and turn half way around). Is the tray the one that is only about as wide as the palm of your hand? If it is you need to contact MasterBuilt and get the upgrade to the newer, larger smoke tray. It is a free upgrade that is really easy to install yourself. There should be no problem getting enough smoke generated from your MES smoker. Keep in mind also that you don't want a big bellowing of smoke either. You want just enough to create what is called TBS (Thin Blue Smoke) coming out of your vent. You also want your chips in the smoke tray to turn to a complete ash (a couple of SMALL pieces still black is OK) but you should not have mostly all black coal chips left in the tray when it is done. This is what is happening to those that have the small tray. Here is a link to a video from MasterBuilt showing the installation of the retrofit for the larger smoke box. Looking at the video will also show the difference in the sizes of the old, smaller smoke box and the newer, larger one. It may take a few min. to download the video so be patient.

http://masterbuilt.com/video/sept2010/smokeretrokit.wmv

I hope this helps.

Scott


----------



## tomwilson49

what I have found out is that if  I move the almost finished charge of wood to the inlet side of the smoker tray that keeps  the fresh charge from being dumped on embers the smoke remains steady hope that makes sense the wood delivery system only dumps on the far side of the chip tray and if you recharge on the smoldering embers you get a snuffing effect but if you move the embers outward in the non dump area this doesn't happen peek in the hole and you will see:)


----------



## sbroom

where do you get an amns


----------



## chef jimmyj

Sbroom if you Scroll up in this thread to Tjohnson...you will see a link to his stuff on the botton left of his post...He has a new Pellet smoker that is becoming a Quick favorite here...JJ


----------



## bluebombersfan

SmokinAl said:


> First of all welcome to SMF!
> 
> I think you will find that there are a lot of satisfied MES owners on here.


I have to agree with Al 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   and I LOVE my MES!!!!


----------



## djbrady33

I have a MES 30 and have tried chips in the tray and the A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker. The A-maze-n Pellet smoker is the easiest and best way to smoke. I use Hickory and Cherry pellets.

David


----------



## glocksrock

Where do you put your A-MAZE-N smoker inside of the MES 30? I just got a new MES 30 and there doesn't seem to be room for it on the bottom of the smoker, or can you set it up vertically?


----------



## Bearcarver

glocksrock said:


> Where do you put your A-MAZE-N smoker inside of the MES 30? I just got a new MES 30 and there doesn't seem to be room for it on the bottom of the smoker, or can you set it up vertically?




The new AMNPS should fit perfectly on the bars, to the left of the chip burner assembly.

Todd & I were measuring a bunch of MES 30s to make sure, before he made them.

He designed it around the MES 30, since that was the one with the tight space.

Bear


----------



## hoity toit

I use them with no problem, Traeger pellets are pretty concentrated,,,,,a little goes a long way.. I like them.


----------



## jwsailor

I love my MES 40, I have just upgraded my A-Maze-n to the A-MAZE-N pellet burner, and I love it also.


----------



## csparker

Vernski said:


> That's the nice thing about being a individual you can do what you want to if you so wish, but yours is not the only ball game in town there are other ways and other ideas to accomplish the same goal. So if pellets are just compressed sawdust what do you use in the "A-MAZE-N" smoker [sawdust] ?? If pellets burn up to quickly try turning the heat down a little FCS. I am pleased with my results and you are pleased with yours, what could be better than that?




I agree 100%.  I use the AMNPS in my MES 30, usually filled with dust or dust and pellets.  I rarely use pellets alone.  But depending on what I am smoking and which wood I want to use, I may just go for the chips in the tray.  Last Saturday I smoked a corned beef brisket into a (delicious) pastrami, and I used the dust/pellet mixture.  However, the following day I smoked three trays of boneless chicken pieces for only a few hours, and was happy using the chip tray.  Also since I have various woods in various forms, I may just choose based on what I have available.  Deciding on the fly is half the fun of it all...a little experience and a little experimentation...


----------



## Bearcarver

csparker said:


> I agree 100%.  I use the AMNPS in my MES 30, usually filled with dust or dust and pellets.  I rarely use pellets alone.  But depending on what I am smoking and which wood I want to use, I may just go for the chips in the tray.  Last Saturday I smoked a corned beef brisket into a (delicious) pastrami, and I used the dust/pellet mixture.  However, the following day I smoked three trays of boneless chicken pieces for only a few hours, and was happy using the chip tray.  Also since I have various woods in various forms, I may just choose based on what I have available.  Deciding on the fly is half the fun of it all...a little experience and a little experimentation...




Exactly---I love my Amazing toys more than anyone can imagine!!!!

However, once in awhile I'll run out of smoke from the one I'm using, and I think, "I could use another half hour or an hour of smoke", so instead of pulling it out, letting it cool, and loading some more pellets in, I'll just throw a few chips in the dumper---dump them in the pan & keep smoking for that short remaining time.

Bear


----------



## stephenh

I have used them, but neither in the chip tray nor in an AMNPS, but in a Smoke Daddy. However, I did not use them straight. I used the information on Smoke Daddy's site and used a mix of lump charcoal, pellets, chips, and small chunks of wood. This combination worked well to keep the smoke volume down to the TBS where just chips would give way too much smoke.

I did put the charcoal in first and got it going with my butane torch before adding the pellets, chips, and chunks. I may try it next time with just pellets on top of the lump charcoal so see how that works.


----------



## smokedaddy123

That's the way I recommend using the Smoke Daddy. You can use wood-chips, woodchucks, twigs,pellets or a mixture of all of them. Sawdust is not recommended. It works like a small chimney,too small of fuel will choke it off and not burn properly. The small air pump keeps it lit. If you are looking for a versatile smoke generator for your home made or exciting smoker, check out the Smoke Daddy. It easily attaches to the outside of your smoker.The Smoke Daddy is not a sawdust smoker.


----------



## turfguy04

I don't recommend the Hager(sp) pellets. I have used them before. One day while smokin I opened the door and to my surprised the pellets burst into flames. The smoke seemed oily for some reason and the pellets are extremely flamable.

I havent used them since.


----------



## yance

Last week I picked up the analog MES that Tractor supply is running for $129.00 right now.  It has a control like an electric skillet.  Low was getting me around 170°-180°, HI cranked it up to 400°.

Even with the limited venting my AMNPS  burned well cold smoking my BBB until the moisture inside the cabinet got too high.

The MES and AMNPS really are made for each other.


----------



## kingbubbatruck

Yance said:


> Last week I picked up the analog MES that Tractor supply is running for $129.00 right now.  It has a control like an electric skillet.  Low was getting me around 170°-180°, HI cranked it up to 400°.
> 
> Even with the limited venting my AMNPS  burned well cold smoking my BBB until the moisture inside the cabinet got too high.
> 
> The MES and AMNPS really are made for each other.


Dang, And I thought I got a deal for 149 with free shipping from Amazon a while back!

Have to agree with you.  I used mine a couple of times but when I got the AMNPS and used it this weekend, the smoke part of the smoker really took off.


----------



## bdskelly

I use pellets in my MES occasionally but use them sparingly  ...they are wood chips on steroids  they burn hotter and make much more smoke.


----------



## smoke slinger

I use pellets in mine and I feel I get a good smoke flavor on my food. I usually put some in at 1 hour intervals for the first few hours. I get mine from BBQ'rs Delight online. Have a good selection. Also Academy is starting to sell them and cheaper than online.


----------



## smokinhusker

I've used Smokehouse Brand Pellets almost from the very beginning in my MES 40. I get a good hour's worth of smoke from a scant 1/4 cup and they burn better than wood chips, IMHO. Don't use the pellets for Traegers etc because they are for HEAT as well as flavor.


----------



## rtbbq2

Pellets work just fine in the AMPS. A small handful each load lasts for 30 minutes.


----------



## russg

using an AMNS or AMNPS?


----------



## domapoi

I like the MOJO Brinks myself better than chips or pellets.

http://shop.mojobricks.com


----------



## old bones

I spent more money and time trying to make a better mousetrap and like everyone else who is more than pleased after beating my head against the wall,  I purchased Todd’s AMNPS Tray and never looked back. 

In fact, it works so well, I purchased a second AMNPS for my son and seriously thinking for buying a third one as a gift for the guy down the road who uses charcoal and chips.       

Like Todd said, my MES heater is either off or on full time and when it’s on, that puppy is smoking like an old time train and even when using Todd’s pellets in the MES, the smoke is so thick, the meat taste like it was soaked in Pin Tar.       The key to smoking and enjoying all your efforts is the light blue smoke that you get from the AMNPS. 

The nice thing about the AMNPS is I can measure my smoke and make changes on the run.  I like to use the Pitmasters Blend for 2 inches of pellets in the tray and then add an inch or so of apple pallets as a back up.   The two different smoke tastes is indescribable on most meats. 

Last but not least,  The AMNPS will pay for itself because you'll use less pellets in the long run.                


TJohnson said:


> It's kinda like going to the tool box and picking out which tool best fits the job.
> 
> The inherent problem with the MES and other electric smokers, is that you can't control the output of the heating element.  It's either "On - Full" or "Off - Nothing".  The new 40" MES has a 1,200 watt element and when "ON', burns very hot.  This burns up the chips or pellets very quickly and when the element turns off, you get no way to ignite your fuel.  This is the very reason I invented my little gadget.
> 
> "Necessity is The Mother of Invention"!!!
> 
> Todd


----------



## Bearcarver

Old Bones said:


> I spent more money and time trying to make a better mousetrap and like everyone else who is more than pleased after beating my head against the wall,  I purchased Todd’s AMNPS Tray and never looked back.
> 
> In fact, it works so well, I purchased a second AMNPS for my son and seriously thinking for buying a third one as a gift for the guy down the road who uses charcoal and chips.
> 
> Like Todd said, my MES heater is either off or on full time and when it’s on, that puppy is smoking like an old time train and even when using Todd’s pellets in the MES, the smoke is so thick, the meat taste like it was soaked in Pin Tar.       The key to smoking and enjoying all your efforts is the light blue smoke that you get from the AMNPS.
> 
> The nice thing about the AMNPS is I can measure my smoke and make changes on the run.  I like to use the Pitmasters Blend for 2 inches of pellets in the tray and then add an inch or so of apple pallets as a back up.   The two different smoke tastes is indescribable on most meats.
> 
> Last but not least,  The AMNPS will pay for itself because you'll use less pellets in the long run.


Very Well Said!!!

Bear


----------



## rdpowell2

stovebolt said:


> I tried posting several times a few nights ago and finally gave up. It never would complete just hang there telling me to wait.
> 
> If I was to try to control the power of the element I would use the router speed controller from Harbor Freight Tools.
> 
> It's rated at 15 Amps and costs about $12.95 or so. If it were wired in between the controller and the element you could control the
> 
> infinitely. Turned up for warm up then turn down so element stays on most of the time for constant smoke.
> 
> While I'm sure it would work well, the AMNS is still the easiest answer and it lets you cold smoke also. I just got mine
> 
> on Saturday and haven't got to use it yet but I will soon.
> 
> I hope this post goes through. It's getting discouraging.
> 
> Chuck


I bought the Harbor Freight Tools router speed controller for my Brinkman Gormet Electric smoker. Without it it wants to run at about 325, I can keep it down to 225 pretty easy with the controller but still have to fiddle with it as it fluctuates up and down on it's own. Barely moving the control knob makes a big difference in the heat. It lets me smoke at the temps I want but it is a pain. I bought the AMNPS and it keeps going out, I believe it doesn't get enough air and I can't find a good place to put it. I am saving for a MES40 and from what I have read on this forum I will be more than satisfied with it and the AMNPS.

Dean


----------



## domapoi

I do love my AMNS when am doing cheese and other things like spices, nuts etc. etc. that need to be cold smoked. But then I bought mine before he came up with the AMNPS but still use chips and the MOJO bricks when doing hot smokes. With the MES I have no problem putting in chips or blocks through the side opening tray. I was offered to sent back my AMNS and trade up to an AMNPS but I liked my AMNS so much I didn't want to. If so some reason later in life I find it to much hassle to put in chips or blocks every now and then, I might get one to keep with my AMNS but til then not likely.


----------



## smoker21

I tried the HF router speed controller on my Brinkman and it melted into a puddle the 2nd time I used it!!


----------



## robbrocks

Which AMNS do you guys use?  Tube or box??


----------



## Bearcarver

RobbRocks said:


> Which AMNS do you guys use?  Tube or box??


OK----Strictly my opinion on the Tube. It should be used on the bigger smokers. Puts out too much smoke for an MES.

I use the 5 X 8 AMNPS with pellets for any smoke over 180 degrees, and my AMNS with dust for smokes under 180 smoker temp.

Those two are the most important tools in my bag-o-tricks!!!

Bear


----------



## goose57

I use an AMNPS for the last year in my MS 30, hickory, cherry, maple and oak. LBS is great.  never tried them in units tray.


----------



## mneeley490

I used my AMNPS in my old gen MES 30" for the first time last weekend. It took a little bit of tinkering to get the airflow just right, but once I got it dialed in, it worked great--like always.


----------



## domapoi

Wow! I learned something new today, I didn't know Tod started making a tube version pellet smoker too. Anyway, I use the 6x6 AMNS for all my cold smoking needs. Have not had a need to use one for use with hot smoking.


----------



## drayspencer

Bearcarver said:


> OK----Strictly my opinion on the Tube. It should be used on the bigger smokers. Puts out too much smoke for an MES.
> 
> I use the 5 X 8 AMNPS with pellets for any smoke over 180 degrees, and my AMNS with dust for smokes under 180 smoker temp.
> 
> Those two are the most important tools in my bag-o-tricks!!!
> 
> Bear


Thanks for the tip Bear. I read this a couple of weeks ago after ordering the Tube first. I find that the 5 X 8 AMNPS is just what the doctor ordered, perfect. I will now order the AMNS for slow cooks an chicken and the like.


----------



## johnschmitt

I've used pellets with fair results. I've also mixed pellets and chips and that has also worked. They do seem to smolder faster than chips. Now I pretty much only use an AMAZE-N-SMOKER  with pellets unless it's a very short smoke,(less than two hours) then I'll use the chip tray and wood chips.


----------



## smoke slinger

Just got my 5 X 8 AMNPS the other day and cant wait to try it out. I have been using pellets in my chip tray and never had a problem and had good flavor.


----------



## palladini

Smokedaddy123 said:


> That's the way I recommend using the Smoke Daddy. You can use wood-chips, woodchucks, twigs,pellets or a mixture of all of them. Sawdust is not recommended. It works like a small chimney,too small of fuel will choke it off and not burn properly. The small air pump keeps it lit. If you are looking for a versatile smoke generator for your home made or exciting smoker, check out the Smoke Daddy. It easily attaches to the outside of your smoker.The Smoke Daddy is not a sawdust smoker.http://www.smokedaddyinc.com


Now woodchucks, that would produce some interesting smoke, yes indeed.  LOL


----------



## Bearcarver

DraySpencer said:


> Thanks for the tip Bear. I read this a couple of weeks ago after ordering the Tube first. I find that the 5 X 8 AMNPS is just what the doctor ordered, perfect. I will now order the AMNS for slow cooks an chicken and the like.


Dray,

Don't use an AMNS for any smoke over 200*. It could cross over and the whole thing will burn out in less than an hour. I use the AMNS for sausage, cheese, fish, etc.

Chicken is usually done at 275* in an MES with an AMNPS.

Bear


----------



## goose57

I AGREE

RON


----------



## bsquared

Since I am totally new at this - it is a basic question about the AMNPS and amazen products for use in the electric smokers.  I have the MES 30 with the digital display and remote - do you take out the chip tray and then put the amazen product in its place?  It seems like it wouldn't fit as the tray is quite small and fits snuggly.  How would you add pellets - with the chip loader?  If not, I would assume you have to open the door - thus losing heat. Can someone explain?  Thanks


----------



## drayspencer

Bearcarver said:


> Dray,
> 
> Don't use an AMNS for any smoke over 200*. It could cross over and the whole thing will burn out in less than an hour. I use the AMNS for sausage, cheese, fish, etc.
> 
> Chicken is usually done at 275* in an MES with an AMNPS.
> 
> Bear


[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]The Tube and the 5 x 8 AMNPS should cover all my smoking needs in the MES40 it seems. Good info![/font]


johnschmitt said:


> I've used pellets with fair results. I've also mixed pellets and chips and that has also worked. They do seem to smolder faster than chips. Now I pretty much only use an AMAZE-N-SMOKER  with pellets unless it's a very short smoke,(less than two hours) then I'll use the chip tray and wood chips.


I like this suggestion also John. That means on a short smoke I will only have to fill the chip tray maybe once or twice in 2 hours.


----------



## daveomak

bsquared said:


> Since I am totally new at this - it is a basic question about the AMNPS and amazen products for use in the electric smokers.  I have the MES 30 with the digital display and remote - do you take out the chip tray and then put the amazen product in its place?  It seems like it wouldn't fit as the tray is quite small and fits snuggly.  How would you add pellets - with the chip loader?  If not, I would assume you have to open the door - thus losing heat. Can someone explain?  Thanks


B, morning.... the AMNS etc. are lit with a torch and left to smolder/smoke on their own....  to the left of the chip tray is usually where they are placed....  do not  place them on heating elements....  some folks build a modification to put them in.....  Check the link below.... click on it to open it....     Dave

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...0-new-pictures-for-attaching-elbow-to-mailbox


----------



## drayspencer

DaveOmak said:


> B, morning.... the AMNS etc. are lit with a torch and left to smolder/smoke on their own....  to the left of the chip tray is usually where they are placed....  do not  place them on heating elements....  some folks build a modification to put them in.....  Check the link below.... click on it to open it....     Dave
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...0-new-pictures-for-attaching-elbow-to-mailbox


I just visited the link....AWESOME....where is that drill? My wife says I buy stuff just to mess it up, here I go again!!!


----------



## daveomak

DraySpencer said:


> I just visited the link....AWESOME....where is that drill? My wife says I buy stuff just to mess it up, here I go again!!!


If you don't modify stuff, it's just like the rest of them.....  Go ahead.......   make yours special.......  I always do....


----------



## Bearcarver

DraySpencer said:


> [font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]The Tube and the 5 x 8 AMNPS should cover all my smoking needs in the MES40 it seems. Good info![/font]


Actually I wasn't talking about the tube. IMO the tube puts out too much smoke for my MES 40.

5 X 8 AMNPS burns pellets beautifully at any smoker temp.

They say it burns dust good too, but I never tried it, because I also have an AMNS, which burns dust perfectly in smoker temps below about 180*/200*.

Bear


----------



## bsquared

Yes -thank you. I think your modifications are little more than I am willing and/or capable of doing!!  I was talking about the pellets the 5x8- which is not the tube but a tray. Does it also go to the side of the chip tray?  Do you still use the chip tray as well then?  Or just leave the chip tray in but empty.  Do you use the pellets for everything or just things that take a long time?

Appreciate the help. Thanks

Becky


----------



## Bearcarver

bsquared said:


> Yes -thank you. I think your modifications are little more than I am willing and/or capable of doing!!  I was talking about the pellets the 5x8- which is not the tube but a tray. Does it also go to the side of the chip tray?  Do you still use the chip tray as well then?  Or just leave the chip tray in but empty.  Do you use the pellets for everything or just things that take a long time?
> 
> Appreciate the help. Thanks
> 
> Becky


The 5 X 8 was designed to fit on the bars to the left of the chip burner, in the older MES 30 and MES 40.

I never use my chip burner. I leave it in & empty.

I use the AMNPS (pellets) for everything that needs a smoker temp higher than 180*, and the AMNS (dust) for anything below 180*, like cheese & Bacon.

Bear


----------



## fwismoker

Bikes Blues BBQ said:


> The manual says not to use "heat pellets"  My understanding is that there is a difference between pellets meant for heating (create heat, duh!) and for smoke flavor (not so much heat).


Just think food grade or not food grade...they both produce similar BTU's i'd imagine.


----------



## Bearcarver

FWIsmoker said:


> Just think food grade or not food grade...they both produce similar BTU's i'd imagine.


Yeah, it's a shame the heating pellets aren't good for smoking (too much crap in them).

I get them for $209 per Ton !!!

Bear


----------



## fwismoker

Bearcarver said:


> Yeah, it's a shame the heating pellets aren't good for smoking (too much crap in them).
> 
> I get them for $209 per Ton !!!
> 
> Bear


LOL, yea no doubt... Just a tad cheaper than $ 1 or so per lb.


----------



## bsquared

Thanks!  That was very helpful. I decided to call and talk to Todd and he was very helpful. Will definitely plan on ordering it.


----------



## drayspencer

Bearcarver said:


> Actually I wasn't talking about the tube. IMO the tube puts out too much smoke for my MES 40.
> 
> 5 X 8 AMNPS burns pellets beautifully at any smoker temp.
> 
> They say it burns dust good too, but I never tried it, because I also have an AMNS, which burns dust perfectly in smoker temps below about 180*/200*.
> 
> Bear


My brother-in-law has one of the large barrel type smokers so I think I will make the Tube a gift to him. The 5 X 8 seems good for now.


----------



## Bearcarver

DraySpencer said:


> My brother-in-law has one of the large barrel type smokers so I think I will make the Tube a gift to him. The 5 X 8 seems good for now.


















Sounds like a Great Plan!!!

Bear


----------



## air force dad

Bearcarver said:


> I don't think the timing of the element going on & off can help, as far as chips smoking:
> 
> If the element comes on more often to maintain a more even temp, it would never be on long enough to make the chips smoke.
> 
> If the element's on off stroke is farther apart, it makes the chips smoke on the way up, and they stop smoking on the way down.
> 
> This is why the MES chip-burning set-up works much better in the Winter. The element has to run a little more often & longer.
> 
> Two things can help you get better smoke in an MES:
> 
> #1    Take it apart & rip all of the insulation out, so the element has to run more often.
> 
> #2    Get an A-MAZE-N-SMOKER, fill it, light it, and sit back with a nice cold brew.
> 
> I choose #2.
> 
> Bear


#2 with a brew! I like it!


----------



## Bearcarver

Air Force Dad said:


> #2 with a brew! I like it!


LOL----I knew you'd pick that one!!!

Bear


----------



## air force dad

Bearcarver said:


> LOL----I knew you'd pick that one!!!
> 
> Bear


It was pretty much a no brainer! LOL!!!


----------



## smoker21

Mmmm.  Beeeer good...


----------



## hawkeyesmokin

I use pellets in my A-MAZE-N-SMOKER and the cold smoker attachment in my 40" MES

Both with good smoke results

Ken


----------



## jted

Pellets, Oh Ya Spent the afternoon smoking 2 racks in my Mes. I used pellets. I use a AMAZ-n Pellet smoker. Just a word to the wise I tried them in the chip tray and they  burned fast with a lot of smoke. Also in the last year I have tried other brands of pellets and I have not been as happy as I was with Todd Johnsons. I have a few lbs of Lumber Jack Hickory pellets to use then I will only use Todd's from now on. (you get what you pay for)


----------



## dside896

just got MES 40 020070311 what type of light bulb does it use, my does not work


----------



## jimtn

Yes - Sports Academy - has different flavors. I use them with wood chips as a way to reduce the amount of chips used. There is a difference between "heating" pellets and smoking pellets. MES 30"


----------



## smokinmate

I just recently purchased an MES 30 from Lowe's. The first lesson I learned was that it was not going to generate smoke at a rate that suited me. I purchased a Cold Smoke unit from MB. It uses chips and without soaking them I can generate smoke for quite a long period of time. I don't know how long it would run on a full load but I think it would be significant. As has been stated you have some good choices.


----------



## jims38305

I love my MES.  Got it last November.  I ordered the AMNPS and have used it a couple of times, still learning.  I love my MES, I keep it on the deck ready to use at any time.  I did kabobs last Saturday and they turne out great.  I am using a fruitwood pellet mix from 2-Brothers Grillin here locally.  I had the TBS this time.  At first it was a little hard to light and keep going.  Finally got it though.

Anybody have an easy way to light em and keep em lit?  Light em in the smoker or outside?

Really like this forum Jeff.


----------



## jted

jims38305 said:


> I love my MES.  Got it last November.  I ordered the AMNPS and have used it a couple of times, still learning.  I love my MES, I keep it on the deck ready to use at any time.  I did kabobs last Saturday and they turne out great.  I am using a fruitwood pellet mix from 2-Brothers Grillin here locally.  I had the TBS this time.  At first it was a little hard to light and keep going.  Finally got it though.
> 
> Anybody have an easy way to light em and keep em lit?  Light em in the smoker or outside?
> 
> Really like this forum Jeff.


Jeff, some people put their pellets in the micro wave to dry them out I don't know how long or at what power but someone will chime in. I like to heat mine when I preheat my MES30 For 30 to 60 min. That seems to be all  I need to do besides follow Todds instructions. I just  light them and get a nice red ball of fire. I will blow on  them several times and when they are about out of control Iblow out the flame and let them smolder for a few min and then set them in the smoker. I would rather spend a little time up front than have to re lite.


----------



## lanshark42

I hate to hijack the thread, but I'm a noob and need help.  I keep reading about the AMNS.  I've been to their Website.  I just don't get how it works/how to use it.

Could someone tell me what I need to buy for an MES30, where to put it (be nice!) and how to use it?  

I'd REALLY appreciate it.  I want me some of that GOOD smoke...


----------



## daveomak

LANShark42 said:


> I hate to hijack the thread, but I'm a noob and need help.  I keep reading about the AMNS.  I've been to their Website.  I just don't get how it works/how to use it.
> 
> Could someone tell me what I need to buy for an MES30, where to put it (be nice!) and how to use it?
> 
> I'd REALLY appreciate it.  I want me some of that GOOD smoke...



What type of smoker do you use....  that's important...  OR call Todd, the owner, he will get you set up.....






A-MAZE-N Products, Inc.
12372 River Ridge Blvd
Burnsville, MN 55337

(952) 736-7678

[email protected]


----------



## lanshark42

I use a Masterbuilt 30-inch Electric Digital Stainless Steel Smokehouse.  Thanks!!


----------



## jted

There are two types of 30 "stainless MES smokers. Find your model number and do what Dave told you to do. Todd knows the models and what works in each type. He not only sells them but invented them.  A real nice guy and very helpful. I could say more but think of him as a boy scout or a nice older brother.


----------



## daricksta

snowjoker said:


> Ok, so I am new to this...I have a MES smoker I got from Bass Pro it worked ok for ribs, but I felt like there wasn't much smoke.
> 
> How does the AMNS work? Where would I put it Inside the smoker? I would use this instead of the installed chip loader and pan?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm a huge fan of the AMNPS; I never use wood chips in my smoker anymore. I get my wood pellets from Todd Johnson, the inventor of the AMNPS and other smokers. I fill two roles with wood pellets and that's typically all I need for a 6-hour smoke. In fact, I often will have pellets leftover.

There are guys who gripe about how the AMNPS won't keep the pellets lit but the key to success is proper lighting of the pellet smoker and a few guys have their own methods.

Did you buy the Gen 1 or Gen 2 version of the MES? The AMNPS was designed with the MES Gen 1 in mind. The Gen 2 is different so there are a few considerations for proper placement and airflow. And yes, you would use the AMNPS instead of the wood chip loader and holder.


----------



## smoker21

The Chip tray if good for a lite smoke but if you want more the A-MAZE-N smoker is the way to go.  Are the Traeger pellets 100% of what they say they are?  Most are NOT.  Check with Todd for 100% Cherry, Hickory, Maple etc. Pellets.


----------



## tropics

LANShark42 said:


> I hate to hijack the thread, but I'm a noob and need help.  I keep reading about the AMNS.  I've been to their Website.  I just don't get how it works/how to use it.
> 
> Could someone tell me what I need to buy for an MES30, where to put it (be nice!) and how to use it?
> 
> I'd REALLY appreciate it.  I want me some of that GOOD smoke...


Here is a link showing how easy it is to light

Richie


----------



## daricksta

Smoker21 said:


> The Chip tray if good for a lite smoke but if you want more the A-MAZE-N smoker is the way to go.  Are the Traeger pellets 100% of what they say they are?  Most are NOT.  Check with Todd for 100% Cherry, Hickory, Maple etc. Pellets.


I swear by the Todd's wood pellets. I get truly great smoke flavors from all of them, and I've bought quite a few different varieties from him. I've also gotten a few free along with some of the products I've bought from him. The AMNPS is the only source of smoke I use in my MES 30.


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> I swear by the Todd's wood pellets. I get truly great smoke flavors from all of them, and I've bought quite a few different varieties from him. I've also gotten a few free along with some of the products I've bought from him. The AMNPS is the only source of smoke I use in my MES 30.














  LOL---Sounds like somebody taught you well !!

Bear


----------



## gary s

Cool


----------



## daricksta

lizziejoy said:


> Wow, Todd's wood pellets are a little pricey.  I get mine from Smoke Daddy.  They don't have as wide as a variety but have a good mix that I really like, The Perfect Mix from Cookin' Pellets.  It is a mixture of Hickory, Cherry, Maple, and Apple.  It is great for anything.


I have no idea how competitive Todd's wood pellet prices are. What I do know is that I've been buying from him for two years now and he provides the best customer service I've ever seen. I'll pay a little more to support a small business owner who provides top quality products and customer service.


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---Sounds like somebody taught you well !!
> 
> Bear


More like "somebodies", Bear: you, Todd, and Scarbelly.


----------



## everythingsmoke

Sorry I agree as well...I'm a loyal customer for life...bought a maverick 732 set up from Todd as well, I had problems with it and he returned no questions asked...tks Todd


----------



## sfordt

I have the MES40 and I use the A Maze N 12" tube, one full tube gives me 5 hours of good clean smoke with no issues, I love this combo.


----------



## jims38305

How do you know what GEN you have.  I bought my MES a year ago.  I have the AMNPS.  I place it beside the heat box.  It fits just fine there.


----------



## Bearcarver

jims38305 said:


> How do you know what GEN you have.  I bought my MES a year ago.  I have the AMNPS.  I place it beside the heat box.  It fits just fine there.


If your AMNPS fits on the support bars beside your heat box (chip burner), you have the Gen #1 MES.

Bear


----------



## nrdk

Bearcarver said:


> If your AMNPS fits on the support bars beside your heat box (chip burner), you have the Gen #1 MES.
> 
> Bear


Guessing I have the GEN2, as I just purchased a AMNPS 5x8 last week and unfortunately couldn't get it to quite fit on the support bars, there was a small screw coming off the side of the heat box that seemed to be causing issues. I don't suppose you guys know an easy fix for this? Hate wasting the extra rack to sit the AMNPS up high. As well, I feel like the airflow is off with it sitting up there, as the full tray burned through in a matter of about 6 hours. Still need to spend some time tweeking how far out to sit the chip loader to get the right intake. 

Side item, is there a thread somewhere talking about/debating pellet sources and types?

Ordered MES from Amazon last Sept:


----------



## tropics

nrdk said:


> Guessing I have the GEN2, as I just purchased a AMNPS 5x8 last week and unfortunately couldn't get it to quite fit on the support bars, there was a small screw coming off the side of the heat box that seemed to be causing issues. I don't suppose you guys know an easy fix for this? Hate wasting the extra rack to sit the AMNPS up high. As well, I feel like the airflow is off with it sitting up there, as the full tray burned through in a matter of about 6 hours. Still need to spend some time tweeking how far out to sit the chip loader to get the right intake.
> 
> Side item, is there a thread somewhere talking about/debating pellet sources and types?
> 
> Ordered MES from Amazon last Sept:


The link you posted is a Gen 1

Check out the MES Forum or electric forums for mods, mailbox with AMNPS is great. I have cheswe in my MES40 now cold smoking.1st Mac & Cheese in my mod MES40


----------



## jted

nrdk said:


> Guessing I have the GEN2, as I just purchased a AMNPS 5x8 last week and unfortunately couldn't get it to quite fit on the support bars, there was a small screw coming off the side of the heat box that seemed to be causing issues. I don't suppose you guys know an easy fix for this? Hate wasting the extra rack to sit the AMNPS up high. As well, I feel like the airflow is off with it sitting up there, as the full tray burned through in a matter of about 6 hours. Still need to spend some time tweeking how far out to sit the chip loader to get the right intake.
> 
> Side item, is there a thread somewhere talking about/debating pellet sources and types?
> 
> Ordered MES from Amazon last Sept:


You have a GEN 1.  I know the screw you are talking about. You need a stubby screwdriver and just remove it. EASY and Away you SMOKE. I had to do the same to my 910 model. I was advised to do the screw removal by Todd Johnson.

 Jted


----------



## daricksta

Everythingsmoke said:


> Sorry I agree as well...I'm a loyal customer for life...bought a maverick 732 set up from Todd as well, I had problems with it and he returned no questions asked...tks





nrdk said:


> Guessing I have the GEN2, as I just purchased a AMNPS 5x8 last week and unfortunately couldn't get it to quite fit on the support bars, there was a small screw coming off the side of the heat box that seemed to be causing issues. I don't suppose you guys know an easy fix for this? Hate wasting the extra rack to sit the AMNPS up high. As well, I feel like the airflow is off with it sitting up there, as the full tray burned through in a matter of about 6 hours. Still need to spend some time tweeking how far out to sit the chip loader to get the right intake.
> 
> Side item, is there a thread somewhere talking about/debating pellet sources and types?
> 
> Ordered MES from Amazon last Sept:


I've used store-bought wood pellets and pellets I've gotten from Todd Johnson. I'm told that commercial brand wood pellets may have fillers and such but Todd's are 100% wood. I have no personal info on the composition of commercial brand wood pellets but I know that Todd is a helluva guy, an outstanding small-businessman, and sells outstanding products. I choose to support his business so I now use his wood pellets exclusively. I have about every wood pellet type you'd ever need for smoking a variety of meats, fish, and cheeses. I took a BBQ class recently and the instructor claimed that in blind tests nobody can actually taste the difference between smoke flavored from different wood pellet types. I haven't done the blind testing but I still think I can tell the difference between meats smoke with hickory, mesquite, oak, and apple woods, at least.


----------



## nrdk

jted said:


> You have a GEN 1.  I know the screw you are talking about. You need a stubby screwdriver and just remove it. EASY and Away you SMOKE. I had to do the same to my 910 model. I was advised to do the screw removal by Todd Johnson.
> 
> Jted


Great, what purpose does the screw actually serve? I plan on doing this pretty much this evening, as I said it was frustrating giving up the limited smoker space of the MES to set the AMNPS in place, however it sounds like I'll be golden on that for future smokes. Will say the AMNPS was a great set it and forget it option for an overnight pork shoulder, had a couple buddies in doing the drywall in my basement on Sunday and they definitely appreciated it. Was in a pinch for time and didn't plan ahead so ended up just stopping at Sam's for it instead of my local butcher, but don't regret the choice as it was quite a bit cheaper and of the same quality.

Had a friend recommend the Perfect Mix CookinPellets to use as a great general mix for smoking, however everyone seems to have a lot of love around these forums for Todd as well, so kind of torn here. Only an occasional cooker, once or twice a month, so getting a 20 or 40 pound bag is going to be a long lasting supply.


----------



## Bearcarver

nrdk said:


> *Great, what purpose does the screw actually serve? *I plan on doing this pretty much this evening, as I said it was frustrating giving up the limited smoker space of the MES to set the AMNPS in place, however it sounds like I'll be golden on that for future smokes. Will say the AMNPS was a great set it and forget it option for an overnight pork shoulder, had a couple buddies in doing the drywall in my basement on Sunday and they definitely appreciated it. Was in a pinch for time and didn't plan ahead so ended up just stopping at Sam's for it instead of my local butcher, but don't regret the choice as it was quite a bit cheaper and of the same quality.
> 
> Had a friend recommend the Perfect Mix CookinPellets to use as a great general mix for smoking, however everyone seems to have a lot of love around these forums for Todd as well, so kind of torn here. Only an occasional cooker, once or twice a month, so getting a 20 or 40 pound bag is going to be a long lasting supply.


That screw is one of the screws holding the chip burner unit together, but there are others, so nothing should fall apart if you remove only one.

Bear


----------



## jted

DSCN2484.JPG



__ jted
__ Jul 18, 2014






You can see just how tight my space is. Bear has told me that we are the exception to the rule. Just remove the screw and make sure the sides if the amnps are straight and the AMNPS will fit fine.

Now to your next question about pellets. It,s a Bud or Millers type of question. Would you buy 5 cases of beer because your Buddie told you it was good. The quality of Todd's pellets are great.  They are 100% wood of the species he advertises they are all of the right size. I have tried other brands and found out why they they were cheaper. He sells a blend if that is what you want. I have found I like hickory or oak. My other varieties sit in a storage box just awaiting for there turn. It is very important you store them in containers with caps. We eat a lot of Apple sauce so I buy the large containers w/ lids also large creamer containers work well. You get my drift.. By your own admission you don't smoke all that often.You can buy the 4 pound  package at  a fair price or talk to Todd and he will advise you on a fair variety package to get you started. Where else can you talk to the CEO/COO personally and get real advise.

Check  out his web page he always has a sale and you will not find it hard to get to the free shipping level.        Jted


----------



## nrdk

jted said:


> DSCN2484.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ jted
> __ Jul 18, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see just how tight my space is. Bear has told me that we are the exception to the rule. Just remove the screw and make sure the sides if the amnps are straight and the AMNPS will fit fine.
> 
> Now to your next question about pellets. It,s a Bud or Millers type of question. Would you buy 5 cases of beer because your Buddie told you it was good. The quality of Todd's pellets are great.  They are 100% wood of the species he advertises they are all of the right size. I have tried other brands and found out why they they were cheaper. He sells a blend if that is what you want. I have found I like hickory or oak. My other varieties sit in a storage box just awaiting for there turn. It is very important you store them in containers with caps. We eat a lot of Apple sauce so I buy the large containers w/ lids also large creamer containers work well. You get my drift.. By your own admission you don't smoke all that often.You can buy the 4 pound  package at  a fair price or talk to Todd and he will advise you on a fair variety package to get you started. Where else can you talk to the CEO/COO personally and get real advise.
> 
> Check  out his web page he always has a sale and you will not find it hard to get to the free shipping level.        Jted


Went ahead and removed the screw last night, AMNPS fits like a glove now, thank you for the heads up on that.

As well, thanks for the suggestions on pellets, thinking I'm going to go this route and see what happens through the first couple smokes. Went ahead and reached out to Todd from his general contact email on the website for some thoughts/info/help putting together some type of variety pack. 


lizziejoy said:


> The Perfect Mix is 100% wood and gives a great flavor on anything you want to smoke.  Smoke Daddy Inc. sells them in 5lb bags as well as the 40lb bag.  I would say try a little bit of Todd's pellets and a little bit of the Perfect Mix and see what you like the best.  Everyone is different and you just need to find what works best for you.


Thanks, may give the 5lb bag a shot down the road and see which my preference is after a few cooks.


----------



## kennyp1114

I tried usung pellets in the MES chip box and they caught on fire. I had some that were accidently sent to me. Would wraping in foil help?


----------



## kennyp1114

Why not set the smoker on a rack in the smoker? It doesn't have to be on the bottom.


----------



## bdskelly

Hi Kenny 

The Amazin smoker tray was designee to fit the lower cross bar on an MES Smoker.  I guess you could place it on a grill rack. But then you'd be wasting precious meat real-estate. 

On your other question, I believe Masterbuilt instructions say not to use pellets in the supplied smoker tray. This must be due to your observation about them catching on fire? b


----------



## kennyp1114

That's true Jted, but i live by myself so i have plenty hardwood trees i can cut. I will continue doing that. Of course i won't cut them unless they're dying. 
Thanks,
Jted


----------



## maxgunner

How do you deal with the heat generated by the burning material in your smoker for a "cold" smoke?

-  MG


----------



## inkjunkie

MaxGunner said:


> How do you deal with the heat generated by the burning material in your smoker for a "cold" smoke?
> 
> -  MG


Do a search on "Mailbox Mod".....


----------



## jted

MaxGunner said:


> How do you deal with the heat generated by the burning material in your smoker for a "cold" smoke?
> 
> -  MG


You will find a rise of about 40 degrees at 70 ambient. I would think it would be less this time of year. Keep your damper open and expect a slight rise in temp. If you are cold smoking in the summer  the mail box mod is the way to go. One thing for sure making jerky in the summer will be easy   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   jted


----------



## nrdk

MaxGunner said:


> How do you deal with the heat generated by the burning material in your smoker for a "cold" smoke?
> 
> -  MG


Fill a half gallon milk jug with water, freeze it. Place in the water tray above the AMNPS to keep the temperature down. Worked wonders for me the last time I cold smoked.


----------



## maxgunner

jted said:


> You will find a rise of about 40 degrees at 70 ambient. I would think it would be less this time of year. Keep your damper open and expect a slight rise in temp. If you are cold smoking in the summer  the mail box mod is the way to go. One thing for sure making jerky in the summer will be easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jted





This is approximately what I've observed also, which puts a chamber temp significantly above "cold smoking" range, at least by most guides I've read.   I love the duration of the smoke my AMPTS produces (when I can keep it lit), but I do a lot of cold smoking over the winter.  I'll look into the mailbox mod.


thanks,

MG


----------



## daricksta

MaxGunner said:


> How do you deal with the heat generated by the burning material in your smoker for a "cold" smoke?
> 
> -  MG


What was recommended to me--which is what I do--is to fill two jugs with water, freeze them, and end then put them in the smoker below the food being smoked to keep the interior temp down. I used half gallon milk jugs and fill them about 3/4 full of water before freezing. It did the trick when I've smoked cheeses but after a couple of hours (during a four hour smoke) the ice has melted back into water and I haven't completed the smoke so I have to work on that part. I guess I need four jugs of that frozen water to switch out. I also think I was smoking the cheese for an hour or so too long. I've read it should be kept to about a couple of hours.

I have a MES 30 and I keep it turned off for cold smoking. Heat is generated by the wood pellets in the AMNPS which is the reason I use the jugs for frozen water. I'm just not into mailbox or any other mods for my smoker. It's just my personal preference.


----------



## maxgunner

tundarum said:


> I use the MES cold smoker kit with a 3" diameter metal duct pipe to keep temps low during cold smoke...works great.


I have and use that too, but I like the duration of smoke you get with the AMPTS.  Sounds like I need to invest in a mailbox...

-MG


----------



## susieqz

does anyone know how much heat the amnps puts out when in a shut down smoker?

it gets to the mid 90s here in summer. if i put the uninsulated traeger in the sun, interior temps should hit 120-130 from solar gain.

i'm wondering if the amnps will add enow heat to cook?


----------



## Bearcarver

susieqz said:


> does anyone know how much heat the amnps puts out when in a shut down smoker?
> 
> it gets to the mid 90s here in summer. if i put the uninsulated traeger in the sun, interior temps should hit 120-130 from solar gain.
> 
> i'm wondering if the amnps will add enow heat to cook?


Depends on the size of the smoker. It will raise the temp a little in a small insulated smoker, but shouldn't even be noticeable in a large smoker.

If you're doing cheese, you can fill jugs 3/4 full with water----Freeze them & put one or 2 in the smoker between the cheese & the AMNPS.

Bear


----------



## susieqz

thanks, bear. i'll only cold smoke in winter, due to awful heat. it hit 109 once.

i should have that amnps tomorrow n i'm just wondering what else i can use it for.

when the smoker runs, there's continuous smoke so i don't need it for that.

i'll be happy with the ability to cold smoke but i wondered if i could use it for anything else.


----------



## Bearcarver

susieqz said:


> thanks, bear. i'll only cold smoke in winter, due to awful heat. it hit 109 once.
> 
> i should have that amnps tomorrow n i'm just wondering what else i can use it for.
> 
> when the smoker runs, there's continuous smoke so i don't need it for that.
> 
> i'll be happy with the ability to cold smoke but i wondered if i could use it for anything else.


I use mine all the time----I haven't burned a chip or a chunk in 4 years.

My Smoke is always constant & consistent. I never have smoke that's too heavy like you get with the variable burning of wood.

Bear


----------



## susieqz

i'll expirement then. i'm smoking a ham tonite, but cold smoking one sounds like fun.

i like lots of smoke flavor anyway. perhaps i can cold smoke for a day, then do 225 to finish.

i've been smoking for 6 months but there's a lot more to this than i thot.


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> Depends on the size of the smoker. It will raise the temp a little in a small insulated smoker, but shouldn't even be noticeable in a large smoker.
> 
> If you're doing cheese, you can fill jugs 3/4 full with water----Freeze them & put one or 2 in the smoker between the cheese & the AMNPS.
> 
> Bear


That's exactly what I do when cold smoking cheese. I found the ice thaws to water within a couple of hours so I'm planning on freezing four jugs of water for switching out when the ice has melted. Unless going over two hours for cold smoking cheese is too long.


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> That's exactly what I do when cold smoking cheese. I found the ice thaws to water within a couple of hours so I'm planning on freezing four jugs of water for switching out when the ice has melted. Unless going over two hours for cold smoking cheese is too long.


The good thing about using the jugs is you don't add any unwanted humidity to your smoker or AMNPS, like you would putting ice in a pan.

Bear


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> The good thing about using the jugs is you don't add any unwanted humidity to your smoker or AMNPS, like you would putting ice in a pan.
> 
> Bear


Know who suggested the jugs of frozen water thing? Todd. He's also the one who got me to finally stop filling the water pan with water.


----------



## daricksta

susieqz said:


> i'll expirement then. i'm smoking a ham tonite, but cold smoking one sounds like fun.
> 
> i like lots of smoke flavor anyway. perhaps i can cold smoke for a day, then do 225 to finish.
> 
> i've been smoking for 6 months but there's a lot more to this than i thot.


Susie, one thing to keep in mind about Bearcarver since he won't tell you himself: he was one of the quality control testers when Todd Johnson was developing the AMNPS, along with the and the tragically-departed member of this group named Gary "Scarbelly" Simmons. Both of them gave Todd Johnson input since he designed the AMNPS for the MES Gen 1 smoker (I think it was for both the 30-inch and 40-inch models) These two along with Todd have pretty much taught me most of what I know about smoking. When Bear writes, I read and follow his advice.


----------



## susieqz

thanks for telling me who i can bug with questions.

i take all advice from you guys seriously, even tho i seem to go off topic lots.


----------



## daricksta

susieqz said:


> thanks for telling me who i can bug with questions.
> 
> i take all advice from you guys seriously, even tho i seem to go off topic lots.


Remember also that when you find people whose advice you trust and respect, you can private message them and they will respond quickly. I do it all the time.


----------



## susieqz

we'll see what they have to say when i start bombarding them with silly questions, as i am wont to do.


----------



## Bearcarver

susieqz said:


> we'll see what they have to say when i start bombarding them with silly questions, as i am wont to do.


I've probably gotten thousands of PMs, and none of them were silly.

Bear


----------



## susieqz

mwahaha. little do you know what things lurk in my diseased mind.


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> I've probably gotten thousands of PMs, and none of them were silly.
> 
> Bear


Thanks, Bear!


----------



## gary s

daRicksta said:


> Remember also that when you find people whose advice you trust and respect, you can private message them and they will respond quickly. I do it all the time.


Well said, I send and get a ton of PM's

Gary


----------



## daricksta

susieqz said:


> does anyone know how much heat the amnps puts out when in a shut down smoker?
> 
> it gets to the mid 90s here in summer. if i put the uninsulated traeger in the sun, interior temps should hit 120-130 from solar gain.
> 
> i'm wondering if the amnps will add enow heat to cook?


No it won't. The AMNPS is merely a smoke generator and where there's smoke there's hot, smouldering wood pellets. It's warm enough to melt cheese and ice but not hot enough to cook cuts of meat to even a safe internal temp, which is 140°.  You're talking about trying to use an unplugged Traeger as a solar-powered oven with the AMNPS providing the smoke? You'll never get the thing up to a real cooking temp. I sure wouldn't try it. The Traeger is essentially an electric convection grill which has a motorized wood pellet feeder to also make it a smoker. I think using the AMNPS with a Traeger would be redundant. Just did some research and I don't think it can even be run on charcoal with it unplugged. It is what it is and that's what a lot of people buy it for.

You said you plan to sell it and I think that's your best bet.


----------



## susieqz

that's what i was afraid of. thanks. i'll sell it but this isn't a great time to sell smokers.

meantime, i gotta make do.

if nothing else, i can cold smoke cheese in the traeger using the amnps, since it's just a vented barrel.

i hate it that i didn't find this site before buying.


----------



## daricksta

susieqz said:


> that's what i was afraid of. thanks. i'll sell it but this isn't a great time to sell smokers.
> 
> meantime, i gotta make do.
> 
> if nothing else, i can cold smoke cheese in the traeger using the amnps, since it's just a vented barrel.
> 
> i hate it that i didn't find this site before buying.


I'm sorry but this is a long thread and I forget the main reason(s) why you're dissatisfied with your Traeger. You mentioned poor customer service and I can't recall if there's a problem with it. Basically, when it's plugged in and you turn it on, do the firepot, the pellet feeder, and the thermostat control all work?


----------



## susieqz

yeah, i coersed them into sending a new control box. using parts from the old one, it's working fine.

it just won't do low temps. that's why it doesn't fit my needs.

note tho, i needed 2 traegers to make one working one. the new one they sent was missing a wire to the controller. so, 2 out of 2 were defective.


----------



## daricksta

susieqz said:


> yeah, i coersed them into sending a new control box. using parts from the old one, it's working fine.
> 
> it just won't do low temps. that's why it doesn't fit my needs.
> 
> note tho, i needed 2 traegers to make one working one. the new one they sent was missing a wire to the controller. so, 2 out of 2 were defective.


That _is_ really bad. Can you afford to buy another smoker without selling the Traeger first? I guess I should've asked that earlier unless you already stated it. If you're on a tight budget, it seems like you've got one working Traeger and, believe me, 225° is low and slow cooking. So is 250 and even up to 275. If your goal is cold smoking, I know you could lay the lit AMNPS lunder the cooking grill with the power off and that _should_ work for cold smoking if you leave the lid closed.

I just bought some QMATZ from Todd to keep cheese or whatever I'm cold smoking from sinking into the MES cooking racks. They should work for Traeger cooking grills. My point is this: since it works, use the Traeger to practice your smoking technique and get to the point where you feel you know what you're doing until you're able to sell it for a better smoker. Or, if you have the money available, buy a Masterbuilt--which is a great entry level smoker--which is what it's designed to be--or spend more for a Cookshack or aSmokin-It or a Smokin Tex or whatever if it's within your budget and keep the Traeger in storage under its cover until there's a better time to sell it.


----------



## susieqz

nah, i gotta sell this first. i spent $400 on this traeger in july. getting the amns plus some pellets was a stretch after xmas spending. that's coming tomorrpow as a prezzy for me.

i'm going out there to start the smoker. i'm as crazy as the rest of you. i'll be going out all night in temps in the 20s, with high winds, just to feed the smoker..


----------



## old sarge

Should be good bargains on the MES GEN1 smokers and don't overlook the CS smokers I posted about.  Just one of each and I did not get prices.  And I have no idea on their condition.


----------



## inkjunkie

old sarge said:


> Should be good bargains on the MES GEN1 smokers and don't overlook the CS smokers I posted about.  Just one of each and I did not get prices.  And I have no idea on their condition.


I just picked up a Gen1 MES40 from Amazon a week or two ago...$300....


----------



## daricksta

susieqz said:


> nah, i gotta sell this first. i spent $400 on this traeger in july. getting the amns plus some pellets was a stretch after xmas spending. that's coming tomorrpow as a prezzy for me.
> 
> i'm going out there to start the smoker. i'm as crazy as the rest of you. i'll be going out all night in temps in the 20s, with high winds, just to feed the smoker..


You're as crazy as the right of _them_. I don't smoke when it's in the 40s out there. I'm literally a fair weather smoker.

Best of luck on selling the Traeger and happy smoking in the meantime.


----------



## susieqz

thanks rick. 40s are balmy tho,  especially with no wind.

outside of a couple of steaks, all the meat i've eaten since july 1 has been smoked.

i suppose i'll tire of that, but not for a bit.

anyway, to get the mozerella i wanted i had to buy 20 lbs. even frozen that will spoil before i use it up.

might as well smoke it. smoked moz is pricey.


----------



## daricksta

Susie, home smoked cheese is incredibly easy and good, but remember it has to be cold smoked. Try placing the AMNPS under the grill (if you can without damaging anything) as I advised and leave the smoker lid down during the smoke. It should take 2-3 hours at the most.

20 lbs of cheese? I tell you--Foodsaver is your friend. We've owned different models for years. We're members of Costco and bought the latest one earlier in the year. There's noting better for vacuum sealing and long term storage of food. There's an optional quick marinator attachment which is outstanding for deep marinating meats taking just one hour.

Remember that after smoking cheese, you need to vacuum or somehow store it in an airtight container for at least three weeks. This helps the cheese to distribute the smoke throughout the cheese. What's really cool is that if the cheese still looked fairly light when you removed it from the smoker, the color will deepen over the three weeks and should match the look and color of smoked cheeses sold in the supermarkets. I've smoked both mozz and sharp cheddar chunks with outstanding results.


----------



## susieqz

thanks, rick.i didn't know about the 3 week waitingperiod. i'll play with it friday.

my amns got here today.. looks lke fun.

my ham got overcooked due to the unreliability of the traeger. it just won't hold temps below 225.

still, i have a nice xmas ham.


----------



## daricksta

susieqz said:


> thanks, rick.i didn't know about the 3 week waitingperiod. i'll play with it friday.
> 
> my amns got here today.. looks lke fun.
> 
> my ham got overcooked due to the unreliability of the traeger. it just won't hold temps below 225.
> 
> still, i have a nice xmas ham.


Susie, I'd suggest that you don't try for temps under 225. 225-250 is a popular temp range for smoking. At least you've got a nice ham.

The reason for storing the smoked cheese is to let the smoke flavor grow stronger as it permeates the cheese. Of course it's your choice if you skip this but it is worth it.


----------



## susieqz

RICK, I KNOW MOST PEOPLE HERE LIKE 225. oops caps.

personally, i'd like tomess with all sorts of temps.

for myself i absolutely want hams at least under 212.

there must bea way to do this.

i had it at 190 for an hour. 2 hours later it dropped to 111. still fine with me.

but when i woke after 2 hours more, the evil thing was up to 360!!

yeah, it will hold 225, but i'm not letting some stupid machine tell me what to do.


----------



## daricksta

OK, Susie. I'll bow out of the smoking temp discussion. Jeff Phillips has a smoking temp chart on his Smoking-Meat.com website and I've got others I use for reference. I just go with what's worked for me, which is what we all do here.

Seems to me you could jerry-rig a wood chip or a wood pellet smoker in a heavy roasting pan to use inside your kitchen oven. There are pages online that can show you how to do it.

It could go on a on oven rack underneath the upper rack where the ham is roasting or you could set it up so that the ham sits on one of those flat metal roasting racks that fit inside a roasting pan. Underneath the rack inside the roasting pan you could spread out wood chips or pellets so that they all remain touching each other. You would then manually light one end because wood typically doesn't ignite on its own at temps below 250°.

Theoretically it should work.


----------



## susieqz

if i'm gonna use the oven, i could cold smoke for a while first. any idea how long a cold smoke  would need to be to impart a nice smokey flavor?

winter days here are sometimes under 32 so bacteria should be no problem even without a cure..

the instructions say 12 hours for bacon.does that sound right for other meats?


----------



## geerock

Suzie
Did they send you a new temp sensor with the new controller?  Sounds like that may be the issue with the temps all over the place.
As for smoked cheese, the difference between eating it right away compared to the 3 or 4 week rest is night and day.  
And all I'll say on the smoking below 212 is to remember when you are using an uninsulated smoker without a water pan and not a very tight enclosure, the longer the meat is in the cooker the drier it tends to get.  Cold smoking works well, hot smoking works well, the temps between 120 and 200 are difficult at best.  But you seem dedicated to it so go to it.  If you find that sensor is the issue (pretty sure it is)  you can adjust your "P" settings at the controller so that your cooker will be more stable at lower temps.
one last thing....want to try some great cured and easy to do meat?  Look into buckboard bacon.


----------



## susieqz

gee, they sent the big box you mount on the side with the auger attached. if the sensor is a pencil  shaped thing that  rises up to near the top of the smoking barrel, they didn't send that.

when set on 225, the heat is more or less stable.

at the 180 setting it jumps all over.190, then 111 then 365,in the

space of 6 or 7 hours .do i need parts?

if i can get the 180 setting to stay plus or minus 20 degrees i'm set.

yeah, 225 may be perfect n i've had good results with it  but my back is up.

meat gets drier at lower temps? i would a thot it was the other way around.


----------



## geerock

On a pellet grill where you have a convection fan you have the meat in the smoker a lot longer at lower temps.  Its not the higher heat that dries it but the length of time that may take out more moisture when combined with no insulation and loose lid with no gasket.  But again, whatever works for you.  
That RTD sensor is almost certainly the issue.  A digital controller KIT is supposed to come with the RTD.  Traeger is definitely..... awww never mind.


----------



## inkjunkie

daRicksta said:


> OK, Susie. I'll bow out of the smoking temp discussion. Jeff Phillips has a smoking temp chart on his Smoking-Meat.com website and I've got others I use for reference. I just go with what's worked for me, which is what we all do here.
> 
> Seems to me you could jerry-rig a wood chip or a wood pellet smoker in a heavy roasting pan to use inside your kitchen oven. There are pages online that can show you how to do it.
> 
> It could go on a on oven rack underneath the upper rack where the ham is roasting or you could set it up so that the ham sits on one of those flat metal roasting racks that fit inside a roasting pan. Underneath the rack inside the roasting pan you could spread out wood chips or pellets so that they all remain touching each other. You would then manually light one end because wood typically doesn't ignite on its own at temps below 250°.
> 
> Theoretically it should work.


 have not seen that chart yet, would like to see it...


----------



## daricksta

inkjunkie said:


> have not seen that chart yet, would like to see it...


Here you go, Ink.

http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-times-and-temperatures-chart

I don't follow his recommendations but this is a great reference for anyone. I'm kind of still experimenting with temps.


----------



## daricksta

susieqz said:


> if i'm gonna use the oven, i could cold smoke for a while first. any idea how long a cold smoke  would need to be to impart a nice smokey flavor?
> 
> winter days here are sometimes under 32 so bacteria should be no problem even without a cure..
> 
> the instructions say 12 hours for bacon.does that sound right for other meats?


Remember the overriding imperative for cooking any meat: internal temp must be at least 140° in under four hours to prevent the growth of bacteria. Geerock is absolutely correct in all the cooking and technical advice and information he gave you.


----------



## susieqz

sooo, that's the reason for 225? for sure?

 mind you, i'm mostly  interested in lower temps when nitrates are involved back bacon, ham etc.


----------



## susieqz

so, gee, i need a kit, right? thanks. i'll follow up on that.

don't wanna send money to traeger tho. not a penny.

still, if that's the only way i can smoke cured foods under 212, i'll do that.

kinda odd it works at 225, but i often get confused around technology.

rick, i really didn't understand that lower temps could be dangerous.

i'll limit low temps to cured meats. there will be  lots of those because i think curing is fun.


----------



## daricksta

Susie, you can make your own smoking kit even out of aluminum foil all wrapped up with wood chips inside, opened enough to let air in and smoke out. You can place it in a cheap aluminum roasting pan below whatever you're smoking in your oven or perhaps also in the Traeger.

I don't worry about nitrates or nitrites. There's a history of a lot of cancers in my mom's family and I bet eating cured meats was not the cause of any of it. But that's how I look at things.

I've been trained in how to avoid food borne illnesses (along with CPR and blood borne diseases) so that gives me knowledge in a few areas. But a lot of guys here know about how to cook food safely, whether it's hot or cold smoking. A huge knowledge base is shared by the members of this forum.


----------



## susieqz

i'm not sure what you said there, rick. i guess you avoid nitrates?

i can't do that. my xmas ham was really good  even tho over cooked due to wild temp swings.

no way that i can stop at just one ham.


----------



## daricksta

You misunderstood, Susie. I don't let the presence of nitrates change the way I smoke meat. Now, given a choice, when I'm buying sausage for recipes made in my kitchen I choose the brands that don't use nitrates, nitrates or other artificial junk. If I can find hot dogs without that stuff that I like that's what I buy. But my favorite brand of bacon does contain that stuff so I still buy it because I like the bacon.

You can't blame an overcooked ham on temperature swings. You can blame it on not having a good, accurate thermometer, either one with a probe on a cord connected to the therm or a good instant read therm. I cooked a ribeye roast for Christmas dinner in the oven. I had a probe connected to a therm inserted into the roast. What I didn't know was that the therm read 10 lower than the internal temperature (IT) actually was. But I had an instant read thermocouple therm as a backup. The first therm showed the IT at 125 (which was my target temp) while the super accurate one showed it to be 135, which is where it was supposed to be after the roast rested for 30 minutes. I immediately took the roast out, tented it, and let it rest where it probably got up to 140-145. Not medium rare but it was perfect for me and everyone at the table--best ribeye roast I ever made.

Without my really good therm, the roast would have been overcooked and ruined. All smoking or any cooking is temperature over time. You cook it long enough at your chosen temp to get it to the IT you've targeted. Without a good therm, you'll pretty much over or undercook your meats most times. Also, check out Bearcaver's comments about opening doors too often. No matter what you're cooking or smoking, opening the door more often than is necessary will always lead to overcooked, dried out food. Not saying that's what you did, but it's some additional free advice.


----------



## susieqz

got a good thermometer that's not too expensive?

i do like the idea of a probe with a wire leading outside of the smoker so i could check without opening the door.


----------



## susieqz

thanks, tun. i'm broke after xmas spending but i'll go look at it.


----------



## Bearcarver

susieqz said:


> thanks, tun. i'm broke after xmas spending but i'll go look at it.


As far as Mavericks go:

The ET-73 is cheapest---works good, but the distance is weak & not too good reading through walls. That was the first one I got, and I demoted it to indoor duty only.

Then I got an ET-732 which has much better distance & communicates better through walls & floors.

Then I needed another one, so I got another ET-732 last week, so the probes would be interchangeable, and I didn't see anything that the ET-733 had that made it worth $10 more than the ET-732.

Bear


----------



## susieqz

both these things look cool. they are expensive tho, unless theylast some years.

how long do they last?


----------



## gary s

Good advice form above post

Gary


----------



## susieqz

i did a quick scan of amazon reviews. didn't see any talking about length of service, but i can look again.

there's some appeal in seeing IT without leaving the house.


----------



## Bearcarver

susieqz said:


> both these things look cool. they are expensive tho, unless theylast some years.
> 
> how long do they last?


My ET-73 is 5 years old, and it stays in my meat curing fridge 24-7-365. About a year ago the on-off switch got stuck in "on" position, but I leave it on all the time anyway. Change batteries 2 times annually.

My ET-732 is 4 years old. First meat probe was bad & came apart in second use. They sent me a new one & everything's been perfect since.

Now I got a new ET-732, and only used it on Christmas Day.

I keep the water from the connection between the cable & the probe when washing.

Bear


----------



## susieqz

bear, that's exactly the info i need. if i can get 4 years, the price is fine.

tun, i think hybrid probes  make sense but i hate paying for features i don't need. presets for different meats are unnecessary. i memorized all that stuff long ago.

nowadays, i know how long different cuts take in this smoker too. i'll have to relearn that when i get a new smoker, but that's part of the fun.

i must be a smoking fanatic. in the last 6 months the only unsmoked meat i've had were 2 steaks n some salami i bot before getting the smoker. now that i've discovered curing, everything is gonna be smoked.

with my new amns, even my cheese is gonna  be smoked.

got that vacuum sealer you guys talk about coming too.

not a hobby. more of an obsession.


----------



## susieqz

i guess i'll get the 732, because while cabbelas has it the same price, amazon will give me free shipping. cabellas wants $10.95 for shipping.

thanks for the info, guys.


----------



## susieqz

it was nice that you pointed me at them. comparison shopping is always a good idea.


----------



## daricksta

I also own the ET-733 and am very happy with it. There are other brands that are just as good but more expensive. There are also brands I would stay away from because of their inaccuracy. If you have a cheap one that you're forced to use. ThermoWorks sells an instant read ThermoPop for $25 and they have another type just as accurate for under $20. Shipping is extra but I would check out what they offer. Every one of their therms is in made in England.


----------



## susieqz

if english thermometers are as good as their candy, i'm sold. i have cadburys shipped over for a treat. try them once n you'll sneer at hersheys forever after.


----------



## daricksta

I bought a CDN instant read thermocouple therm, which is a knockoff of the ThermoWorks Thermapen. The company's out of Oregon but the therms are made in China. Most of the line is less expensive than ThermoWorks but just as accurate. CDN also makes therms with probes like the Maverick, as does ThermoWorks as we;;. A lot of people swear by Maverick (also made in China) so I bought one, too. I also have their laser gun so I can accurately check the heat temp in my kitchen oven and in my Weber One Touch Silver kettle grill. I bought the ThermoWorks ThermoPop for my wife and she loves it.

For smoking, I used to use a single probe Taylor under the Food Network nameplate. I found out while cooking Christmas dinner the therm displayed 10° under what the actual temp was. I caught the error with my CDN. Whatever you buy at whatever price, just confirm its reputation for accuracy.


----------



## susieqz

are any of them really accurate?

dave told me that the mavrick transmits some heat into the meat after a while,  yielding a false high so you gotta move the probe to get a correct reading.


----------



## daricksta

susieqz said:


> are any of them really accurate?
> 
> dave told me that the mavrick transmits some heat into the meat after a while,  yielding a false high so you gotta move the probe to get a correct reading.


Personally, I've never heard that about the Maverick and I don't understand how that could be the case. How would any thermometer transfer heat into whatever it's inserted inside? That defeats the whole point of a therm probe. To me, it doesn't make sense but I'm willing to read an explanation. Until then, I'll stand by the accuracy of the ET-733 as others have stood by the accuracy of the ET-732 before it.


----------



## susieqz

well, i'll have one soon, so i'll see for myself. i figure if all you guys use something, i need it myself. that's why i ordered the amns n vacuum sealer, plus this.

sometimes i argue, because i'm contrary by nature, but i listen to everything you guys say.


----------



## irishpride114

I use the 732 & 733. I then back those up with a instant read thermo. They are always within a degree or two of each other. No matter where I put the probes. You will not regret using the Mavericks.


----------



## chef jimmyj

susieqz said:


> are any of them really accurate?
> 
> dave told me that the mavrick transmits some heat into the meat after a while,  yielding a false high so you gotta move the probe to get a correct reading.





daRicksta said:


> Personally, I've never heard that about the Maverick and I don't understand how that could be the case. How would any thermometer transfer heat into whatever it's inserted inside? That defeats the whole point of a therm probe. To me, it doesn't make sense but I'm willing to read an explanation. Until then, I'll stand by the accuracy of the ET-733 as others have stood by the accuracy of the ET-732 before it.


This has been brought up more than once and there was one member that insisted it was true. If a " leave in the meat " probe conducted significant heat into the meat, as soon as you sliced a Med/Rare Beef Roast you would see a Bulls-eye of more well done meat in the center of the roast from the probe. I use a MAV732 and have never seen this effect. Additionally there would be no probe manufactured by any company that would be accurate when left in the meat because after a very short time the sensor at the tip would be measuring the heat traveling down the shaft and not the meat temp. There is a small amount of heat that travels down the probe for a very short distance but this heat NEVER gets anywhere near the measuring tip because the probe shafts are thin and hollow, having an extremely small thermal mass and ability to conduct that heat before the much more massive surrounding colder meat absorbs the energy. It just don't happen...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver

Chef JimmyJ said:


> This has been brought up more than once and there was one member that insisted it was true. If a " leave in the meat " probe conducted significant heat into the meat, as soon as you sliced a Med/Rare Beef Roast you would see a Bulls-eye of more well done meat in the center of the roast from the probe. I use a MAV732 and have never seen this effect. Additionally there would be no probe manufactured by any company that would be accurate when left in the meat because after a very short time the sensor at the tip would be measuring the heat traveling down the shaft and not the meat temp. There is a small amount of heat that travels down the probe for a very short distance but this heat NEVER gets anywhere near the measuring tip because the probe shafts are thin and hollow, having an extremely small thermal mass and ability to conduct that heat before the much more massive surrounding colder meat absorbs the energy. It just don't happen...JJ


Well Said!

Bear


----------



## pdevoid

This has probably already been asked, however, I didn't see it anywhere in this post. Everyone recommends the A-Maze-N pellet and dust smokers but what do you do about the drippings from what you are smoking getting all over the smoker and putting out the smoke generator? Other than going the "mailbox" route. I bought the MES 40" at Lowes a couple of months ago so I assume it is a Gen 2? I assume that the best placement for the smoker is in the bottom of your MES, although I saw a couple of comments that say it doesn't matter where it is.


----------



## daricksta

irishpride114 said:


> I use the 732 & 733. I then back those up with a instant read thermo. They are always within a degree or two of each other. No matter where I put the probes. You will not regret using the Mavericks.


I have the 733 and I do the same thing with my instant read CDN therm, which is a very accurate knock-off of the Thermapen.


----------



## daricksta

susieqz said:


> well, i'll have one soon, so i'll see for myself. i figure if all you guys use something, i need it myself. that's why i ordered the amns n vacuum sealer, plus this.
> 
> sometimes i argue, because i'm contrary by nature, but i listen to everything you guys say.


Just curious: what kind of vacuum sealer did you order? I own a Foodsaver and would never be without it.


----------



## daricksta

tundarum said:


> Quite frankly, I don't understand why more MES owners don't use the Masterbuilt Cold Smoker kit. I've had one for a while and it solved all my Masterbuilt smoking issues. It works great for both cold and hot smoking as well as provide hours of smoke with one load.


You'll find that most of us MES owners use the A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker which is excellent for both hot and cold smokes. When I use it for cold smoking, I place a couple of half-gallon milk jugs half-filled with frozen water below what's being smoked to keep the interior temp down for a couple of hours.

To me, it's easier to just use the AMNPS then having to deal with attaching a whole separate unit to my MES that also burns wood chips when I prefer to use wood pellets.


----------



## Bearcarver

pdevoid said:


> This has probably already been asked, however, I didn't see it anywhere in this post. Everyone recommends the A-Maze-N pellet and dust smokers but what do you do about the drippings from what you are smoking getting all over the smoker and putting out the smoke generator? Other than going the "mailbox" route. I bought the MES 40" at Lowes a couple of months ago so I assume it is a Gen 2? I assume that the best placement for the smoker is in the bottom of your MES, although I saw a couple of comments that say it doesn't matter where it is.


In The Gen #1, we just put it on the bars to the left of the chip burner assembly, and put a little foil roof above it. I've been doing that with mine for over 4 years & I get perfect smoke all the time for up to 11 straight hours. Works Awesome!!

However the Gen #2 is different. It seems the best way is to remove your water pan, and set the AMNPS over the water pan hole. 

Then set a foil pan on the floor of the smoker to catch any drips that may run down your drip plate. 

Also put a foil roof above the AMNPS to keep drips off of it.

Bear


----------



## pdevoid

Bearcarver said:


> In The Gen #1, we just put it on the bars to the left of the chip burner assembly, and put a little foil roof above it. I've been doing that with mine for over 4 years & I get perfect smoke all the time for up to 11 straight hours. Works Awesome!!
> 
> However the Gen #2 is different. It seems the best way is to remove your water pan, and set the AMNPS over the water pan hole.
> 
> Then set a foil pan on the floor of the smoker to catch any drips that may run down your drip plate.
> 
> Also put a foil roof above the AMNPS to keep drips off of it.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear, I actually went to A-Maze-N' s site and found out that they recommend the foil tent thing as well. I noticed that Jeff recommends not using the water pan anyway.


----------



## susieqz

well, traeger is running true to form. i called them n told them about wild temp fluctuations using the 180setting.

get this. they told me not to use 180. it's for starts in cold temps.

i should use the smoke setting if i want temps under 225.

if that  doesn't work i should call them back.

i'm not making this stuff up/ i hope someone looking at pellet smokers sees my posts.

screw this. the tractor supply has masterbuilts on clearence sale for $129. i got one.


----------



## daricksta

tundarum said:


> I use pellets in my MES cold smoker all the time. Also, there's no having to deal with attaching a whole separate unit...you don't attach it, you simply slide the 3" diameter smoke output of the cold smoker into where the wood/chip loader goes, no attaching necessary. I can't emphasize enough that there is no attaching other than sliding it in where the wood/chip loader is. Pellets work great in the cold smoker kit. The cold smoker kit it easier to load than AMNPS and you don't have to start it smoking like you do with the AMNPS. You simply load it, slide it in place, and turn it on...seems far simpler than the AMNPS. Lastly, being that it's external, very little heat is generated to the smoke cabinet. I eliminate any heat generation for cold smoking with a 3' metal duct pipe extension...works like a charm.


I can see positives to the Cold Smoker and I didn't know it could use pellets. Does the feeder work the same for both chips and pellets? My thing is that since the AMNPS can be used for both hot and cold smokes, I don't want to buy yet another accessory to use with the smoker. Besides, I place my MES 30 on a table just large enough to hold it which makes it impossible to use the cold smoker unless I get another table of the same height that will enable me to place the cold smoker next to the MES on separate tables. Perhaps the Masterbuilt smoker stand might hold both but while I have that table I don't need it.


----------



## susieqz

rick, i just got the rival vacuum sealer because it's what i could afford.


----------



## daricksta

pdevoid said:


> Thanks Bear, I actually went to A-Maze-N' s site and found out that they recommend the foil tent thing as well. I noticed that Jeff recommends not using the water pan anyway.


I used to tent over the AMNPS but in my MES 30 Gen 1 I noticed that drippings in that spot weren't really a problem so I stopped doing it. Most of the grease drips onto the empty water pan which I have foiled over. Some also drip onto the drip pan at the bottom which I also have foiled.


----------



## daricksta

tundarum said:


> Yes, the feeder works the same for both chips, chunks, or pellets. The screen hole size at bottom of feeder is small enough to hold pellets. Something you can't do with the AMNPS is a mod i did with the cold smoker. I modified it to accommodate a variable air pump at bottom where wood source burns. This mod with the variable air pump allows for burn rate control. I don't see how you could do this with a AMNPS. Your table issue would be difficult to accommodate the cold smoker without an additional table.


I'm just all for keeping it simple with no mods if I can get the results I want. If the AMNPS hadn't been invented I would have gone with MES Cold Smoker and would have made it work with both units on tables or a MES stand.


----------



## Bearcarver

tundarum said:


> Yes, the feeder works the same for both chips, chunks, or pellets. The screen hole size at bottom of feeder is small enough to hold pellets. Something you can't do with the AMNPS is a mod i did with the cold smoker. I modified it to accommodate a variable air pump at bottom where wood source burns. This mod with the variable air pump allows for burn rate control. I don't see how you could do this with a AMNPS. Your table issue would be difficult to accommodate the cold smoker without an additional table.


Why would anybody want to do a mod on an AMNPS?

Up to 11 hours of Perfect, consistent, constant smoke without touching it after it's lit & put in place.

Bear


----------



## daricksta

susieqz said:


> rick, i just got the rival vacuum sealer because it's what i could afford.


Susie, whatever works for you. It's great that you've bought one.


----------



## chef jimmyj

tundarum said:


> Quite frankly, I don't understand why more MES owners don't use the Masterbuilt Cold Smoker kit. I've had one for a while and it solved all my Masterbuilt smoking issues. It works great for both cold and hot smoking as well as provide hours of smoke with one load.


The AMNPS has been available since 2010-11...The Cold Smoke attachment was released 2013-14...Hundreds of MES 30/40's were purchased '10 to '13 by SMF members alone. So to answer your question, the AMNPS was the only game in town designed specifically for the MES, was cheap, easy to use, gave 10+ hours of perfect TBS and Todd gave UNMATCHED customer service...JJ


----------



## susieqz

tun, you guys are driving me crazy. i bot a vacuum sealer, an amns, meat probes, now a MS 30.

all this stuff i guess i needed, but jeepers, i can't keep throwing money at this.

this hobby is turning out way more expensive that i ever dreamed..


----------



## Bearcarver

tundarum said:


> From what I've read here and elsewhere, many AMNPS users modify it every time they cold smoke by putting jugs of frozen water or ice to keep temps down. I've also read many posts where AMNPS die out due to it being used in better quality and more air tight smokers. None of these problems with an external smoke generator. No matter how you dice it, external smoke generators ALWAYS beat smoke generators placed in the smoke cabinet.


LOL----Only time ice is needed is when smoking cheese in warmer weather. We could also put the Smoker away & put the AMNPS in a cardboard box and smoke the cheese. Which external smoker would do that?

My point is, just because you love your external smoker doesn't mean everybody is supposed to drop what's been working perfectly for years, and run out and buy one like yours.

If Masterbuilt would have come out with their newfangled instrument 5 years ago, maybe we would have bought one before the AMNS & AMNPS came out. Then we never would have bought anything "Amazing".

I think I just saw somebody asking how to clean some channel or chute in his Masterbuilt cold smoker, because it keeps jamming up. My AMNPS never jams up on me.

Tell us how good yours works 4 or 5 years from now.

BTW: Not putting Masterbuilt down---They're a Great smoker company to deal with.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

tundarum said:


> LOL--- Which external smoker would do that?  Mine.
> 
> My point is that I don't have to mess with ice. It's more convenient to use. If ambient temp is high, I use metal tube extension between MES and cold smoker. Also, mine doesn't take up any space in smoker cabinet. I don't have to open smoker door to re-light, etc. Shall I go on? External smoke generators win every time.


I use Ice for cheese when it's warm out. That's the only time I use ice. You could put your external smoker 3 miles away, and if it's too warm out the cheese is gonna melt. You gotta read what I said.

I'm not going to argue with you. You obviously don't read my replies, so just keep using your external without ice on a hot day for cheese.

You're right---All the AMNPS owners are wrong.

*BTW: I'm done on this topic.*

Have a Great New Year.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj

YEP...The AMNPS SUCKS!!! That is why Todd has sold a THOUSAND + a month for the last 2 years allowing him to quit his previously lucrative job. Just saying. You guys are arguing which is a tastier fruit...Apples or Oranges...Enough already!!!...JJ


----------



## davidhef88

Newbies.  Lol


----------



## chef jimmyj

I don't think it has been mentioned that the AMNPS also burns Wood Dust that does not increase the MES temp more than the MES attachment. There is nothing wrong with the Masterbuilt unit but at $80+ vs. $35 for the AMNPS...Being on an Old Guy fixed income, I'll do without. Not to mention that me and the Bear will still be Cold Smoking after the coming Apocalyptic Power Grid Hacked Power Failure.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Thanks guys for keep things to a calm discussion and not one of the heated arguments that get nasty. We would not have wanted to lock this thread. My best to all in the coming year...JJ


----------



## gary s

Sorry no comment  (or maybe that's a good thing)  being a stick burner

Gary


----------



## susieqz

haha, you guys love your points of view.  i think you are missing the point. the MS should come with one or the other option, inculded. more importantly,  dave is teaching me to attach a dimmer switch to the unit.

without that, this thing is very poor. out of the box,  MB just isn't a very good unit. a constant heat is essential to proper smoking. i shouldn't have to learn mechanical skills to run a smoker.

i personally wouldn't touch the MB except for the price of $129.

i get that they want to keep the price point low, but how much would adding dave's dimmer switch cost?


----------



## BandCollector

daRicksta said:


> I have no idea how competitive Todd's wood pellet prices are. What I do know is that I've been buying from him for two years now and he provides the best customer service I've ever seen. I'll pay a little more to support a small business owner who provides top quality products and customer service.


Amen to that!

Todd and Rhonda are the greatest...Wonderful customer service and great products from a family owned business. 

Their line of Amazn smoke generators and pellets in my opinion have revolutionized the home smoking industry!

Thanks again Todd and Rhonda,  John


----------



## susieqz

tun, i have no idea what PID means. i have no mech skills, nor do i find working with electronics fun.

still. i'm stuck with the traeger, which does ok for temps of 225 n up.

i just want lower temps for cured meats. i enjoy the curing process but believe 225 won't produce the best product..

i'd prefer a high end smoker, but i can't afford one.

i can't afford the MB either, but you guys spread some sort of insanity.


----------



## susieqz

tun, i'm talking about sausage, ham n back bacon mostly. i  thing hot smoking under 200 is best for these.

i know others here don't share my beliefs, but they feel right to me.

i'll go look at that site now.


----------



## susieqz

oh, that's perfect, except for price. with that  pid, the MB becomes a high end smoker.


----------



## lanshark42

susieqz said:


> haha, you guys love your points of view.  i think you are missing the point. the MS should come with one or the other option, inculded. more importantly,  dave is teaching me to attach a dimmer switch to the unit.
> 
> without that, this thing is very poor. out of the box,  MB just isn't a very good unit. a constant heat is essential to proper smoking. i shouldn't have to learn mechanical skills to run a smoker.
> 
> i personally wouldn't touch the MB except for the price of $129.
> 
> i get that they want to keep the price point low, but how much would adding dave's dimmer switch cost?


At first, I thought my MES should have come with a rotisserie, an external light, and  a cover large enough to keep the snow off of me as I tend to it.  Then I came back to reality and realized I love it for what it does.  And when I realized I wanted longer lasting smoke, I added the MES cold-smoker kit and loved it EVEN MORE!  As a noob to smoking, I continue to be amazed by the quality of smoked  meat I pull from it.

To.Each.His.Own.


----------



## lanshark42

For my needs, I don't see the benefit is adding a $200+ PID controller to my setup.  I can't imagine, again, FOR MY NEEDS, how it would add to my process or to the end product.  But I'm glad you like YOUR setup.  Happy smoking to you!


----------



## daricksta

tundarum said:


> Susie, I love spending other people's money. :-)  Only trying to guide you in the right direction. I've researched smoke generators extensively and nothing beats an external smoke generator. I don't like the idea of having a smoke generator placed in the same location as what you're smoking. There's a reason why all commercial smokers have external smoke generators without the need for ice or other means of controlling oven temps. These internal cabinet smoke generators compared to external ones seem like they only solve part of the problem and are more of a hassle. I like something that just works without having to light it or put ice jugs in my cabinet.


I going to weigh in with Bear on your criticism of the AMNPS because to me, said owner of the pellet smoker, you're not guiding Susie in the right direction at all. Since you don't own an AMNPS you really can't comment on it with any authority; you're going off critiques you've read from just a few people. I can point to major and smaller appliances that work great in my home that some reviewers swore were pieces of junk and warned against buying them. You'll find a lot more positive reviews of the AMNPS than negative.

It's important to note that the AMNPS was designed specifically for both the MES 30 and 40 Gen 1. Some of the most experienced smokers here contributed to its R&D in their own MES units, Bearcarver being one of them, which I say makes him an expert whose advice is well worth taking.

As for the jugs of frozen water, that was one method to keep cheese from over-softening during cold smokes since it had a tendency to start melting onto the racks. Oh yes, the last time I cold smoked cheese this didn't happen; the cheese remained firm. However, the solution I'm using next time is to slightly freeze the cheese and to use QMATZ I just bought from Todd Johnson which will keep the cheese more intact. No more need for jugs of frozen water.

My biggest objection to the MB Cold Smoker--for me--is I don't want to hassle with yet another box for smoking that needs to be attached to my MES. Since I place my MES on a small table. it would be a huge hassle to try to connect the cold smoker to the wood chip loader hole. Much, much easier just to place the AMNPS inside my smoker and be done with it.

Lastly, the cold smoker has an electrical-powered feeder. That's yet another device which has to be plugged in, using yet more electricity over a smoke. Also, electrical motor can develop problems as can the feeder parts. The AMNPS is a metal tray for burning wood pellets; no moving parts and no feeding required. Will it work on smokers other than the MES? I don't know; Todd would be the one to answer this and would be happy to if anyone should ask him. He probably has already done so countless times.


----------



## daricksta

susieqz said:


> well, traeger is running true to form. i called them n told them about wild temp fluctuations using the 180setting.
> 
> get this. they told me not to use 180. it's for starts in cold temps.
> 
> i should use the smoke setting if i want temps under 225.
> 
> if that  doesn't work i should call them back.
> 
> i'm not making this stuff up/ i hope someone looking at pellet smokers sees my posts.
> 
> screw this. the tractor supply has masterbuilts on clearence sale for $129. i got one.


Really? You bought an MES 30 Gen 1? That's exactly what I own and so do most of the MES owners here. You got a fabulous deal--I paid $189 for mine over two years ago because I didn't want to wait for a better price. The AMNPS was designed for the MES 30 (and 40). You'll have plenty of help here with questions on everything MES and AMNPS.

Sorry you had to lay out the extra money but you're now all set for great smoking, Susie. I love my MES 30, and using the AMNPS has enabled me to make large strides in my smoking technique. No need to attach an extra cabinet-like device to the MES because the AMNPS slips right inside it and can be used for both hot and cold smoking.

Welcome to the MES club! You can still use the Traeger as a grill and it will also add wood smoke to whatever you grill. You can sear meat on a Traeger but you can't in an electric smoker. If I want to sear meat I've got to use my Weber charcoal kettle grill and throw wood chips on the coals if I want extra smoky flavor. I think you've now got the best of both worlds now.


----------



## daricksta

susieqz said:


> tun, i'm talking about sausage, ham n back bacon mostly. i  thing hot smoking under 200 is best for these.
> 
> i know others here don't share my beliefs, but they feel right to me.
> 
> i'll go look at that site now.


I advise you not to worry about a PID controller. The controller on the MES isn't the greatest but that's why we use highly accurate thermometers like the Maverick ET-732 or 732--and there are other brands just as good. If and when the controller goes out on my MES I'll just buy a replacement from MB because I don't want to go through the hassle of dealing with wiring an aftermarket controller which might required drilling holes in the back of my MES. I like to keep it easy and simple. I've gotten great results from my MES in its factory configuration using the AMNPS.

Right now, Susie, I suggest you do the same: learn the smoking basics on your MES as it arrives from the factory, but use the AMNPS instead of putting wood chips in the wood chip loader. Learn about cuts of meat and seasonings and rubs and sauces. Learn some basic techniques and build from there. Get some recipes online and buy a couple of smoking books. I guarantee that within a few months you will be amazed by the quality of the Q you'll be putting on the table and you will get raves from it from the lucky people eating your barbecue.


----------



## daricksta

tundarum said:


> The MES cold smoker kit doesn't have a motor or feeder. The smoke is generated by a 120 watt heating element. I'm not criticising the AMNPS. I think it's a great smoke generator at a great price that solves many people's problems with MES. I understand that many who already own a AMNPS have no need to get the cold smoker kit. I don't need to own a AMNPS to know everything I need to know about it. You insult my intelligence by claiming I shouldn't comment on such a simple low tech device...you can't be serious. Under normal circumstances I would not suggest the same of you commenting about the cold smoker kit which you don't own, but in this case you really shouldn't be commenting because you erroneously believed it to have a motor driven feeder which is completely false and wrong in light of the fact you claim I shouldn't comment on the AMNPS since I don't own one. If your going to make such outrageous comments, at least know what you're talking about.


My intent was not to get into an argument with you. You took it as my insulting your intelligence, which wasn't the case. You brought up the negatives of the AMNPS based on reviews you'd read but with no personal experience. My comment on this was factual and entirely justified. You took it personally is all.

As for the MB Cold Smoker, yes, I don't one one but here's the description in an ad: "Continuous-feed wood chip system provides up to 6 hours of constant, consistent smoke." Is that a motorized feed or a gravity feed system? If the electricity is used to power the heating element then, for me, I wouldn't want a separate heating element to be concerned about, but again that's for me. If I was wrong about a motorized feeder than I apologize. If I offended you I also apologize.

It's great that you've got your system set up in a way that works for you; this is what all of us are doing. But in Susie's who has a limited amount of money to spend on setting herself up and has already bought the AMNPS, I'm advising her that she already has what she needs and there's no need to start returning things for refunds just to spend additional money on other accessories or controllers or whatever. She's just starting out and already she appears to be overwhelmed. I'm just trying to walk her back and get her comfortable with what she already has.


----------



## BandCollector

Yikes Guys!

Happy New Year.


----------



## lanshark42

daRicksta said:


> I going to weigh in with Bear on your criticism of the AMNPS because to me, said owner of the pellet smoker, you're not guiding Susie in the right direction at all. Since you don't own an AMNPS you really can't comment on it with any authority; you're going off critiques you've read from just a few people. I can point to major and smaller appliances that work great in my home that some reviewers swore were pieces of junk and warned against buying them. You'll find a lot more positive reviews of the AMNPS than negative.
> 
> It's important to note that the AMNPS was designed specifically for both the MES 30 and 40 Gen 1. Some of the most experienced smokers here contributed to its R&D in their own MES units, Bearcarver being one of them, which I say makes him an expert whose advice is well worth taking.
> 
> As for the jugs of frozen water, that was one method to keep cheese from over-softening during cold smokes since it had a tendency to start melting onto the racks. Oh yes, the last time I cold smoked cheese this didn't happen; the cheese remained firm. However, the solution I'm using next time is to slightly freeze the cheese and to use QMATZ I just bought from Todd Johnson which will keep the cheese more intact. No more need for jugs of frozen water.
> 
> My biggest objection to the MB Cold Smoker--for me--is I don't want to hassle with yet another box for smoking that needs to be attached to my MES. Since I place my MES on a small table. it would be a huge hassle to try to connect the cold smoker to the wood chip loader hole. Much, much easier just to place the AMNPS inside my smoker and be done with it.
> 
> Lastly, the cold smoker has an electrical-powered feeder. That's yet another device which has to be plugged in, using yet more electricity over a smoke. Also, electrical motor can develop problems as can the feeder parts. The AMNPS is a metal tray for burning wood pellets; no moving parts and no feeding required. Will it work on smokers other than the MES? I don't know; Todd would be the one to answer this and would be happy to if anyone should ask him. He probably has already done so countless times.


To clarify, the MES cold-smoker kit DOES NOT have an "electrical-powered feeder". (Obviously, you don't own one, and maybe should follow your own advice?)  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






     Its wood chips are gravity-fed.  It requires minimal electricity for the coil used to heat the wood chips.  There is no electric motor in it.  As for me, I have PLENTY of space on my stand (that I found instructions for on this site) and plenty of power on my deck to supply all the electricity my smoker and its gadgets need. The kit was a SNAP to install, and works exactly as I had hoped it would.

As with almost any hobby, (and aren't we ALL hobbyists, since we like smoking so much we belong to a forum dedicated to it) there are very few absolutes and always many ways to achieve satisfactory results.  I appreciate Mr. Bear's expertise, experience and willingness to help.  He has helped me more than once.  But his methods are not the ONLY way to be successful in smoking.  To imply otherwise is a disservice to anyone new to the hobby or looking for an alternative solution to a problem.  

I certainly can appreciate the* FIERCE* loyalty and defense Todd and his products engender.  But his is NOT the only viable solution when it comes to cold smoking or just adding additional smoke duration to an MES smoker.  I'll say it again:

To.Each.His.Own.


----------



## Bearcarver

tundarum said:


> You laid the foundation, not I. Don't blame me for something you started. I'd be a very rich man for every time someone used that line after painting their self into a corner.


Yeah--Sure----Unless you go back to post #203, where you stated the first of this discussion, by saying:

*Quite frankly, I don't understand why more MES owners don't use the Masterbuilt Cold Smoker kit. I've had one for a while and it solved all my Masterbuilt smoking issues. It works great for both cold and hot smoking as well as provide hours of smoke with one load.*

Your opening statement seems to me to be saying that Your way is better, and all the MES owners are doing it wrong in using the AMNPS, because you can get both hot & cold smoking as well as hours of smoke with one load. You don't seem to know that that's what the AMNPS does.

I wasn't coming back into this, but now you want to blame "daRicksta" for starting this thing between the AMNPS & the Masterbuilt cold smoker.

They're both Great, so you use yours & others will use theirs.

It's as simple as that.

And don't think I don't notice your little wise comments on other threads trying to drag me into a fight. Been there Done that.

Bear


----------



## tjohnson

*WOW!*

*I've followed this thread long enough, and have to jump in.*

*December marks our 5th anniversary, and I can tell you NOBODY has as many hours on a MES as I have in my log books!*

*I personally own 4 of them, along with 3 pellet grills and a number of other smokers I use for testing my gadgets.  Last count, I have 13 smokers in my herd.*

*There were many days where I had 3-4 MES running 24 hours, testing my gadgets and different sawdust and/or pellets.*

*For tundarum to make a claim that external smoker generators are the only method that's acceptable, is totally wrong!*

*It may be true that some commercial smokers may use an external smoke generator, but not all or them do.  Many are fueled with wood for both heat and smoke.  Old Hickory Smokers use both gas and wood.  Fast Eddy's uses pellets for both smoke and heat.*  * Last time I checked, Famous Dave's Restaurants up here in the Midwest uses wood inside their smokers to provide the smoke.  So, don't profess you are the know all of smoke generators, when you have not even scratched the surface.*

*I've worked with a number of manufacturers in designing a way to use my gadgets INSIDE* *their smokers.  Not a single one of these manufactures uses an external smoke generator.*

*Smoke is Smoke*

*Where you create it is immaterial*

*How you create it is the better question!*

*Moisture and lack of oxygen contribute to creosote and other chemicals contaminating your food*

*You need 3 things to create fire*

*  - Fuel*

*  - Oxygen*

*  - Ignition Source*

*Take away any one of these and you cannot produce fire*

*Without fire, you cannot produce smoke*

*Take away the oxygen, and you have wood gasification, with the end result that you made charcoal*

*We make GREAT Products, and I stand by them 100%!!!*

*Todd Johnson*

*Owner - A-MAZE-N Products*


----------



## lanshark42

Hmmmmmm...  What a shame you don't have enough confidence in your product to speak only on it's merits, but have to take pokes at your competition.  That speaks volumes....


----------



## BandCollector

LANShark42 said:


> Hmmmmmm...  What a shame you don't have enough confidence in your product to speak only on it's merits, but have to take pokes at your competition.  That speaks volumes....


Pokes at competitors? 

Hmmmmmm....Seems as though Todd has done enough research and experimentation to appreciate that his competitors had to come up with something to assist their customers as well as his products have!

Happy New Year All,  John


----------



## tjohnson

BandCollector said:


> Pokes at competitors?
> 
> Hmmmmmm....Seems as though Todd did enough research and experimentation to realize that his competitors had to come up with something to assist their customers as well as his products have!
> 
> Happy New Year All,  John


*Now that's the truth!*

*We've been at this for 5 years because I figured out a way to capitalize on the shortfalls of every electric smoker, not just the Masterbuilt.*

*I invented my first gadget because I was tired of throwing chips in my Masterbuilt every 30 minutes.  Besides, I had a real job during the day, and I did not have the luxury of sitting around and watching my MES cook my food.*  * I just knew there was a better way*

*FYI....I still have my original MES that I purchased in November 2009 and it works flawlessly!*

*I own 2 patents and a 3rd one will be issued shortly.*

*I have enough confidence to take a crazy idea, and take it to market.*

*I have plenty of confidence sir!*


----------



## pineywoods

The next insult hurled in this thread will be your last on this site if you can't debate things without insults then don't comment at all


----------



## pineywoods

This is a family friendly site friendly being one of the key words we don't all agree on everything but we keep it civil if you can't do that then I suggest you find another site to post on because your not going to last here.

It never ceases to amaze me when people think their way and their setup is the best there is and there is no other way but their way. Guess what you are full of crap there are many ways of doing things and yours isn't the only way.

Now on to Todd and Amazen Products they are a site sponsor and will be treated accordingly if you don't like their products that's fine with Admin and I'm sure is fine with Todd and Rhonda but don't insult or down them on this site. If you think you have a better product that you use that's fine mention it (don't post a commercial link unless they are a sponsor) and maybe some people will agree with you.


----------



## bmudd14474

And 1 more thing to add to this is the original topic. This conversation had gone way off course from the original questions that was asked. 

Please keep that in mind when going down these roads. You can always create your own thread and not derail the original.


----------



## chef jimmyj

susieqz said:


> tun, i'm talking about sausage, ham n back bacon mostly. i  thing hot smoking under 200 is best for these.
> 
> i know others here don't share my beliefs, but they feel right to me.
> 
> i'll go look at that site now.


 I have to add a caution here...DO NOT Smoke any Sausage at a temp less than 225°F if it does not contain a Nitrite Cure. Further more, there are exceptions that require an extensive knowledge of Safe Food Handling and Traditional Curing Techniques but the same 225°F smoker temp applies to all meats that are not cured. 

Susieqz, You made the right choice coming here and we are happy to have you. SMF is the only site that welcomes newbies with tons of questions, free of ridicule, and most here will bend over backwards to help you get going. From following this thread, I can see you are excited about our Art and want to hit the ground running. That's great but you need to WALK before you run. Dave's Dimmer Mod is inexpensive, well designed and will make your model MES work well, add it. The AMNPS was designed for the MES, is inexpensive and works flawlessly. Get a good Thermometer like the MAV 732/733 or other if you didn't already. Beyond that please slow down. Learn the smoker, Learn how to make great smoked meat, Chicken and Pork are good starters, then get into the Sausage and Curing side of what we do. These advanced meat preparations and smoking techniques can make you very sick or even dead if not done properly. I and many others here have been Smoking and Curing meat 25+ years and WE ALL still learn new things from each other and spend countless hours researching before trying new preparations and techniques. You are most welcome here. Be safe and start enjoying what you have before spending hundreds of dollars more. I hope this is helpful...JJ


----------



## daricksta

LANShark42 said:


> Hmmmmmm...  What a shame you don't have enough confidence in your product to speak only on it's merits, but have to take pokes at your competition.  That speaks volumes....


Todd has competition? As far as I'm concerned, he has none.


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> Yeah--Sure----Unless you go back to post #203, where you stated the first of this discussion, by saying:
> 
> *Quite frankly, I don't understand why more MES owners don't use the Masterbuilt Cold Smoker kit. I've had one for a while and it solved all my Masterbuilt smoking issues. It works great for both cold and hot smoking as well as provide hours of smoke with one load.*
> 
> Your opening statement seems to me to be saying that Your way is better, and all the MES owners are doing it wrong in using the AMNPS, because you can get both hot & cold smoking as well as hours of smoke with one load. You don't seem to know that that's what the AMNPS does.
> 
> I wasn't coming back into this, but now you want to blame "daRicksta" for starting this thing between the AMNPS & the Masterbuilt cold smoker.
> 
> They're both Great, so you use yours & others will use theirs.
> 
> It's as simple as that.
> 
> And don't think I don't notice your little wise comments on other threads trying to drag me into a fight. Been there Done that.
> 
> Bear


Gee, Bear, this used to be such a friendly place. Wonder why some people don't get that they don't have to post the first comment they type and if they choose to do so out of rashness, the Edit button can make that comment all better and friendly. Thanks for stepping in but I wasn't having any part of a tussle here; I have adequate self-control to prevent such behavior. OK, I was wrong about how the MB Cold Smoker worked, I admitted it, apologized and moved on. No big deal.

I think you and I might have differed in opinions on smoking technique or equipment a couple of times but we kept it civil. I've never read you put down anything anyone else is using or doing. You remain one of my "go-to" guys for info and I recommend you to newbies.

Yeah, we all have our own equipment and smoking technique preferences, and some of us think we know more than the other guy. When I talk about the AMNPS, I never claim it's better than the Cold Smoker; I am very clear on why I prefer the AMNPS over the Cold Smoker for _me_. OK, someone else can fit both an MES and the cold smoker on one cart; that's fine for them but it won't work for me. The Cold Smoker _may_ not draw much wattage but the AMNPS draws none at all. Again, this is what works for and is important to me.

I've seen two threads get ugly in this forum because some people don't edit themselves before they post and refuse to do it afterwards. This type of childish behavior needs to be kept off here. That's what Facebook is for...


----------



## susieqz

WOW! YOU GUYS GET INTENSE.

i thot this thread was locked but since it isn't, thanks tons, jj.

i'll be careful. but i gotta tell you, based on the ham i  cured, i'm gonna do lots of curing. it's really fun.

i'll reserve low temp smoking for cured meats.

safety warnings are important, because i was thinking of trying uncured meats under 200. now, i won't.


----------



## daricksta

susieqz said:


> WOW! YOU GUYS GET INTENSE.
> 
> i thot this thread was locked but since it isn't, thanks tons, jj.
> 
> i'll be careful. but i gotta tell you, based on the ham i  cured, i'm gonna do lots of curing. it's really fun.
> 
> i'll reserve low temp smoking for cured meats.
> 
> safety warnings are important, because i was thinking of trying uncured meats under 200. now, i won't.


Since you're a real, full-fledged member of this group, Susie, you can't get away with merely telling us you cured a ham. What you need to tell us, well--me, _is how _you cured it; the ingredients you used for the cure, and the steps that you took including the cooking process. I've never cured meat and I know I can find online articles about it but I'd love to know how you did it.


----------



## chef jimmyj

susieqz said:


> WOW! YOU GUYS GET INTENSE.
> 
> i thot this thread was locked but since it isn't, thanks tons, jj.
> 
> i'll be careful. but i gotta tell you, based on the ham i  cured, i'm gonna do lots of curing. it's really fun.
> 
> i'll reserve low temp smoking for cured meats.
> 
> safety warnings are important, because i was thinking of trying uncured meats under 200. now, i won't.


No problem, we love people like yourself that are passionate about smoking and curing. The powers that be keep me around to watch everybody's back. You will be great at this stuff in short order and someday be one of the valued Guru's. It is always a good idea to post a new plan for review, especially pulling some crazy recipe or technique off the web. Please don't hesitate to PM myself or another trusted member with any question or technique you would like to try...JJ


----------



## susieqz

rick, i didn't think anyone would be interested in my efforts, but if you are, here goes.

i wanted to use dave's method n sorta did, but i didn't have a metric scale so i had to approximate. plus my smoker won't get to the low temps he uses. still, my theory is that keeping temps under 212 will get close.

anyway, i whipped up some of dave's cure, but added 4 cups of raw brown sugar because i never follow recipes. this turned out super. the ham had just a hint of sweetness.

i plopped the ham in a turkey brining bag for 10 days. on day 3 i injected it because ups lost the first injector so i had amazon

 send another. i was trying to inject 10% of the ham's weight but it was my first time. it was messy n lots squirted out, but i kept at it, mostly adding lots around the bone  to prevent something called bone sour.

i know some recipes call for  curing ham for a month but 10 days was perfect.

i started the smoke just before bed, getting up every 2 hours to add pellets. turns out, this all nighter wasn't necessary, because an  8 1/2 lb half ham took only 12 hours. i'll start the next one in the morn.

i can't tell you what temps i smoked at. i was trying for 180 but the traeger went crazy. the first 3 hours were at 190. the next 4 around 111, then it jumped to 365. i gave up n set it to 225 for the rest of the smoke, because that temp the  traeger will hold.

it smoked for 12 hours n 15 minutes n the IT hit 170, lots higher than i wanted, but i fell  asleep.

 despite the problems, this was the best ham ever. i expected curing meat to be hard, but it was easy n fun fun fun. i enjoy curing as much as i do smoking.

next week i'll start curing some pork loin to make pea meal bacon. when i added the extra sugar i had back bacon in mind anyway.

you gotta try this.


----------



## davidhef88

Thanks piney for taking controll of this thread. There were a few threads like this a while back that pushed me away from SMF for a couple months. Thanks also guys for keeping fairly cool heads when one of our own was being attacked. Also thanks Todd for all you do here at SMF and busting in with all the facts. Hope you all have a great 2015.


----------



## daricksta

susieqz said:


> rick, i didn't think anyone would be interested in my efforts, but if you are, here goes.
> 
> i wanted to use dave's method n sorta did, but i didn't have a metric scale so i had to approximate. plus my smoker won't get to the low temps he uses. still, my theory is that keeping temps under 212 will get close.
> 
> anyway, i whipped up some of dave's cure, but added 4 cups of raw brown sugar because i never follow recipes. this turned out super. the ham had just a hint of sweetness.
> 
> i plopped the ham in a turkey brining bag for 10 days. on day 3 i injected it because ups lost the first injector so i had amazon
> 
> send another. i was trying to inject 10% of the ham's weight but it was my first time. it was messy n lots squirted out, but i kept at it, mostly adding lots around the bone  to prevent something called bone sour.
> 
> i know some recipes call for  curing ham for a month but 10 days was perfect.
> 
> i started the smoke just before bed, getting up every 2 hours to add pellets. turns out, this all nighter wasn't necessary, because an  8 1/2 lb half ham took only 12 hours. i'll start the next one in the morn.
> 
> i can't tell you what temps i smoked at. i was trying for 180 but the traeger went crazy. the first 3 hours were at 190. the next 4 around 111, then it jumped to 365. i gave up n set it to 225 for the rest of the smoke, because that temp the  traeger will hold.
> 
> it smoked for 12 hours n 15 minutes n the IT hit 170, lots higher than i wanted, but i fell  asleep.
> 
> despite the problems, this was the best ham ever. i expected curing meat to be hard, but it was easy n fun fun fun. i enjoy curing as much as i do smoking.
> 
> next week i'll start curing some pork loin to make pea meal bacon. when i added the extra sugar i had back bacon in mind anyway.
> 
> you gotta try this.


You showed a lot of dedication to that ham, Susie. I've yet to pull an all-nighter for a smoke. If I do, it would only be for a BBQ competition with prize money on the line.

Did you get your AMNPS? If so, why did you need to add pellets every two hours? If you don't have it yet, do you normally have to add pellets that often to a Traeger? And people complain about the temp swings with an MES? Mine never swings more than 20-25 degrees each way which I don't mind.

Smoking is very forgiving if you cook it past the IT target. Same thing happened to a turkey breast I smoked recently. I was shooting for an IT of 170° but it hit 180°. I thought the breast meat would be all dried out but it was just the opposite; smoky, moist, flavorful; best turkey breast I ever made, forget what I used for a rub, though.

Which Dave are you referring to? I missed his post where he gave you the recipe for a cure. And what's pea meal bacon? I've never cured any meat but it sounds like fun. Being lazy, I buy cured meats from the store.


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> Which Dave are you referring to? I missed his post where he gave you the recipe for a cure. *And what's pea meal bacon? *I've never cured any meat but it sounds like fun. Being lazy, I buy cured meats from the store.


Pea Meal Bacon is a Canadian thing. It seems to be cured Pork Loin, like CB, but instead of smoking it, they roll it in "Pea Meal" or sometimes "Corn Meal".  I don't like it---Mine has to be smoked.

Bear


----------



## susieqz

rick, it was dave omak. i did get the amns but the traeger only works while you feed pellets. you can't just get heat.

bear is right. peameal bacon is what you call canadian bacon. up north we called it back bacon, or if rolled in corn meal peameal. don't know where to find actual peameal,  but if you get it in canada it's called peameal but is really corn meal.

it can be smoked after curing. i'm sure gonna smoke mine.


----------



## inkjunkie

susieqz said:


> well, traeger is running true to form. i called them n told them about wild temp fluctuations using the 180setting.
> 
> get this. they told me not to use 180. it's for starts in cold temps.
> 
> i should use the smoke setting if i want temps under 225.
> 
> if that  doesn't work i should call them back.
> 
> i'm not making this stuff up/ i hope someone looking at pellet smokers sees my posts.
> 
> screw this. the tractor supply has masterbuilts on clearence sale for $129. i got one.


I am tossing around the idea of a pellet grill. I have seeing your posts. I was in talking to a retailer a week or so ago that sells Treagers...he suggested I go to another retailer that sells Green Mountain stuff. The fellow I was talking to has had several Tragers and was unhappy with all of them, he said the deal he was getting by being a retailer was just to good to pass up. But once he tried  Green Mountain grill he gave up....


----------



## susieqz

ink, i'm glad i gave you food for thought. i wish you luck with green mountain. please lrt us know about it, if you get one.

i am of two minds about pellet grills. when they work, they are probably the easiest way to smoke. but, they have lots of moving parts,

which worries me.

i can't judge them by traeger.  traeger seems to have a corporate philosophy of ''increase sales but screw the consumer''.

this must come from top management.


----------



## daricksta

susieqz said:


> ink, i'm glad i gave you food for thought. i wish you luck with green mountain. please lrt us know about it, if you get one.
> 
> i am of two minds about pellet grills. when they work, they are probably the easiest way to smoke. but, they have lots of moving parts,
> 
> which worries me.
> 
> i can't judge them by traeger.  traeger seems to have a corporate philosophy of ''increase sales but screw the consumer''.
> 
> this must come from top management.


I checked out the Green Mountain Grill website and they look _very_ similar in design to Traeger. Have no idea if their quality is better or not but from what I've heard it is true that Traeger took a nosedive in quality. For grilling, I'm old school. Nothing better than my Weber 22.5 inch One Touch Silver, especially since I bought both the hinged cooking grate and the enclosed ash catcher. And there's no moving parts except me as I'm smilin' and grillin'.


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> Pea Meal Bacon is a Canadian thing. It seems to be cured Pork Loin, like CB, but instead of smoking it, they roll it in "Pea Meal" or sometimes "Corn Meal".  I don't like it---Mine has to be smoked.
> 
> Bear


Thanks, Bear. I know Canadian bacon but never heard of Pea Meal before. I also didn't know--or I forgot--that CB was made from pork loin. I've yet to make my own but I would also smoke mine in my MES.


----------



## kennyp1114

susieqz said:


> tun, i have no idea what PID means. i have no mech skills, nor do i find working with electronics fun.
> still. i'm stuck with the traeger, which does ok for temps of 225 n up.
> i just want lower temps for cured meats. i enjoy the curing process but believe 225 won't produce the best product..
> 
> i'd prefer a high end smoker, but i can't afford one.
> i can't afford the MB either, but you guys spread some sort of insanity.


I paid 169.00 for my MB and haven't had any problem. It reaches temp quick and holds it plus it smokes like crazy. Amazon will take it back gor a year unless you have ab extended warranty which only cost 12.49. I love mine.


----------



## kennyp1114

fpnmf said:


> I don't.
> I haven't used the chip tray once since I bought the MES.
> I am an AMAZEN guy.
> Easy to use and inexpensive to buy and operate.
> [/quote Where can i buy hickory pellets for my Amazen. Is there a difference in cooking and smoking pellets?


----------



## daricksta

kennyp1114 said:


> fpnmf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't.
> I haven't used the chip tray once since I bought the MES.
> I am an AMAZEN guy.
> Easy to use and inexpensive to buy and operate.
> [/quote Where can i buy hickory pellets for my Amazen. Is there a difference in cooking and smoking pellets?
Click to expand...

Buy the pellets from Todd Johnson/A-Maze-N. He sells top quality wood pellets and I only buy from him.

There's only a difference between smoking and heating pellets. Wood pellets meant for a wood pellet stove are not "food" quality. There's stuff incorporated with them rendering them unsuitable for smoker use, or so I've read.


----------



## kennyp1114

I went ahead and purchased some pellets from Gander Mountain. The cost was 14.99 plus 4.99 got shipping. I ordered the AMNPS today and can't wait to try it.


----------



## daricksta

kennyp1114 said:


> I went ahead and purchased some pellets from Gander Mountain. The cost was 14.99 plus 4.99 got shipping. I ordered the AMNPS today and can't wait to try it.


Which pellets and how much did you order? I love the AMNPS. I used apple wood chips in the MES chip holder last year along with pecan wood pellets in the AMNPS because I didn't have apple wood pellets. I've since received them from Todd so I won't be using wood chips again.


----------



## kennyp1114

daRicksta said:


> Which pellets and how much did you order? I love the AMNPS. I used apple wood chips in the MES chip holder last year along with pecan wood pellets in the AMNPS because I didn't have apple wood pellets. I've since received them from Todd so I won't be using wood chips again.


 I odered them from Gander Mountain, i think the pellets are by Camp Chef. Never heard of them, but it says no filler and 100% hickory. I'm also receiving some with my AMNPS.


----------



## daricksta

kennyp1114 said:


> I odered them from Gander Mountain, i think the pellets are by Camp Chef. Never heard of them, but it says no filler and 100% hickory. I'm also receiving some with my AMNPS.


Todd is great about including a 2 lb. bag of his Pitmaster's Choice with every AMNPS. I buy my wood pellets only from Todd because they also have no filler and he offers outstanding customer service. I got an Xmas email with a photo of him and his family. Now I have faces to match with the business, and I believe in supporting small businesses that deserve it. So, I buy exclusively from Todd.


----------



## huntnfish

Can someone show me a pic of what the AMNPS or whatever it is looks like inside a MES?  I believe I have a Gen 1 30" MES.  I really don't know.  It was given to me by my dad.  Solid door with no window.  Control panel on the back and the upper vent on the back right side.  It's probably 4 or 5 years old.  I have only used it 2 or 3 times.  I have had no issues.  I once set the temp to 225 and did not open the door for about 6 hours.  When I checked again the control panel was reading out 245, but I assumed that was normal.


----------



## daricksta

HuntNFish said:


> Can someone show me a pic of what the AMNPS or whatever it is looks like inside a MES?  I believe I have a Gen 1 30" MES.  I really don't know.  It was given to me by my dad.  Solid door with no window.  Control panel on the back and the upper vent on the back right side.  It's probably 4 or 5 years old.  I have only used it 2 or 3 times.  I have had no issues.  I once set the temp to 225 and did not open the door for about 6 hours.  When I checked again the control panel was reading out 245, but I assumed that was normal.


Here's a photo Foamheart posted in a great thread he started here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/176096/gen-1-mes30-amps#post_1297221

It's where most of us put it in our MES 30 or 40 Gen 1 smokers. 













900x900px-LL-e684c439_004.jpeg



__ daricksta
__ Jan 14, 2015





 You've got the same smoker I do and as the one shown here. You can't trust the temp display on the control panel which is why so many of us use the Maverick ET-732 or ET-733 or some other high quality accurate therm. The controller on the MES Gen 1 by design will swing up and down around the set point. It's been explained to me why that is but I can't specifically recall the reason; has to do with how the controller heating cycles. 

Anyway, the MES 30 Gen 1 is a damn fine smoker. If it's a few years old, you should make sure the high temp limit switch (the round dime-sized thing on the left side of the back wall) and the temperature sensor (the toggle switch-looking thing on the right side of the back wall) should be cleaned. A dirty hi temp limit switch can cause the controller to spike temps into the 300s which can damage the smoker. A dirty temp sensor will cause the controller to cycle uncontrollably, so to speak, since it can't detect the temp accurately.

I learned the hard way about what a dirty hi temp limit switch can do. I'm lucky my MES wasn't damaged in any way from the high heat.


----------



## huntnfish

daRicksta said:


> If it's a few years old, you should make sure the high temp limit switch (the round dime-sized thing on the left side of the back wall) and the temperature sensor (the toggle switch-looking thing on the right side of the back wall) should be cleaned.


I have read many different ways of cleaning these things.  Magic eraser, warming it with vinegar and water in the water pan for an hour. etc etc.  This seems to be for the walls and everything.  Any suggestions for just cleaning switch and sensor only, as the walls and stuff on my smoker are very well seasoned ( they have never been cleaned and I'm not going to start now, it'd take forever )?


----------



## daricksta

HuntNFish said:


> I have read many different ways of cleaning these things.  Magic eraser, warming it with vinegar and water in the water pan for an hour. etc etc.  This seems to be for the walls and everything.  Any suggestions for just cleaning switch and sensor only, as the walls and stuff on my smoker are very well seasoned ( they have never been cleaned and I'm not going to start now, it'd take forever )?


Really simple to do. I take a damp paper towel and just wipe off the temp sensor (toggle switch-like thing). For the round hi temp switch, I take a toothpick and kind of gently scrape the notches and then wipe the whole thing with a damp paper towel. That's all it takes.

In fact, I only use a damp paper towel (well, more than one actually) to wipe down specific areas on the walls and the inside of the door, including the seals. I don't want the inside of my smoker spotless; I just want to get rid of dried meat on the walls and what I consider excess buildup of grease and deposits in selected spots. I also wipe down where grease dripped onto surfaces like the wood chip holder cover and the grease/drip trays if I didn't foil them over. I want to keep the inside seasoned.

Remember even if you wipe everything clean it'll still get "smoky" again. Anyway, the pros don't fully clean the insides of their smokers so why should I? As for the racks, I either place them in the dishwasher or clean them thoroughly with hot soap and water in the kitchen sink and let them air dry. I don't full around with cooking surfaces--ever.

What I did learn the hard way was the value of keeping the ceiling clean. When I last cold smoked cheese I used the top rack and my wrist accidentally rubbed against the ceiling and all this black debris dropped down onto the cheeses. I still ate the cheeses after rubbing off the debris as best I could and I'm still here to tell the tale. But from now on that ceiling gets fully wiped down before anything to be smoked gets put inside.


----------



## jted

Rick, I think that debri you knocked down is seasoning that is flaking off from the heat. When ever I do a fairley hot cook I get that same debri

from all the walls,top and door. When I see that  I pull out my trusty mighty pro blower (home depot 19.99). It is only 16" long with a removable nozzle I keep it in my smoking box. I empty the smoker chamber knock off what I can and then use the blower to knock off the rest. From there it is easy to police the areas with the blower. It really roles the un lit  spilled pellets right off the concrete patio.       jted


----------



## daricksta

jted said:


> Rick, I think that debri you knocked down is seasoning that is flaking off from the heat. When ever I do a fairley hot cook I get that same debri
> 
> from all the walls,top and door. When I see that  I pull out my trusty mighty pro blower (home depot 19.99). It is only 16" long with a removable nozzle I keep it in my smoking box. I empty the smoker chamber knock off what I can and then use the blower to knock off the rest. From there it is easy to police the areas with the blower. It really roles the un lit  spilled pellets right off the concrete patio.       jted


Jim, how would seasoning flake upwards? I think it's more like carbon and grease buildup that carried on steam vapor (if using the MES water pan) or just moisture rising from cooking meat. My MES is so small that a quick wipe down with damp paper towels loosen it all from the ceiling.. When it settles onto the drip tray below I can remove the tray and either wipe or rinse it off. I have a leaf blower but it's way too big and powerful to set loose inside my teeny tiny MES 30.

I never have any problems with spilled wood pellets unless it's when I'm loading up the AMNPS and a few fall out of the bag onto the ground outside where I set up the MES. Usually we're talking 2-3 at the most. I'm a simple man making a simple mess.


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> Jim, how would seasoning flake upwards?


LOL-----I think he's using the word "Seasoning" in a meat smoking kind of a way, such as when we "Season" our smokers.

That's the seasoning that can bubble up & fall onto the food.

Bear


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> LOL-----I think he's using the word "Seasoning" in a meat smoking kind of a way, such as when we "Season" our smokers.
> 
> That's the seasoning that can bubble up & fall onto the food.
> 
> Bear


That makes sense. However I still think that that debris is carbon-based because it was black and crumbly; a tad bit heavier than powder. It didn't affect the taste of the cheeses it fell onto at all.


----------



## jted

Bearcarver said:


> LOL-----I think he's using the word "Seasoning" in a meat smoking kind of a way, such as when we "Season" our smokers.
> 
> That's the seasoning that can bubble up & fall onto the food.
> 
> Bear





daRicksta said:


> That makes sense. However I still think that that debris is carbon-based because it was black and crumbly; a tad bit heavier than powder. It didn't affect the taste of the cheeses it fell onto at all.


Hi guys, I don't know what flakes and falls. Is it carbon,I don't know. It flakes off from the sides back and top from time to time.













DSCN2534.JPG



__ jted
__ Aug 24, 2014






I  knock it off and then use the Mighty pro because it is there. It will knock off any I missed and then clean up around the smoker. Rick I drop a few pellets from time to time. I use to pick them up but being old fat and crippled I find it easier to turn on the little blower. However I do this prior to liting the pellets to make sure I don't roll one of them where It should not be. I keep a red fire bucket under the amps when I lite it to catch any loose ones. Ha I know you are laughing but it is red.


----------



## Bearcarver

OK Guys,

Here is what I do to keep from dropping pellets & things all over the place.

I have a wrapped Fire Brick in a foil pan.

Then I set the AMNPS on the brick & fill it.

Anything that falls out of the AMNPS stays in the foil pan.

The brick keeps the porch rail from getting too hot, and it keeps the foil pan from blowing off the rail cap.

I also keep a teaspoon handy to save unburned pellets after the smoke is over.

Bear













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Feb 12, 2016


----------



## daricksta

jted said:


> Hi guys, I don't know what flakes and falls. Is it carbon,I don't know. It flakes off from the sides back and top from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN2534.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ jted
> __ Aug 24, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  knock it off and then use the Mighty pro because it is there. It will knock off any I missed and then clean up around the smoker. Rick I drop a few pellets from time to time. I use to pick them up but being old fat and crippled I find it easier to turn on the little blower. However I do this prior to liting the pellets to make sure I don't roll one of them where It should not be. I keep a red fire bucket under the amps when I lite it to catch any loose ones. Ha I know you are laughing but it is red.


A-HA, Jim! Picking up them dropped pellets is what keeps me from being old fat and crippled...kind of.

When it comes to loading the AMNPS I'm down on the ground anyway because that's where I place it after lighting it. We have pea gravel in our backyard and just plain dirt in most areas in our front yard. There;s no danger of starting a range fire or something in either spot. I feel that as long as I'm down there I might as well pick up the pellets as long as the don't get lost among the gravel.

A red fire bucket? Yes, it is to laugh...


----------



## jted

Rick, It really is RED. It is red mostly to keep guests from putting paper items in it (old paper towels, candy wrappers or anything that can burn).  Jted​











DSCN2557.JPG



__ jted
__ Aug 24, 2014


----------



## daricksta

jted said:


> Rick, It really is RED. It is red mostly to keep guests from putting paper items in it (old paper towels, candy wrappers or anything that can burn).  Jted​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN2557.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ jted
> __ Aug 24, 2014


Oh, I believed it was really red without this visual proof. I agreed that it's a funny bit. But what I think is even funnier is the makeshift stand you concocted for your MES. Tell me more about that. It' looks like two melamine-like panels separated by a Lucerne milk crate (I had a blue Knudsen one years ago) with the bucket leaning against the crate. Knowing you I have to think it's very sturdy.


----------



## jmposing

daRicksta said:


> The controller on the MES Gen 1 by design will swing up and down around the set point. It's been explained to me why that is but I can't specifically recall the reason; has to do with how the controller heating cycles.


I would think it does it this way so the heat unit stays on long enough to keep the chips smoking. If it was only coming on for short bursts to maintain an exact temp they probably wouldn't burn right. Just a guess.


----------



## Bearcarver

jmposing said:


> I would think it does it this way so the heat unit stays on long enough to keep the chips smoking. If it was only coming on for short bursts to maintain an exact temp they probably wouldn't burn right. Just a guess.


Actually my MES 40 when set at 230° comes on at 228° and shuts off at 230°.

How much it goes down below 228° or above 230° depends on a number of things:

1--Ambient air temp (see below).

2--How far it traveled to get to that point (see below)

1---So in the Winter, after the element shuts off, it will rise above 230° less than in the Summer, and in the Summer, after starting up, it will drop below 228° less than in the Winter.

2---Also If your smoker is currently at 100°, and you change the setting to 230°, it will rise farther after the element shuts off than if your current heat is 225°, and you change your setting to 230°.

And the opposite holds true when lowering your settings.

Hoping I explained this so that others understand it.

Bear


----------



## jted

daRicksta said:


> Oh, I believed it was really red without this visual proof. I agreed that it's a funny bit. But what I think is even funnier is the makeshift stand you concocted for your MES. Tell me more about that. It' looks like two melamine-like panels separated by a Lucerne milk crate (I had a blue Knudsen one years ago) with the bucket leaning against the crate. Knowing you I have to think it's very sturdy.


Rick, It did sit on the milk crate for awhile. I went from one height extreme to another. Here is my currant set up.













DSCN2817.JPG



__ jted
__ Jan 17, 2015


















DSCN2818.JPG



__ jted
__ Jan 17, 2015


















DSCN2821.JPG



__ jted
__ Jan 17, 2015






Now it sits about 32"  almost to tall but I will deal with it.

Yesterday was a decent day to smoke so I took advantage of the 50 degree temps.   Jted


----------



## daricksta

jmposing said:


> I would think it does it this way so the heat unit stays on long enough to keep the chips smoking. If it was only coming on for short bursts to maintain an exact temp they probably wouldn't burn right. Just a guess.


Yes, it has to do with maintaining the set point temp. A lot of guys--and I've been one of them--have complained about the temp swings but just from an empirical standpoint it looks to be that for all that swinging it averages out to a relatively constant temp. Now, the temp displayed on the control panel may not be accurate which is why I use the Maverick ET-733. I could further check it by using a Maverick Laser Surface Thermometer I bought for my Weber kettle charcoal grill but I don't want to get anal about it.


----------



## daricksta

jted said:


> Rick, It did sit on the milk crate for awhile. I went from one height extreme to another. Here is my currant set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN2817.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ jted
> __ Jan 17, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN2818.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ jted
> __ Jan 17, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN2821.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ jted
> __ Jan 17, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it sits about 32"  almost to tall but I will deal with it.
> 
> Yesterday was a decent day to smoke so I took advantage of the 50 degree temps.   Jted


Jim, why is the smoker sitting on top of that can? But you place it on that wooden table to smoke? That table looks perfect. Do you have an awning or something over that spot?

Is that a little tool pouch of some kind sitting on the table? Looks like the kind you keep screwdrivers and socket drives in. If so, I've got one of those for the former and another one for my computer-repair tools.

I'll have to post a pic of my MES 30 on the table I use. It's in the 40s here but it's raining and I don't have a covered place to set up in outside. Running a vent hose from my smoker inside a garage out a window just isn't an option.


----------



## jted

daRicksta said:


> Jim, why is the smoker sitting on top of that can? But you place it on that wooden table to smoke? That table looks perfect. Do you have an awning or something over that spot?
> 
> Is that a little tool pouch of some kind sitting on the table? Looks like the kind you keep screwdrivers and socket drives in. If so, I've got one of those for the former and another one for my computer-repair tools.
> 
> I'll have to post a pic of my MES 30 on the table I use. It's in the 40s here but it's raining and I don't have a covered place to set up in outside. Running a vent hose from my smoker inside a garage out a window just isn't an option


 Mostly because it was handy. It is not on the table top because the top is only 15 inches wide. the foot print of the smoker is a little wider. It's also too talll on the table top. But someday. Yes I would like one of those nifty metal carts from Sams but it would just rust. The trash can is over 25 years old and is S / S. It won't rust. But someday.  Jted


----------



## daricksta

jted said:


> Mostly because it was handy. It is not on the table top because the top is only 15 inches wide. the foot print of the smoker is a little wider. It's also too talll on the table top. But someday. Yes I would like one of those nifty metal carts from Sams but it would just rust. The trash can is over 25 years old and is S / S. It won't rust. But someday.  Jted


I'm going to keep my current setup of storing my MES 30 strapped to a small hand truck. If/when the kids' table I use as a stand wears out I'll haunt Goodwill and other 2nd hand stores for a replacement.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Bearcarver said:


> Actually my MES 40 when set at 230° comes on at 228° and shuts off at 230°.
> 
> How much it goes down below 228° or above 230° depends on a number of things:
> 
> 1--Ambient air temp (see below).
> 
> 2--How far it traveled to get to that point (see below)
> 
> 1---So in the Winter, after the element shuts off, it will rise above 230° less than in the Summer, and in the Summer, after starting up, it will drop below 228° less than in the Winter.
> 
> 2---Also If your smoker is currently at 100°, and you change the setting to 230°, it will rise farther after the element shuts off than if your current heat is 225°, and you change your setting to 230°.
> 
> And the opposite holds true when lowering your settings.
> 
> Hoping I explained this so that others understand it.
> 
> Bear





daRicksta said:


> Yes, it has to do with maintaining the set point temp. A lot of guys--and I've been one of them--have complained about the temp swings but just from an empirical standpoint it looks to be that for all that swinging it averages out to a relatively constant temp. Now, the temp displayed on the control panel may not be accurate which is why I use the Maverick ET-733. I could further check it by using a Maverick Laser Surface Thermometer I bought for my Weber kettle charcoal grill but I don't want to get anal about it.


Both true, I just wanted to add the coil heats to a light cherry red, this is somewhere around 1600°F. The chip pan etc over the coil heats up as well, around 600°F to get the wood smoking. Once the sensor sees the set point is reached or at least getting close, depending on the design of the controller, the coil shuts off. There is an awful lot of heat there that will be conducted away as the metal cools. This energy will continue to cause the air in the smoker to rise anywhere from a few degrees to several depending on where you are measuring it at. This is also the reason when going in a cooler, you need to pull meat out of the smoker about 5 to 10°F lower than your desired finished temp. The center of the meat is 195 to 200 but the surface is whatever temp you smoked the meat at, as high as 350°F. Some of that energy will warm the Towels but the bulk is reflected back at the meat by the foil and is then conducted into the meat continuing to raise the internal temp and cook the meat. It will easily get to 205° and possibly higher. If you Foil and go in the cooler at an IT of 205°F the pork can easily heat to 215°F and then take a LONG time to get below 160°F where the Collagen stops breaking down. This is like cooking the meat, already at your desired 205°, an extra hour or more depending on how long the meat stays in the cooler. You end up with mushy meat...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Both true, I just wanted to add the coil heats to a light cherry red, this is somewhere around 1600°F. The chip pan etc over the coil heats up as well, around 600°F to get the wood smoking. Once the sensor sees the set point is reached or at least getting close, depending on the design of the controller, the coil shuts off. There is an awful lot of heat there that will be conducted away as the metal cools. This energy will continue to cause the air in the smoker to rise anywhere from a few degrees to several depending on where you are measuring it at. This is also the reason when going in a cooler, you need to pull meat out of the smoker about 5 to 10°F lower than your desired finished temp. The center of the meat is 195 to 200 but the surface is whatever temp you smoked the meat at, as high as 350°F. Some of that energy will warm the Towels but the bulk is reflected back at the meat by the foil and is then conducted into the meat continuing to raise the internal temp and cook the meat. It will easily get to 205° and possibly higher. If you Foil and go in the cooler at an IT of 205°F the pork can easily heat to 215°F and then take a LONG time to get below 160°F where the Collagen stops breaking down. This is like cooking the meat, already at your desired 205°, an extra hour or more depending on how long the meat stays in the cooler. You end up with mushy meat...JJ


Yup----Exactly!!-----Good addition!!

Bear


----------



## kennyp1114

daRicksta said:


> Todd is great about including a 2 lb. bag of his Pitmaster's Choice with every AMNPS. I buy my wood pellets only from Todd because they also have no filler and he offers outstanding customer service. I got an Xmas email with a photo of him and his family. Now I have faces to match with the business, and I believe in supporting small businesses that deserve it. So, I buy exclusively from Todd.


It's no different than an oven, portable heater,and a.c. etc.


----------



## gary s

Got my AMNPS and pellets last week, smoked cheese

gary


----------



## daricksta

kennyp1114 said:


> It's no different than an oven, portable heater,and a.c. etc.


From what I've seen, wood pellets for heating are just sold as wood pellets. It's not specified (because it doesn't matter) which wood they were manufactured from if the packing states they're 100% wood with no additives. All wood pellets I've seen which are manufactured for smoking food are identified by the wood type because it does matter. I want to know if I'm buying oak, hickory, apple, a custom blend, etc.


----------



## kennyp1114

daRicksta said:


> From what I've seen, wood pellets for heating are just sold as wood pellets. It's not specified (because it doesn't matter) which wood they were manufactured from if the packing states they're 100% wood with no additives. All wood pellets I've seen which are manufactured for smoking food are identified by the wood type because it does matter. I want to know if I'm buying oak, hickory, apple, a custom blend, etc.


I thought was was replying to a meesage about the thermostat on a Masterbuilt. as far as pellets i use hickory and for cheeses apple. I have hickory tress all around me and a lot of oaks. I've never tried oak, but i'm sure it's good. the pellets i like to get as much percentage of the wood to be hickory or apple.


----------



## daricksta

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Both true, I just wanted to add the coil heats to a light cherry red, this is somewhere around 1600°F. The chip pan etc over the coil heats up as well, around 600°F to get the wood smoking. Once the sensor sees the set point is reached or at least getting close, depending on the design of the controller, the coil shuts off. There is an awful lot of heat there that will be conducted away as the metal cools. This energy will continue to cause the air in the smoker to rise anywhere from a few degrees to several depending on where you are measuring it at. This is also the reason when going in a cooler, you need to pull meat out of the smoker about 5 to 10°F lower than your desired finished temp. The center of the meat is 195 to 200 but the surface is whatever temp you smoked the meat at, as high as 350°F. Some of that energy will warm the Towels but the bulk is reflected back at the meat by the foil and is then conducted into the meat continuing to raise the internal temp and cook the meat. It will easily get to 205° and possibly higher. If you Foil and go in the cooler at an IT of 205°F the pork can easily heat to 215°F and then take a LONG time to get below 160°F where the Collagen stops breaking down. This is like cooking the meat, already at your desired 205°, an extra hour or more depending on how long the meat stays in the cooler. You end up with mushy meat...JJ


I'll have to read both your and Bear's quotes a couple of times to internalize the answers but they both clearly explain how the controller and the heating element work. I also like hearing about how exterior heat is absorbed by the heat and how it affects the IT. Fascinating stuff.


----------



## daricksta

kennyp1114 said:


> I thought was was replying to a meesage about the thermostat on a Masterbuilt. as far as pellets i use hickory and for cheeses apple. I have hickory tress all around me and a lot of oaks. I've never tried oak, but i'm sure it's good. the pellets i like to get as much percentage of the wood to be hickory or apple.


Sorry, Kenny. I just saw you were quoting me and I thought it was about wood pellets. Long threads sometimes mutate into new life forms unrelated to their origin.

I love the smell of oak wood smoke. I've a neighbor who smokes with oak and the aroma is incredible. I've typically preferred hickory for ribs and turkey breast but I'll be using more oak this year.


----------



## inkjunkie

I understand that you will have some fluctuations in heat, both by design and atmospheric conditions.  What I don't understand is this...

Had a probe from my Thermoworks unit on the upper most grate, just under the exhaust Vent. Controller was set at 225*. Was seeing a high side temperature of 280* I understand that you will get an overshoot over the set point but this much? And yes, I did move the probe down to the area right next to the probe that the Masterbuilt controller uses...


----------



## kennyp1114

daRicksta said:


> Sorry, Kenny. I just saw you were quoting me and I thought it was about wood pellets. Long threads sometimes mutate into new life forms unrelated to their origin.
> 
> I love the smell of oak wood smoke. I've a neighbor who smokes with oak and the aroma is incredible. I've typically preferred hickory for ribs and turkey breast but I'll be using more oak this year.


Noproblem it's probably my fault. Thanks for the oak information, i have a lot more oak than i do hickory. Will definitly use it now.


----------



## edsbbq

yes , i do use pellets in that smoker. but i use them in a amazen tube smoker. i only fill the tube half way up, though.


----------



## chef jimmyj

inkjunkie said:


> I understand that you will have some fluctuations in heat, both by design and atmospheric conditions. What I don't understand is this...
> 
> Had a probe from my Thermoworks unit on the upper most grate, just under the exhaust Vent. Controller was set at 225*. Was seeing a high side temperature of 280* I understand that you will get an overshoot over the set point but this much? And yes, I did move the probe down to the area right next to the probe that the Masterbuilt controller uses...


In a Loaded Smoker this would represent a problem as the meat acts as a heat sink absorbing the energy and reducing the swings. I don't think this swing would be too unusual in an Empty Smoker. There is A LOT of metal surrounding the coil. In a used smoker most of this metal would have dark smoke covered surfaces. The Infrared heat would be readily absorbed as well as any conducted heat. If the temp at the shelves is 280 and the Coil is coming on before the smoker temp gets below 225, this is a Controller problem. Unfortunately, only one of my MES 40's is at my apartment and it is not working, otherwise I would test the swings in mine. Maybe Bearcarver or some of the other MES owners reading this can test theirs and verify if you have a problem or if the large swing is typical...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver

inkjunkie said:


> I understand that you will have some fluctuations in heat, both by design and atmospheric conditions. What I don't understand is this...
> 
> Had a probe from my Thermoworks unit on the upper most grate, just under the exhaust Vent. Controller was set at 225*. Was seeing a high side temperature of 280* I understand that you will get an overshoot over the set point but this much? And yes, I did move the probe down to the area right next to the probe that the Masterbuilt controller uses...


Were you getting that overshoot of 55° after you moved the probe down to the same area as the MES sensor?

If I make a big upward change to the 225° setting, like at the start, it can keep going 40° or 50° degrees, but once it settles down they'll be closer.

That's why if I want to go to 225° at the start, I'll set it for 200°. Then after the overshoot is over, I'll move my setting to 225°. This keeps the peak down, and gets the whole thing to settle down in a shorter time.

Hope this helps.

Bear


----------



## daricksta

As I've posted a few times, I get temp swings of about 30° around my set point. The only time the temp spiked up to 295° on my MES 30 Gen 1 was when the hi temp limit switch was dirty. I cleaned it and that solved the problem. Still get the temp swings, though but I think they average out to the set point over time anyway.


----------



## smoke smells

Smoke Eater5, I have the MES 40" Gen 2 and really like it. The only issues are on long smokes, having to go out and add chips every 30 minutes. Get the AMNS using pellets for long smokes.


----------



## kennyp1114

You need the Amazing pellet smoker. It has three rows and if you fill up to of the it will last six hours easy. You will also get a bag of pellets. I also fohnd a 20 pd. bag for about 20.00 and thats a lot of smokinG. I use a heat gun instead of a butane torch because i don't have to buy butane. It takes a couple minutes on high and it will start a fire. After a minutes or two blow out and put on the two rods next to heating element. Leave you chip drawer halfway open and pull chip loader out about an inch.
Good luck!


----------



## angioman

Just bought an AMNS for use in Hawaii. ..I'm never seen it in person, but I thought I would give it a try since everyone speaks so highly of them.


----------



## susieqz

ang, in my opinion. my mes 30 would be worthless without the amns.

with it i can do long smokes without feeding the mes everytime i turn around.

make sure you tell todd which smoker you have so you get the right one.


----------



## daricksta

kennyp1114 said:


> You need the Amazing pellet smoker. It has three rows and if you fill up to of the it will last six hours easy. You will also get a bag of pellets. I also fohnd a 20 pd. bag for about 20.00 and thats a lot of smokinG. I use a heat gun instead of a butane torch because i don't have to buy butane. It takes a couple minutes on high and it will start a fire. After a minutes or two blow out and put on the two rods next to heating element. Leave you chip drawer halfway open and pull chip loader out about an inch.
> Good luck!


My personal experience with the AMNPS is that I've gotten six hours out of 1.5 to two rows of wood pellets. The one time I used up a whole tray without finishing the smoke was when my MES 30 overheated due to my error. But I fully agree--the AMNPS is the only smoke source I use. Other guys have said they can get up to 16 hours on one tray but I never intentionally smoke anything that long. With the MES 30 I stick with smaller cuts of meat I can finish off in about 6 hours.


----------



## kennyp1114

daRicksta said:


> My personal experience with the AMNPS is that I've gotten six hours out of 1.5 to two rows of wood pellets. The one time I used up a whole tray without finishing the smoke was when my MES 30 overheated due to my error. But I fully agree--the AMNPS is the only smoke source I use. Other guys have said they can get up to 16 hours on one tray but I never intentionally smoke anything that long. With the MES 30 I stick with smaller cuts of meat I can finish off in about 6 hours.


I was wrong when i said it would last it would last six hours when you fill up the AMNPS it's at least 5-6 hours on one row. I don't use chips any longer because the Amazen puts out such clean smoke. It's well worth your money, i didn't want to pay that much because it seemed cheap in the pics. That's not the case, it's very well made.


----------



## welshrarebit

Angioman said:


> Just bought an AMNS for use in Hawaii. ..I'm never seen it in person, but I thought I would give it a try since everyone speaks so highly of them.



We're you getting your pellets from? The only place I've found them locally is HPM building supply. Costco had some over the summer and when they cut the price to less than $10 I grabbed a bunch! Of course those are all traeger pellets which aren't the best quality!!!

I did get some good ones from Todd...


----------



## jted

Welshrarebit said:


> We're you getting your pellets from? The only place I've found them locally is HPM building supply. Costco had some over the summer and when they cut the price to less than $10 I grabbed a bunch! Of course those are all traeger pellets which aren't the best quality!!!
> 
> I did get some good ones from Todd...


 You are right about the quality. I usually buy a seasons  worth at a time from Todd during one of his sales. They are great and the service is first class. Meat is to high to use a sub standard pellet.


----------



## daricksta

kennyp1114 said:


> I was wrong when i said it would last it would last six hours when you fill up the AMNPS it's at least 5-6 hours on one row. I don't use chips any longer because the Amazen puts out such clean smoke. It's well worth your money, i didn't want to pay that much because it seemed cheap in the pics. That's not the case, it's very well made.


It's well made and a simple design. No smoking guns or parts to piece together or to attach to something. It's one of the main reasons why I chose it.


----------



## gary s

I haven't used mine a lot but I love that thing. You can get creative and use it to smoke just about anything

Gary


----------



## oberst

I always microwave my pellets before AMNPS.  Like maybe 30 seconds for a big handful.  I have not had them go out since doing this, leaving the chip loading tube out a couple inches for a better draft per Todd's instructions for my  MES30.  That gives a continuous source of smoke. I find that my MES only produces fairly ateady smoke on higher temps, like around 180 and up.


----------



## gary s

I don't anything but dump them in my AMNPS light with a torch let it get going for about 10 min and I'm good  No problems staying lit

Gary


----------



## daricksta

Oberst said:


> I always microwave my pellets before AMNPS. Like maybe 30 seconds for a big handful. I have not had them go out since doing this, leaving the chip loading tube out a couple inches for a better draft per Todd's instructions for my MES30. That gives a continuous source of smoke. I find that my MES only produces fairly ateady smoke on higher temps, like around 180 and up.


I never nuke my wood pellets. Like Gary S I just take them out of the bag and place them in the AMNPS.

Also, the MES produces steady smoke during cold smokes. I don't even plug it in; I just use the AMNPS.


----------



## torp3t3d0

I've given up on the Ama-z-en products....can't keep them lighted....more work than they are worth....I know everyone else loves them...

Microwave the pellets for 30 secs....light them with a torch for 1 minute....use the heat gun....then smoke...i put them in the mailbox and they go out in about 30 minutes....Drilled holes in the mailbox so it looks like swiss cheese...NOTHING works for me.

Ttried let them smolder on my work bench...and they still go out/


----------



## tjwheels

torp3t3d0 said:


> I've given up on the Ama-z-en products....can't keep them lighted....more work than they are worth....I know everyone else loves them...
> 
> Microwave the pellets for 30 secs....light them with a torch for 1 minute....use the heat gun....then smoke...i put them in the mailbox and they go out in about 30 minutes....Drilled holes in the mailbox so it looks like swiss cheese...NOTHING works for me.
> 
> Ttried let them smolder on my work bench...and they still go out/


Sorry about your experience, it sounds like it's a love it or hate it product. Mine came on Thursday and will give it a dry run today. I'm hoping I become one of the many that preach how well it works.


----------



## Bearcarver

torp3t3d0 said:


> I've given up on the Ama-z-en products....can't keep them lighted....more work than they are worth....I know everyone else loves them...
> 
> Microwave the pellets for 30 secs....light them with a torch for 1 minute....use the heat gun....then smoke...i put them in the mailbox and they go out in about 30 minutes....Drilled holes in the mailbox so it looks like swiss cheese...NOTHING works for me.
> 
> Ttried let them smolder on my work bench...and they still go out/


I don't know what to tell you.

This is the first I've heard about one going out without even putting it in the smoker or mailbox. That eliminates the "bad airflow" problem.

The only other main things would be either your pellets are damp, or you're still not getting a big enough red hot cherry going.

Believe me---The extra work is definitely worth it.

Before you give up, try this:

*Here's probably the problem. Everyone I've taught how to get them lit properly has swore up & down they were lighting them fine. Many of them have recanted that statement since. I light mine deep with the Propane torch. Then I blow on it down & in toward the bottom of the unburned pellets. Then I let the flame burn awhile. When the flame goes out, I blow on it down & in until the glowing red goes deeper. Then I let it flame awhile. Then a few minutes later I do the same thing again. Then a few minutes I do the same thing again. I do this until I get about a 2" or better long, full row width glowing cherry in the bottom of the pellets. Then after about a total of 20 minutes of coming back & blowing that cherry deeper & deeper, I put it on the little bars to the left of my chip burner assembly. The only time mine ever goes out is if I use straight Cherry pellets. If you use a heat gun, you can cut the time & energy down from my method. This all sounds like a PITA, but I feel it is worth it to get up to 11 hours of perfect smoke.*
 

Bear


----------



## 63willys

I have a Traeger Texan 07  and they say only use Traeger pellets , I bought some pellets from Q-Pellets you can google them they are outstanding pellets all wood no fillers give them a try there's nothing better and they come in 30lb bags for just a little more than I was paying for a 20lb bag of Traeger .


----------



## jted

torp3t3d0 said:


> I've given up on the Ama-z-en products....can't keep them lighted....more work than they are worth....I know everyone else loves them...
> 
> Microwave the pellets for 30 secs....light them with a torch for 1 minute....use the heat gun....then smoke...i put them in the mailbox and they go out in about 30 minutes....Drilled holes in the mailbox so it looks like swiss cheese...NOTHING works for me.
> 
> Ttried let them smolder on my work bench...and they still go out/


Hi, I was not a microwaver until last summer. I always put them in the smoker at 275 during the warm up. I was running late one morning so I thought I would try it. I put a large hand full in a microwave safe plastic dish and ran it for a minute or so. When I opened the door I was surprised at the amount of condensation I had. I wiped the bowl down and gave it 2 more Minn./ They burned well. Todd told me to also heat the bottom of the row. This is in line with Bears advice. The row burners from the bottom. If you microwave them 30 seconds it may not be enough. Also I no longer store mine in Zip lock baggies. I use containers that have  screw on lids. I have lots of Large Apple sauce bottles. Help this helps Jted


----------



## Bearcarver

jted said:


> Hi, I was not a microwaver until last summer. I always put them in the smoker at 275 during the warm up. I was running late one morning so I thought I would try it. I put a large hand full in a microwave safe plastic dish and ran it for a minute or so. When I opened the door I was surprised at the amount of condensation I had. I wiped the bowl down and gave it 2 more Minn./ They burned well. Todd told me to also heat the bottom of the row. This is in line with Bears advice. The row burners from the bottom. If you microwave them 30 seconds it may not be enough. Also I no longer store mine in Zip lock baggies. *I use containers that have  screw on lids. I have lots of Large Apple sauce bottles.* Help this helps Jted


Yup---That's why I have never had to nuke my dust or pellets:

For those of you who have an "A-MAZE-N-SMOKER", or any other dust burning smoke generator, This is how I keep my powder (Dust) & pellets dry.

Humidity will effect how the dust burns.

View media item 68424


----------



## torp3t3d0

You Guys are good...and helpful...will start to store mine that way....we don;t drink in this containers so I guess I'll have to go out and buy some...thinking large glass jars with screw lids.


----------



## rschwartz

I do, I use the amns, just make sure to keep your pellets dry. I was having some issues with mine, but with all the great reviews I knew it was operator error.  I put my pellets in the microwave for a few minutes and it worked like the reviews I had read. Now my pellets are kept in the house.


----------



## rfjoinery

Agree it's important to get your pellets dry. Mine have never failed to burn well when they're dry. AMNPS or tube shape.

First, no matter how dry they are when you buy them, they can absorb moisture pretty quickly if your climate is more humid then where they came from. (Speaking from experience with hardwood moisture and drying.) I use plastic peanut butter jars for storage, they seal pretty well, pellets will stay dry for a few months. Ziploc bags aren't durable enough, they'll get small holes pretty easily.

Do the microwave thing; a cup or so of pellets for a minute, and you'll see water vapor rising and the inside of the cup will probably be damp. Give it a couple minutes to "steam off", then run it another minute. (I used to do this in plastic drink cups, and they start to melt in spots. Pyrex works better.) Expose them to air for another minute or two, then into the jar with screw-on lid for storage.

No doubt you can dry out a load of pellets just as well by putting a load in your smoker and heating it for an hour before lighting the pellets. I don't plan in advance that well so I try to keep a selection of dry pellets ready to go.


----------



## daricksta

jted said:


> Hi, I was not a microwaver until last summer. I always put them in the smoker at 275 during the warm up. I was running late one morning so I thought I would try it. I put a large hand full in a microwave safe plastic dish and ran it for a minute or so. When I opened the door I was surprised at the amount of condensation I had. I wiped the bowl down and gave it 2 more Minn./ They burned well. Todd told me to also heat the bottom of the row. This is in line with Bears advice. The row burners from the bottom. If you microwave them 30 seconds it may not be enough. Also I no longer store mine in Zip lock baggies. I use containers that have  screw on lids. I have lots of Large Apple sauce bottles. Help this helps Jted


I always heat the AMNPS from underneath going about 1/4 back from the front of it. I always start out using a propane blowtorch to heat the pellets through the hole and getting that really bright cherry, then I heat from underneath with the blowtorch, back up front and then along the tops of the pellets about 1/4 from the front as well. I keep this up for about 60 seconds even if there's a flame burning and then I blow on the burning end to get that cherry again. I then set the AMNPS on the ground and let it burn for about 20 minutes. If the flame goes out I blow on it to get the cherry which re-ignites the flame. 

After it's been going for 20 minutes, I blow out the flame and again blow on the smouldering end of the pellets to get that red-hot cherry which sometimes re-ignites the flame. Just before I place the AMNPS in my MES 30 I blow out the flame, blow on the pellets to get the cherry glowing, and then place the AMNPS on the two rails next to the wood chip tray cover with the smouldering end facing the back of my MES.

This summer I'm going to try pouring a little alcohol gel on the wood pellets and then ignite them with a butane lighter instead of the propane blowtorch to see if that works better. Even though Todd has said nuking the wood pellets can help I've never had to do that.


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> I always heat the AMNPS from underneath going about 1/4 back from the front of it. I always start out using a propane blowtorch to heat the pellets through the hole and getting that really bright cherry, then I heat from underneath with the blowtorch, back up front and then along the tops of the pellets about 1/4 from the front as well. I keep this up for about 60 seconds even if there's a flame burning and then I blow on the burning end to get that cherry again. I then set the AMNPS on the ground and let it burn for about 20 minutes. If the flame goes out I blow on it to get the cherry which re-ignites the flame.
> 
> After it's been going for 20 minutes, I blow out the flame and again blow on the smouldering end of the pellets to get that red-hot cherry which sometimes re-ignites the flame. Just before I place the AMNPS in my MES 30 I blow out the flame, blow on the pellets to get the cherry glowing, and then place the AMNPS on the two rails next to the wood chip tray cover with the smouldering end facing the back of my MES.
> 
> This summer I'm going to try pouring a little alcohol gel on the wood pellets and then ignite them with a butane lighter instead of the propane blowtorch to see if that works better. Even though Todd has said nuking the wood pellets can help I've never had to do that.


Dang Rick----I could have posted that exact same post----Exactly how I do it, and I've even been thinking about trying the Gel I got for my pellet stove!!

Bear


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> Dang Rick----I could have posted that exact same post----Exactly how I do it, and I've even been thinking about trying the Gel I got for my pellet stove!!
> 
> Bear


Bear,

_Who_ do you think I learned this method from? I credit you and Todd for showing me the "light", so to speak. It takes a bit more effort in the beginning but then no effort throughout the smoke.

Love your idea of putting dust in old plastic bottles. As I've said, I haven't seen where my wood pellets have absorbed moisture so I haven't worried about taking them out of their original plastic bags.

Darn--I've got to set a reminder for myself to buy some gel next time I go to Lowes.


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> Bear,
> 
> _Who_ do you think I learned this method from? I credit you and Todd for showing me the "light", so to speak. It takes a bit more effort in the beginning but then no effort throughout the smoke.
> 
> Love your idea of putting dust in old plastic bottles. As I've said, I haven't seen where my wood pellets have absorbed moisture so I haven't worried about taking them out of their original plastic bags.
> 
> Darn--I've got to set a reminder for myself to buy some gel next time I go to Lowes.


You were a Great Student. You can take over on telling that method, because you can type a lot faster than I can.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






And if you get to use that Gel before I do, let me know how you did it & how good it works.

Thanks Buddy!

Bear


----------



## rfjoinery

This sounds like all the overall flaming from below and from above, is an alternate way to get them to really dry out before showtime. Should work even if they're damp at the start of the process.

Whichever way works easiest for you.


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> You were a Great Student. You can take over on telling that method, because you can type a lot faster than I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you get to use that Gel before I do, let me know how you did it & how good it works.
> 
> Thanks Buddy!
> 
> Bear


Thanks for the nice praise.

You got it, my friend!


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> I don't know what to tell you.
> 
> This is the first I've heard about one going out without even putting it in the smoker or mailbox. That eliminates the "bad airflow" problem.
> 
> The only other main things would be either your pellets are damp, or you're still not getting a big enough red hot cherry going.
> 
> Believe me---The extra work is definitely worth it.
> 
> Before you give up, try this:
> 
> *Here's probably the problem. Everyone I've taught how to get them lit properly has swore up & down they were lighting them fine. Many of them have recanted that statement since. I light mine deep with the Propane torch. Then I blow on it down & in toward the bottom of the unburned pellets. Then I let the flame burn awhile. When the flame goes out, I blow on it down & in until the glowing red goes deeper. Then I let it flame awhile. Then a few minutes later I do the same thing again. Then a few minutes I do the same thing again. I do this until I get about a 2" or better long, full row width glowing cherry in the bottom of the pellets. Then after about a total of 20 minutes of coming back & blowing that cherry deeper & deeper, I put it on the little bars to the left of my chip burner assembly. The only time mine ever goes out is if I use straight Cherry pellets. If you use a heat gun, you can cut the time & energy down from my method. This all sounds like a PITA, but I feel it is worth it to get up to 11 hours of perfect smoke.*
> 
> 
> Bear


Hey, Bear--didn't I steal this from you? No wonder I sounded so eloquent--I plagiarized you, buddy!


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> Hey, Bear--didn't I steal this from you? No wonder I sounded so eloquent--I plagiarized you, buddy!


LOL----No you didn't steal it----I gave it to you, free & clear.

And the more you use it, the less I have to.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## bmaddox

gary s said:


> I don't anything but dump them in my AMNPS light with a torch let it get going for about 10 min and I'm good  No problems staying lit
> 
> Gary


Me to. I guess we are the lucky ones.


----------



## gary s

So far,  I guess !

gary


----------



## cman55

daRicksta said:


> Bearcarver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to tell you.
> 
> This is the first I've heard about one going out without even putting it in the smoker or mailbox. That eliminates the "bad airflow" problem.
> 
> The only other main things would be either your pellets are damp, or you're still not getting a big enough red hot cherry going.
> 
> Believe me---The extra work is definitely worth it.
> 
> Before you give up, try this:
> 
> *Here's probably the problem. Everyone I've taught how to get them lit properly has swore up & down they were lighting them fine. Many of them have recanted that statement since. I light mine deep with the Propane torch. Then I blow on it down & in toward the bottom of the unburned pellets. Then I let the flame burn awhile. When the flame goes out, I blow on it down & in until the glowing red goes deeper. Then I let it flame awhile. Then a few minutes later I do the same thing again. Then a few minutes I do the same thing again. I do this until I get about a 2" or better long, full row width glowing cherry in the bottom of the pellets. Then after about a total of 20 minutes of coming back & blowing that cherry deeper & deeper, I put it on the little bars to the left of my chip burner assembly. The only time mine ever goes out is if I use straight Cherry pellets. If you use a heat gun, you can cut the time & energy down from my method. This all sounds like a PITA, but I feel it is worth it to get up to 11 hours of perfect smoke.*
> 
> 
> Bear
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Bear--didn't I steal this from you? No wonder I sounded so eloquent--I plagiarized you, buddy!
Click to expand...

Bear, I'm having the same issue with the AMAZIN. I even tried forced air with a small fan blowing into the opening where the chip loader goes and the dang thing still went out. It certainly looks like an airflow issue. When using the Amazen, do you leave the ash tray and chip loader in or out? Without a lower damper door, there's only the top damper to control the airflow and temps. 

Since it snowed yesterday, I'm doing a Rib smoke today using the MES40. I'm prepared to use either chips or pellets. 

any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## nrdk

Cman55 said:


> Bear, I'm having the same issue with the AMAZIN. I even tried forced air with a small fan blowing into the opening where the chip loader goes and the dang thing still went out. It certainly looks like an airflow issue. When using the Amazen, do you leave the ash tray and chip loader in or out? Without a lower damper door, there's only the top damper to control the airflow and temps.
> 
> Since it snowed yesterday, I'm doing a Rib smoke today using the MES40. I'm prepared to use either chips or pellets.
> 
> any help would be greatly appreciated!



Definitely not on Bears level but I'll give my experience.

When I use my AMNPS, I always leave the top vent completely open, pull the chip drawer out about an inch and a half, and completely remove the side loader unless it's a particularly windy day.

Over time, I've found these steps will let my AMNPS smoke all through the night without an issue. If I forget or skip a step its out within 30 minutes.

Good luck and happy smokin


----------



## cman55

nrdk said:


> Cman55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bear, I'm having the same issue with the AMAZIN. I even tried forced air with a small fan blowing into the opening where the chip loader goes and the dang thing still went out. It certainly looks like an airflow issue. When using the Amazen, do you leave the ash tray and chip loader in or out? Without a lower damper door, there's only the top damper to control the airflow and temps.
> 
> Since it snowed yesterday, I'm doing a Rib smoke today using the MES40. I'm prepared to use either chips or pellets.
> 
> any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not on Bears level but I'll give my experience.
> 
> When I use my AMNPS, I always leave the top vent completely open, pull the chip drawer out about an inch and a half, and completely remove the side loader unless it's a particularly windy day.
> 
> Over time, I've found these steps will let my AMNPS smoke all through the night without an issue. If I forget or skip a step its out within 30 minutes.
> 
> Good luck and happy smokin
Click to expand...

thanks for the Tips! I'll give those a try today...


----------



## Bearcarver

Cman55 said:


> Bear, I'm having the same issue with the AMAZIN. I even tried forced air with a small fan blowing into the opening where the chip loader goes and the dang thing still went out. It certainly looks like an airflow issue. When using the Amazen, do you leave the ash tray and chip loader in or out? Without a lower damper door, there's only the top damper to control the airflow and temps.
> 
> Since it snowed yesterday, I'm doing a Rib smoke today using the MES40. I'm prepared to use either chips or pellets.
> 
> any help would be greatly appreciated!


Which MES 40 do you have?

Where do you put it?

You can try those things, but if it's a Gen #1, and you're smoking in York, PA with dry pellets, the only problem should be that it's not lit good enough to begin with. I never touch my chip drawer or dumper. I just keep my pellets & dust dry & light it really good. Top vent fully open.

Also---NO Water in the Pan!!!

Bear


----------



## irishpride114

The mod I did on my MES Gen 2 was taking out the diffuser/vent on the upper left (3? screws on the inside) and replacing it with a 3" in diameter 45° metal elbow ($5 roughly @ lowes) and a 3" metal cap with vent ($9 @ lowes #26365). When I installed the adjustable elbow, I drew a line with a sharpie around the inside wall edge of my smoker on the elbow (roughly 1" all the way around the elbow). I took a pair of tin snips and cut slots up to the the line i drew about every 1/4"-1/2". That way i could I fold them back against the inside wall. It made it very snug, and didn't have to screw it down like others did. I then took hvac high temp tape and taped the seams on the outside portion of the elbow. Then installed the vent cap, and taped that seem as well. I removed the ash try completely, leave the chip loaded out about 1-2" depending on how windy it is. I also sit the AMNPS right over the grease hole in the bottom. Side note, I still use the water pan, but I use Dr. Pepper instead of water. This has allowed my smoker to breathe so much better. It is almost like night and day.

 

After doing all of that, I found that my AMNPS now works. So I use that now. It is nice being able to get a good night sleep now. Instead of checking on the smoker every few hours. I just wish I would have found that mod 2 years ago.


----------



## cman55

Bearcarver said:


> Cman55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear, I'm having the same issue with the AMAZIN. I even tried forced air with a small fan blowing into the opening where the chip loader goes and the dang thing still went out. It certainly looks like an airflow issue. When using the Amazen, do you leave the ash tray and chip loader in or out? Without a lower damper door, there's only the top damper to control the airflow and temps.
> 
> Since it snowed yesterday, I'm doing a Rib smoke today using the MES40. I'm prepared to use either chips or pellets.
> 
> any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> Which MES 40 do you have?
> 
> Where do you put it?
> 
> You can try those things, but if it's a Gen #1, and you're smoking in York, PA with dry pellets, the only problem should be that it's not lit good enough to begin with. I never touch my chip drawer or dumper. I just keep my pellets & dust dry & light it really good. Top vent fully open.
> 
> Also---NO Water in the Pan!!!
> 
> Bear
Click to expand...

Bear, I have the Gen2 MES 40. I have it outside in a covered area. I also use the 6x6 and I think that one only burns dust so Pellets might not be an option for me with this. I will burn the next tray quite a bit longer before putting it in the smoker too. 

Will keep ya posted!


----------



## Bearcarver

Cman55 said:


> Bear, I have the Gen2 MES 40. I have it outside in a covered area. I also use the 6x6 and I think that one only burns dust so Pellets might not be an option for me with this. I will burn the next tray quite a bit longer before putting it in the smoker too.
> 
> Will keep ya posted!


OK, You're right, the 6X6 AMNS is just for Dust, so it's probably no good if you're smoking over 200° to 230°.

On your Gen #2, are you removing your water pan & putting the Amazing over the hole left by the water pan? That will get air flowing through it.

If you are, then put a foil pan on the floor under the hole, and something above the Amazing to keep drips off of it.

Do you mean you only have a 6X 6 AMNS, or do you also have the AMNPS.

For smokes over 200° to 230° you need the AMNPS.

Bear


----------



## rfjoinery

These guys have addressed the airflow issues and procedures well. But don't forget the pellets need to be dry. You can microwave or oven bake them then keep them sealed, or you can "preheat" them in a hot smoker for an hour or two *before* lighting, you can Fed Ex them to the desert in Iran if you must, but get em dry! Always works for me.

It's not a "manufacturer defect", any wood product like this can absorb moisture if your climate or storage is the least bit humid.


----------



## Bearcarver

rfjoinery said:


> These guys have addressed the airflow issues and procedures well. But don't forget the pellets need to be dry. You can microwave or oven bake them then keep them sealed, or you can "preheat" them in a hot smoker for an hour or two *before* lighting, you can Fed Ex them to the desert in Iran if you must, but get em dry! Always works for me.
> 
> It's not a "manufacturer defect", any wood product like this can absorb moisture if your climate or storage is the least bit humid.


Great Point:

I made this post (below) 5 years ago. I use these jugs for Dust and/or Pellets:

For those of you who have an "A-MAZE-N-SMOKER", or any other dust burning smoke generator, This is how I keep my powder (Dust) dry. Humidity will effect how the dust & pellets burn.













DSC01239.JPG



__ Bearcarver
__ Jun 24, 2010


----------



## cman55

Well, the upside is that I completed the Rib smoke today without any problem using chips. The next time I smoke some cured bacon, I'll use the AMNS. I usually keep the smoker temp at 200F max anyway when smoking pork belly. 

Thanks for the tips on the airflow issue. I'd like to think Masterbuilt has a plan to dramatically improve on this. I remembered that no matter how high a temp I use, there won't be a ring using the electric smoker. The Ribs came out great, but the ring is the thing. :)

So at the end of the day, the MES has it uses as well as my other gear and as we all know, you have to have the right gear to do the job. 

Smoke On!


----------



## Bearcarver

Cman55 said:


> Well, the upside is that I completed the Rib smoke today without any problem using chips. The next time I smoke some cured bacon, I'll use the AMNS. I usually keep the smoker temp at 200F max anyway when smoking pork belly.
> 
> Thanks for the tips on the airflow issue. I'd like to think Masterbuilt has a plan to dramatically improve on this. I remembered that no matter how high a temp I use, there won't be a ring using the electric smoker. The Ribs came out great, but the ring is the thing. :)
> 
> So at the end of the day, the MES has it uses as well as my other gear and as we all know, you have to have the right gear to do the job.
> 
> Smoke On!


I use my AMNS with Dust for Bacon, and anything else with a Smoker temp of 200° or less.

Also if I only need 3 hours of smoke, I sometimes use dust in my AMNS with 1 1/4 rows filled at higher temps, because I'm not going to worry about it jumping rows with only 1 1/4 rows filled. (Where's it going to go??)

Also----A Smoke Ring is all show anyway.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## parrot-head

Made another batch of jerky yesterday and used pellets from cookinpellets.com.   I was pleasantly surprised at how well they worked as far as staying lit and the amount of flavor they imparted.


----------



## havasugrammy

I just bought MES 30-Directions state DO NOT USE PELLETS---I recently purchased 2 bags of Alder pellets that state for use with electric smokers as well as other grills.  Now im all confused on what I should do.  Any advice appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver

Havasugrammy said:


> I just bought MES 30-Directions state DO NOT USE PELLETS---I recently purchased 2 bags of Alder pellets that state for use with electric smokers as well as other grills.  Now im all confused on what I should do.  Any advice appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


That's easy---Get an AMNPS, and some more Pellets, and Smoke Happily Ever After!!

Link:

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5X8

Bear


----------



## novegan007

I use apple wood pellets almost exclusively and have for years. You will actually get a better quality smoke from pellets than chips using the mes unit. One mistake many people make is to think more smoke equals better food when the truth is that the right amount equals better food. In many cases just a few ounces of pellets applied at the right times will give you a superior quality product. Smoke should enhance the flavor not be the flavor.


----------



## daricksta

Havasugrammy said:


> I just bought MES 30-Directions state DO NOT USE PELLETS---I recently purchased 2 bags of Alder pellets that state for use with electric smokers as well as other grills.  Now im all confused on what I should do.  Any advice appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


All I use are wood pellets since I bought the AMNPS over 3 years ago. Just an advisory about alder pellets. I used them for the first time some weeks ago for a cold smoke and they kept flaming out. They're a very soft wood and that contributed to it. Instead of remaining hard as hickory, oak, and other hardwood pellets do as they smolder, alder becomes very compacted, soft ash which in effect smothers the fire. Even trying to spread apart the red hot ashes to allow for better airflow didn't help. To solved the problem by mixing them with apple wood pellets which kept both types of pellets smoking for hours. For hot smokes the alder alone did just fine.


----------



## rodney63

My lil sis has a pellet BBQ'er. I am not impressed. Last meal I had from it, I got no smokey flavor and there's no way to control heat side to side (I like cool areas of the grill and hot areas). The pellets may stay ignited, but do they impart good smokey flavor like chunks? I have seen how pellets are made for wood stoves and have even built pellet stoves. They use additives to bind the saw dust together for forming the pellets. Give me good, adulterated wood. I might add, my luck with fine, almost sawdust woods was less then good.


----------



## butchdon

I have been using Traeger pellets since I bought my used MES. I buy them at Costco when Traeger has a kiosk in the store.  $12 for 20lb. I think if you buy 2 bags the shipping is free. At least it used to be.

I have apple, cherry, hickory, mesquite, and oak (not my fav). For beef I like 50/50 mesquite/hickory.


----------



## Bearcarver

Rodney63 said:


> My lil sis has a pellet BBQ'er. I am not impressed. Last meal I had from it, I got no smokey flavor and there's no way to control heat side to side (I like cool areas of the grill and hot areas). The pellets may stay ignited, but do they impart good smokey flavor like chunks? I have seen how pellets are made for wood stoves and have even built pellet stoves. They use additives to bind the saw dust together for forming the pellets. Give me good, adulterated wood. I might add, my luck with fine, almost sawdust woods was less then good.


That depends on what Pellets you get.

Ones for heating like in my House heating Pellet stove, you wouldn't want to smoke with.

However the ones from Amazing Smokers are All Wood----No other junk.

Bear


----------



## floridasteve

What the directions mean is do not put pellets into the chip tray. If you do, you will get too much smoke and only for a few minutes.  

As others have said, using pellets in special tray gives you great smoke for up to 10 hours without adding more. So much better that adding chips every 30 minutes.


----------



## dr k

butchdon said:


> I have been using Traeger pellets since I bought my used MES. I buy them at Costco when Traeger has a kiosk in the store.  $12 for 20lb. I think if you buy 2 bags the shipping is free. At least it used to be.
> 
> I have apple, cherry, hickory, mesquite, and oak (not my fav). For beef I like 50/50 mesquite/hickory.


Traeger said their pellets are 2/3rds White Oak or Alder depending on which coast it was made on and 1/3rd the flavor on the bag.  BBQ'ers Delight 20lbers are similar blended with a fraction being the flavor on the bag.  Fuel and flavor with the big bags.  The oak burns cleaner, hotter with less ash for pellet burners in pellet smokers.  Like Todd's pellets, the BBQ'ers Delight 1lbers are 100% wood on the bag.

-Kurt


----------



## dr k

butchdon said:


> I have been using Traeger pellets since I bought my used MES. I buy them at Costco when Traeger has a kiosk in the store.  $12 for 20lb. I think if you buy 2 bags the shipping is free. At least it used to be.
> 
> I have apple, cherry, hickory, mesquite, and oak (not my fav). For beef I like 50/50 mesquite/hickory.


I forgot to mention I have Traeger's Pecan and like it a lot.  The pellets are much lighter in color than the 100% Pecan but I do like blends like Todd's Pitmasters Choice (Maple, Cherry and Hickory.)

-Kurt


----------



## butchdon

Thanks for the insight Dr K.

So is the Oak I have 100% white oak?


----------



## dr k

butchdon said:


> Thanks for the insight Dr K.
> 
> So is the Oak I have 100% white oak?


I called them once! Your turn! LOL

-Kurt


----------



## rodney63

Most all the food grade pellets are chipped to near dust before heat pressed and pushed through a die. They use water and sometimes soy bean oil to aid in the compression and forming stage, also to aid in the holding of form. Just like pepper, the finer the grind, the less flavor and oil is retained. That, I think is more to the point of what I was saying, but then I prefer charcoal over gas and the pellet barbecue units, like I said, don't allow for hot side, cool side cooking. My smoker was a real move for me and only done because the Bradley has adjustable heat and auto feed of the pucks.


----------



## chandlers pawpa

I have a MES 30 and use pellets in my AMNS. I have found if I dry the pellets out in my oven set on about 170 for 20 mins or so I have better luck with keeping them smoking. I have used hickory and apple flavors


----------



## duecerider14

[SIZE=I.   I to was finding myself having to put chips in the tray often in my mes 30 ,so I wanted to have a little more smoke ,I went out and got me the a maz n 12 inch tube , this past weekend I smoked  18 lbs of bacon ,that I might add turned out well ....and the a maz n. 12 tube worked very well with the applewood pellets I just pulled the smoke tray out a inch or so to let it breath and I was very happy how long it burned without me having to watch it every min .....I don't use my chip tray much anymore    ......good smoking


----------



## daricksta

duecerider14 said:


> [SIZE=I. I to was finding myself having to put chips in the tray often in my mes 30 ,so I wanted to have a little more smoke ,I went out and got me the a maz n 12 inch tube , this past weekend I smoked 18 lbs of bacon ,that I might add turned out well ....and the a maz n. 12 tube worked very well with the applewood pellets I just pulled the smoke tray out a inch or so to let it breath and I was very happy how long it burned without me having to watch it every min .....I don't use my chip tray much anymore ......good smoking[/quote]
> I own the 5x8 pellet tray. I credit it and wood pellets for bringing the quality of my Q up to the next level. Wood chips are just too much of a hassle to use and they make it easier to over smoke food.


----------



## chili50bq

I use pellets all the time with the 12" tube AMNS and my fish pump setup. Works great. Bear in Texas


----------



## wa0auu

I would not call them  "flavor" pellets, they are from trees, apple trees, oak trees, hickory, cherry and so on, yes we use them in our Masterbuilt smoker and like them much better than wood chips.

we like to use a mix of apple, pecan and hickory .  A hand full will last about 20 minutes then time to put in another hand full.

We just did 2 whole cured pork loins and a ham  see how they turned out.  Take a GOOD look at the ham, notice it is on a ROTISSERIE !  The FIRST thing you want to do is ADD a rotisserie to your smoker, you will love it ! The rotisserie we used is a model 60090 made by Grrillpro.  It is their HEAVY DUTY unit and it is GREAT !  Please let me know if you put one in or if you have questions you may email me direct at     [email protected]













LEW_3723.JPG



__ wa0auu
__ Nov 10, 2015


















LEW_2986.JPG



__ wa0auu
__ Nov 10, 2015


















LEW_3433.JPG



__ wa0auu
__ Nov 10, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver

Nice Job!!

That rotisserie would be Great over a Grill, but not much reason to be in my MES. My heat already hits the meat from all directions in my MES 40.

I wish I could put one in my Weber "Q".

Bear


----------



## novegan007

Nice mod! The continuous basting action of the rotisserie would work with all kinds of birds and roasts.....I like it!


----------



## daricksta

wa0auu said:


> I would not call them  "flavor" pellets, they are from trees, apple trees, oak trees, hickory, cherry and so on, yes we use them in our Masterbuilt smoker and like them much better than wood chips.
> 
> we like to use a mix of apple, pecan and hickory .  A hand full will last about 20 minutes then time to put in another hand full.
> 
> We just did 2 whole cured pork loins and a ham  see how they turned out.  Take a GOOD look at the ham, notice it is on a ROTISSERIE !  The FIRST thing you want to do is ADD a rotisserie to your smoker, you will love it ! The rotisserie we used is a model 60090 made by Grrillpro.  It is their HEAVY DUTY unit and it is GREAT !  Please let me know if you put one in or if you have questions you may email me direct at     [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW_3723.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ wa0auu
> __ Nov 10, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW_2986.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ wa0auu
> __ Nov 10, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW_3433.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ wa0auu
> __ Nov 10, 2015


It's perfectly acceptable to call them "flavor" pellets because just about any wood pellet imparts a flavor to the food that is being smoked over it. I think the flavors are more discernible with wood logs and chunks. That being said, I used alder for the first time a few weeks ago and the smoke and flavors were noticeably different from any wood pellet I'd used before. If wood didn't impart its own smoky flavors onto food, pitmasters wouldn't be so picky about the woods they use in their pits.


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Job!!
> 
> That rotisserie would be Great over a Grill, but not much reason to be in my MES. My heat already hits the meat from all directions in my MES 40.
> 
> I wish I could put one in my Weber "Q".
> 
> Bear


Bear, I priced them. A Weber rotisserie would cost almost twice as much as what I paid for my Weber kettle grill itself.


----------



## wa0auu

Well first of all, this is not a webber rotisserie, it is mad e by grillpro  about the model number, don't know has glass in the door will this photo help    The big thing about a rotisserie is  it is SELF BASTING













LEW_2989.JPG



__ wa0auu
__ Nov 10, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> Bear, I priced them. A Weber rotisserie would cost almost twice as much as what I paid for my Weber kettle grill itself.


I meant in my Weber "Q". There is no room for a Rotisserie in a "Q".

And I wouldn't want one in my MES. I don't baste my Smokes.

Bear


----------



## daricksta

wa0auu said:


> Well first of all, this is not a webber rotisserie, it is mad e by grillpro  about the model number, don't know has glass in the door will this photo help    The big thing about a rotisserie is  it is SELF BASTING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW_2989.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ wa0auu
> __ Nov 10, 2015


No one said it was a Weber rotisserie. I was talking about the Weber rotisserie designed for the Weber One Touch Kettle Grills. Those things cost $149 and I only paid $69 for my 22.5" One Touch Silver some years ago. You're right about a rotisserie making meat self-basting but I choose to not install one in my MES 30. Not really enough interior space and I wouldn't use it much anyway.


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> I meant in my Weber "Q". There is no room for a Rotisserie in a "Q".
> 
> And I wouldn't want one in my MES. I don't baste my Smokes.
> 
> Bear


I thought by Weber Q you meant your charcoal kettle grill. That's what _I _meant by Weber Q.


----------



## wa0auu

The cost of a grillpro rotisserie model 60090 is only $40.00


----------



## daricksta

A thought has just occurred to me. What are we doing talking about rotisserie mods in a "Anyone use wood pellets in their MES?" thread?????? There's already a rot mod thread that was started three years ago.


----------



## greywolf1

It might be okay for a shrimp basket  but I set that on the middle rack now in the MES and turn it once , it works fine for me

And I use apple pellets mixed with hickory wood bits


----------



## ssajn

I just bought the MES 30 and thought I'd try pellets because I didn't have the type of chips I wanted.The first load worked fine and produced smoke. After loading a second time I checked again in half an hour and there was no smoke. It seems that pellets do not burn down to ash so when you load more pellets they just sit on top the first load that insulates them from the heat source.The only way I'd use pellets is in my AMNS.


----------



## daricksta

ssajn said:


> I just bought the MES 30 and thought I'd try pellets because I didn't have the type of chips I wanted.The first load worked fine and produced smoke. After loading a second time I checked again in half an hour and there was no smoke. It seems that pellets do not burn down to ash so when you load more pellets they just sit on top the first load that insulates them from the heat source.The only way I'd use pellets is in my AMNS.


I have a MES 30 Gen 1 and only use wood pellets in the AMNPS. I fill up as many rows as I think I'll need and make sure the tray is lit and smoking very well before I insert it into the smoker. For hot smoking I've still had pellets left after 11 hours. Now, when cold smoking I have more of a problem keeping it lit. Still working on a the best resolution for the problem. I've been advised that Dust works better for cold smoking.


----------



## oberst

Cut the border of MES chip pan smaller with a shears so the pan sits directly on the heat coil. The front clip that holds the coil down can be removed so the pan makes more direct contact with the heating coil. That will give you more smoke via the MES, but I still use the Amazn pellet smoker because I like constant smoke for most everything. But if using hickory, for example, I might add some pecan pellets to the MES pan to sumultaneously add that flavor.


----------



## mikeg1218

Love my MeS but tired of feeding it every hour on long smokes. Read a lot of neg's about keeping the amzan lit in the Mes but took the chance.

Get reliable hours of long good smoke every time, only use the onboard unit for the first hour or two if I want to add a different variety of chips for flavor IE Mesquite.

Wrote a summry of my setting the Mes/amazan somewhere in the MeS forum.

MJG


----------



## nh meat man

I use an MES 40 in the winter up here in NH because of the insulation factor, this allows me to maintain a nice even heat even when the wind is blowing.  Having said that I need to say that I am a newbie to this forum.  I use a Smoke Daddy to get the smoke I need as I did not know about the A-Maze-N products.  I have to say that this is a great addition to all of my smokers as it does not add any heat to cold smoking cheese.  I would have to assume that there is some addition of heat with the A-Maze-N products.  I do use pellets when I am making meat sticks as they do not need smoke for a long period of time, and it gives me an excuse to look at these delicious looking sticks more often.  I conclusion yes I have found that pellets work for certain applications in my MES 40.


----------



## theboyler

Question...

Can you use woodchips in AMPS? If not, is there a specific pellet type that work best?

I have a 30' BT MES and just got my AMPS in the mail...

So not sure where to start!


----------



## daricksta

theBoyler said:


> Question...
> 
> Can you use woodchips in AMPS? If not, is there a specific pellet type that work best?
> 
> I have a 30' BT MES and just got my AMPS in the mail...
> 
> So not sure where to start!


If you're going to use wood chips you might as well use the MES chip loader and tray. Any brand of wood pellet will work in the AMNPS. I like the quality of Todd's wood pellets so I buy exclusively from him.


----------



## foamheart

Wood pellets are like PVC pipe. There is a price range for what you expect to be the quality purchased. Some guys use fillers, the same as the pipe. The amount of filler affects the smoke. Also you need to check the shelf life on the pellets, old pellets are usually full of moisture unless well packaged. Then you'll hear some one telling you the bake or microwave the pellets before use.

You can shop for low price. I have grown past the frustration of low price, I now would rather be satified with good quality which these days seems to be a dying product. When you find quality I not only stick with it, but I tell my friends.

Todd, that's Ms. Rhonda's love slave at A-MAZE-N sells quality pellets. Matter of fact, I just bought 4 each 5# bags yesterday. See this month they have a special going, you get another 20% off their already discount prices and if spending over 35 dollars, free frt. AND the freight is priority!! I get my pellets fast!

NOW, my one and only suggestion..... unless you live in high altitude or you'll do mostly cold smoking where the AMp's is key with dust instead of pellets. Try the new, yeppers I said new, oval expandable (adjustable) tube.

I love it! I own an AMPs, a Masterbuilt cold smoker, and an adjustable tube. All have a reason and a purpose, but currently I am most enamored with my tube. The masterbuilt cold smoker I use with pecan shells, I have pecan trees on the property so its handy.

Look into the expandable oval tube..... its the bee's knees!


----------



## denmo

Love my MES 30 with cold smoke attachment.


----------



## theboyler

Do I need to soak my wood chips before putting them into my MES? Or can they go in dry?


----------



## brickguy221

theBoyler said:


> Do I need to soak my wood chips before putting them into my MES? Or can they go in dry?


Put them in dry.......


----------



## foamheart

theBoyler said:


> Do I need to soak my wood chips before putting them into my MES? Or can they go in dry?


I suggest you try both way yourself and see what you think. General consensus around here is dry chips. BUT..... all the manufacturers say wet. The only reason I can see as to why wet is it allows some time from the start of the heat for the meat to warm up. Warmer meat seems to accept smoke better IMHO. So the wet chips allow the meat to heat some prior to smoke. Myself I don't wet, well occassionally just as a test. 

Dry chips are more likely to combust or reach a flash point, so you want to get comfortable with your your air flow especially on your first few smokes. That is the reason why the chip loader on the MES locks in place. If the chips get too much oxygen and combust and the loader is not locked it will shoot out of the smoker, Its pretty neat actually when you are expecting it. LOL

Good luck and looking forward to seeing some of your results!


----------



## theboyler

meat.JPG



__ theboyler
__ Feb 1, 2016






they turned out great!

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## wa0auu

YES ! we use wood pellets for a very good reason, first the wood chunks are to big and they can touch the heating elements and can short it to ground, and we like to MIX the wood pellets, and you can not do that with wood chips

sparky


----------



## denmo

Sure you mix wood chips


----------



## irishpride114

This it's what I had to do for my MES Gen 2 to get the amnps to work. I took out my vent (3 screws hold it on from the inside). Replaced it with a 3 flexible





wa0auu said:


> YES ! we use wood pellets for a very good reason, first the wood chunks are to big and they can touch the heating elements and can short it to ground, and we like to MIX the wood pellets, and you can not do that with wood chips
> sparky



Are you just talking about wet wood chucks grounding out the element?


----------



## ickyb0d

I see a lot of talk here about using the AMPS in an MES 30/40.  Out of curiosity *where do you guys position the AMPS in the MES* ? I've got an MES 30 and more often than not i'll have the drippings get into the AMPS and either put it out, or ruin the pellets so they don't start.  I'm clearly doing something wrong as it seems like a lot of people are having a lot of success with the AMPS + MES combo.


----------



## oberst

Happened to me at first as well, but then one of the guys suggested putting an aluminum foil tent over the AMNPS and that works great; never had it go out since then.


----------



## irishpride114

ickyb0d said:


> I see a lot of talk here about using the AMPS in an MES 30/40.  Out of curiosity *where do you guys position the AMPS in the MES* ? I've got an MES 30 and more often than not i'll have the drippings get into the AMPS and either put it out, or ruin the pellets so they don't start.  I'm clearly doing something wrong as it seems like a lot of people are having a lot of success with the AMPS + MES combo.



I never had that problem. Mine was it just wouldn't stay lit. I ended up doing the mailbox mod.


----------



## novegan007

With the mes, pellets are perhaps the best choice,  try using a small amount of a specific wood "i prefer fruit wood " and use small amounts of different types every hour or so. The results can be wonderful.  Always experiment,  that is the joy in cooking. If 25% is successful and 75% isn't you are on the right path. The joy is in the discovery


----------



## smokincotto

Have been successfully using my AMNPS in my MES40 for some time but have not attempted to smoke with water in the tray for fear that the condensation will put out the pellets. Pretty temperamental these AMNPSs. Anybody have any adverse experiences with condensation in this regard?


----------



## daricksta

ickyb0d said:


> I see a lot of talk here about using the AMPS in an MES 30/40.  Out of curiosity *where do you guys position the AMPS in the MES* ? I've got an MES 30 and more often than not i'll have the drippings get into the AMPS and either put it out, or ruin the pellets so they don't start.  I'm clearly doing something wrong as it seems like a lot of people are having a lot of success with the AMPS + MES combo.


It depends on which generation MES 30 you have. In a Gen 1 the AMNPS sits on the two rails to the left of the wood chip tray/heating element box. I don't cover my AMNPS because I haven't had much problem with drippings falling onto it, just a little bit but not enough for me to foil the tray. With the Gen 2 and 2.5 smokers some people have had to improvise on where to place the tray. Quite a few use the mailbox mod since lack of adequate airflow appears to be a problem with those generations.


----------



## texasjason

ickyb0d said:


> I see a lot of talk here about using the AMPS in an MES 30/40.  Out of curiosity *where do you guys position the AMPS in the MES* ? I've got an MES 30 and more often than not i'll have the drippings get into the AMPS and either put it out, or ruin the pellets so they don't start.  I'm clearly doing something wrong as it seems like a lot of people are having a lot of success with the AMPS + MES combo.


I have a MES 30 2nd gen and have to sort of wedge the amnps right next to the heating element unit. There are no rails to put it on and wanted it up off the bottom to help with air flow. It's a tight fit but works well.


----------



## Bearcarver

TexasJason said:


> I have a MES 30 2nd gen and have to sort of wedge the amnps right next to the heating element unit. There are no rails to put it on and wanted it up off the bottom to help with air flow. It's a tight fit but works well.


It seems the best place to put the AMNPS in the Gen #2 is:

Remove the little water pan from the slanted drip plate. (Nobody puts water in their water pan in an MES anyway)

Place your AMNPS over the hole left after removing the water pan. (This way air coming up through that hole will help burn the pellets)

If you get a lot of drips running down that slanted drip plate, set a foil pan on the floor under the hole, to catch the drips.

Bear


----------



## butchdon

I have a 30" MES and mainly use the Traeger pellets. Mine smokes way longer the 1 hour, at least two. I did buy an AMZN smoker to do cheese, and love it. After reading the posts here, I will try it in my MES. I tried it to do cheeses in the MES (turned off), but the temp still was too high. So I smoke cheese in my Weber gas grill (turned off), and it's perfect.


----------



## theboyler

quoted from another member in another thread!

Actually with the MES 40 BT the mailbox mod is not needed, nor is elevating the AMPS or even pulling out the chip loader. All of those were done to get the AMPS to work the the gen 2 models and since they worked people just did them with the new 2.5 BT models as well. I even started out by raising the AMPS and pulling out the chip loader and did it my first few smokes. Then thought I'd see how it did without doing anything other than putting the amps on the bottom and closed the chip loader. There was no difference and the AMPS performed flawlessly. So that's what I've done ever since.


----------



## Bearcarver

theBoyler said:


> quoted from another member in another thread!
> 
> Actually with the MES 40 BT the mailbox mod is not needed, nor is elevating the AMPS or even pulling out the chip loader. All of those were done to get the AMPS to work the the gen 2 models and since they worked people just did them with the new 2.5 BT models as well. I even started out by raising the AMPS and pulling out the chip loader and did it my first few smokes. Then thought I'd see how it did without doing anything other than putting the amps on the bottom and closed the chip loader. There was no difference and the AMPS performed flawlessly. So that's what I've done ever since.


True---None of those things are necessary with the MES 40 Gen #1 or Gen # 2.5----At my house.

However different smokers (same models) and different locations have different results.

Bear


----------



## scooby

I have an AMNPS and I absolutely LOVE it. Won't use anything else.


----------



## theboyler

Bearcarver said:


> At my house.
> 
> However different smokers (same models) and different locations have different results.
> 
> Bear


get out of town!


----------



## manmeat

My A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker  never stays lit. I don't use the water tray. I have tried opening the vent on top and the side chip loader 1.5 inches. Still it dies out. I light the pellets with a torch for 5 mins and they burn with a flame then I blow it out. After 10 minutes the pellets are out. What could be the cause? It worked the first time I bought the A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker  pre filled with hickory pellets. I now have Treager cherry pellets and they don't stay lit.


----------



## brickguy221

ManMeat said:


> My A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker  never stays lit. I don't use the water tray. I have tried opening the vent on top and the side chip loader 1.5 inches. Still it dies out. I light the pellets with a torch for 5 mins and they burn with a flame then I blow it out. After 10 minutes the pellets are out. What could be the cause? It worked the first time I bought the A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker  pre filled with hickory pellets. I now have Treager cherry pellets and they don't stay lit.


Get the Tube from Todd at  amazen products and it should stay lit. I had the same problem with the tray, so switching to the Tube solved the problem. However, I ordered the Vortex Smoker to see if it will sty lit plus put out more smoke than the tube, should I want more smoke.


----------



## manmeat

Why would the tube work better? 

Also where can I see this Vortex?

Thanks


----------



## brickguy221

ManMeat said:


> Why would the tube work better?
> 
> Also where can I see this Vortex?
> 
> Thanks


Tube has more and bigger holes, thus allowing more oxygen which makes the pellets burn better.

View Vortex here ....

http://www.smokedaddyinc.com/products/wood-pellets/item/103-vortex-blend-pellets.html


----------



## novegan007

Try this, i use mine in a very high capacity.  One of the down sides of the mes is that the smoke chamber retains too much humidity so i roast my pellets in the oven for 10 to 15 minutes at 275 degrees. Next i only use abut 2 ounces at a time an ad small amounts  (1 ounce) as needed. I think you will find you get ample smoke flavor. .make sure your meat is completely dry. No water in drip pan. I hot smoke 15 hams per week. It works


----------



## smoke n brew

I don't own an MES I have the XL, but I wonder why you guys are using chips instead of chunk wood? I had always used chips in the past and I had the same results as some of you have; they burn up quickly. I currently average between 3 and 4 hours on one chunk depending on if the wind is blowing gently or at gale force speed. I put foil over my wood pan and put a hole in the foil on the side away from the heat and have been getting predictable results for quite a long time.


----------



## brickguy221

Smoke N Brew said:


> I don't own an MES I have the XL, but I wonder why you guys are using chips instead of chunk wood? I had always used chips in the past and I had the same results as some of you have; they burn up quickly. I currently average between 3 and 4 hours on one chunk depending on if the wind is blowing gently or at gale force speed. I put foil over my wood pan and put a hole in the foil on the side away from the heat and have been getting predictable results for quite a long time.


Hmmm ... Using a chunk might give a lighter smoke for a longer time like the Pellets do and not flood the MES like chips do, depending on the size of the chips with heavy smoke and then no smoke 10-15 minutes later. I never thought of trying that before switching to Pellets. I could still try it, but I now have too much money invested in Pellets and 3 different type smokers to to try.


----------



## Bearcarver

Smoke N Brew said:


> I don't own an MES I have the XL, but I wonder why you guys are using chips instead of chunk wood? I had always used chips in the past and I had the same results as some of you have; they burn up quickly. I currently average between 3 and 4 hours on one chunk depending on if the wind is blowing gently or at gale force speed. I put foil over my wood pan and put a hole in the foil on the side away from the heat and have been getting predictable results for quite a long time.


Is your smoker Electric or Propane?

Bear


----------



## butchdon

*Novegan007:* I tried your drying out  in the oven technique yesterday, while I worked in the yard. It had no meat in it. Except I did it with the water pan filled with boiling water to provide humidity.

It smoked perfectly without a hitch. In fact, before I blew the flames out at the start, the adjacent row of pellets was starting to light. It was a little breezy, so maybe the wind was at fault for that.


----------



## brickguy221

I nuke mine in my micro wave for 2 minutes per time for 2 times on most woods except fruit woods, and on fruit woods 3 times. and it works perfectly for me.


----------



## wa0auu

Even the dry wood chips had a high resistance to ground and they did not work well for us.  We DO like the wood pellets, yes it is true we need to feed it about every 20 minutes

We put a rotisserie in our smoker and like it a lot, works great for 3 to 4 pound chicken the only problem is, we have to put the chicken on the spit after it is in the smoker which is not to handy













LEW_2986.JPG



__ wa0auu
__ Nov 10, 2015


















LEW_3433.JPG



__ wa0auu
__ Nov 10, 2015


















LEW_3539_tonemapped.jpg



__ wa0auu
__ Oct 25, 2015


----------



## seth pellet guy

On the MES Facebook page, lots of people have been switching to the Smokin Wedgie as it stays lit more consistently and pounds out the smoke.


----------



## cmayna

Pounding out the smoke is NOT necessarily a good thing.  Thin blue smoke is the goal in a smoker's life.  Ahhhmmmmmm!


----------



## Bearcarver

Seth Pellet Guy said:


> On the MES Facebook page, lots of people have been switching to the Smokin Wedgie as it stays lit more consistently and pounds out the smoke.


Like Craig said, "Pounding out the smoke" is not necessarily a good thing, in fact when my AMNPS starts smoking a little too heavy (IMO), I do various thing to cut it back. Thin blue, or just a light to medium smoke is much better. Even if you can smell it, but can't see it is a good thing.

Bear


----------



## brickguy221

The amount of smoke is a personal preference. Some people like thin smoke like Bear mentioned while others like myself, like more than just thin smoke. I believe it has to do with everyone's taste buds. Using myself as an example, on thin smoke,I can hardly taste any smoke and require more smoke, while people like Bear probably have more sensitive taste buds and a thin smoke is perfect for them. Therefore some people are happy with the AMNPS while others are  happy with the TUBE and yet others like myself are happy with the Smoke Daddy's SMOKE RING. I have all 3 ... (AMNPS... TUBE ... SMOKE RING) ... The TUBE and SMOKE RING puts out close to the same amount of smoke. I prefer the SMOKE RING because it is easier and faster to light and stays lit. To sum it up, those of you that like more smoke than the AMNPS puts out, you will be happy with the TUBE or SMOKE RING either one.


----------



## Bearcarver

Brickguy221 said:


> The amount of smoke is a personal preference. Some people like thin smoke like Bear mentioned while others like myself, like more than just thin smoke. I believe it has to do with everyone's taste buds. Using myself as an example, on thin smoke,I can hardly taste any smoke and require more smoke, *while people like Bear probably have more sensitive taste buds* and a thin smoke is perfect for them. Therefore some people are happy with the AMNPS while others are  happy with the TUBE and yet others like myself are happy with the Smoke Daddy's SMOKE RING. I have all 3 ... (AMNPS... TUBE ... SMOKE RING) ... The TUBE and SMOKE RING puts out close to the same amount of smoke. I prefer the SMOKE RING because it is easier and faster to light and stays lit. To sum it up, those of you that like more smoke than the AMNPS puts out, you will be happy with the TUBE or SMOKE RING either one.


No--Bear doesn't have sensitive taste buds----I use Hickory all the time.

When I say "Too Heavy", I'm talking about Creosote---You Like That?  I Don't, so I use my AMNPS & only light one end.

If not liking to eat Creosote means I have sensitive taste buds, well then I must have them.

I'll stick with my AMNPS & Hickory Pellets.

Bear


----------



## brickguy221

Bearcarver said:


> No--Bear doesn't have sensitive taste buds----I use Hickory all the time.
> 
> When I say "Too Heavy", I'm talking about Creosote---You Like That?  I Don't, so I use my AMNPS & only light one end.
> 
> If not liking to eat Creosote means I have sensitive taste buds, well then I must have them.
> 
> I'll stick with my AMNPS & Hickory Pellets.
> 
> Bear


Looks like I may have awoke the Bear from his nap. I wrote my post as nicely as I could and meant no offense by it, so sorry if it offended you. As for creosote, I get none from my TUBE nor SMOKE RING either one PLUS i like their taste of more smoke vs the AMNPS when I was able to keep it lit of which were few times I could, so I will stick to my SMOKE RING.


----------



## cayotica

I have used smoke pellers in my mes and love them.  BUT! I have called masterbuilt and they say not to use them.
By trail and error l learned to use only a scant palmful of the pellets if you use too much they will catch fire and you could
 have a blowout or worse.  A nice side effect is the pellets burn down to a really fine ash.
l just want to make it clear "l am not telling you to use pellets, l am just telling you my experience with using pellets."


----------



## Bearcarver

Brickguy221 said:


> Looks like I may have awoke the Bear from his nap. I wrote my post as nicely as I could and meant no offense by it, so sorry if it offended you. As for creosote, I get none from my TUBE nor SMOKE RING either one PLUS i like their taste of more smoke vs the AMNPS when I was able to keep it lit of which were few times I could, so I will stick to my SMOKE RING.


I explained this to you & others many times:

When somebody (usually Newbies) Posts that they had "Bitter Meat", or "Tasted like an Ash Tray", or in this case "Pounds out the smoke", an alarm goes off in my head, as to "TOO HEAVY A SMOKE".

I don't care whether they're using the Awesome AMNPS, or some other kind of Smoke Generator, too much (Heavy or Thick) smoke is not a good thing, when it's causing bitter taste, and the best way to avoid that is to limit the Thickness of the smoke. If I look in the window of my MES & I can't see the meat through the smoke, that's too much smoke  (Too Heavy)!!!

Also---I didn't say "You Got Creosote, I made that comment about "Pounding the Smoke" as a warning, or Tip.

However I do hate when Veteran Smokers encourage Newbies to use too heavy a Smoke.

This is why we have "OTBS" (Order of Thin Blue Smoke).

And not "OBWS" (Order of Billowing White Smoke), or "OHBC" (Order of Heavy Black Creosote).

As for me---I enjoy more Smoke flavor than most, but I use Hickory Smoke for Many Hours to get that smoke flavor, not a short time of Bitter Heavy Creosote filled Smoke. And I'm not saying you got that---I'm only saying it's a bad thing, like I've been saying for many years before you were even here. It's never personal---Just Tips for Mostly "Newbies". Newbies usually listen to me, unless somebody says "Bear just has Sensitive Taste Buds".

Bear


----------



## cmayna

Perfectly said Bear, no matter how sensitive or lack thereof your tastebuds may be.  LOL, JK.

Seriously, I have learned to appreciate the flavor of the products I've done with non bellowing smoke.  When I use the AMNTS, I fill the tube only 40-50%, then while horizontal, shake it sideways in order to have just the bottom half at most filled.  It puts out just the right amount for me and my annoying neighbors.


----------



## brickguy221

Bearcarver said:


> I explained this to you & others many times:
> 
> When somebody (usually Newbies) Posts that they had "Bitter Meat", or "Tasted like an Ash Tray", or in this case "Pounds out the smoke", an alarm goes off in my head, as to "TOO HEAVY A SMOKE".
> 
> I don't care whether they're using the Awesome AMNPS, or some other kind of Smoke Generator, too much (Heavy or Thick) smoke is not a good thing, when it's causing bitter taste, and the best way to avoid that is to limit the Thickness of the smoke. If I look in the window of my MES & I can't see the meat through the smoke, that's too much smoke  (Too Heavy)!!!
> 
> Also---I didn't say "You Got Creosote, I made that comment about "Pounding the Smoke" as a warning, or Tip.
> 
> However I do hate when Veteran Smokers encourage Newbies to use too heavy a Smoke.
> 
> This is why we have "OTBS" (Order of Thin Blue Smoke).
> 
> And not "OBWS" (Order of Billowing White Smoke), or "OHBC" (Order of Heavy Black Creosote).
> 
> As for me---I enjoy more Smoke flavor than most, but I use Hickory Smoke for Many Hours to get that smoke flavor, not a short time of Bitter Heavy Creosote filled Smoke. And I'm not saying you got that---I'm only saying it's a bad thing, like I've been saying for many years before you were even here. It's never personal---Just Tips for Mostly "Newbies". Newbies usually listen to me, unless somebody says "Bear just has Sensitive Taste Buds".
> 
> Bear


I stand behind what I previously posted on this subject,  so this is my last post on it.


----------



## dwdunlap

Domapoi


> Here is a link to a video from MasterBuilt showing the installation of the retrofit for the larger smoke box. Looking at the video will also show the difference in the sizes of the old, smaller smoke box and the newer, larger one. It may take a few min. to download the video so be patient.
> 
> http://masterbuilt.com/video/sept2010/smokeretrokit.wmv


This link appears to be busted. (page not found error)  I'd like to see the fix.

I must say that so far I love my MES 30 di 2nd generation. Everything I wanted and expected right out of the box!!  Truly "*set and forget.*"  I am disappointed I can't view the MES retrofit smoke tray.  Like most here, I had trouble with chips in the pan. Didn't produce much smoke; only lasted about 30 minutes and required me to keep filling the tube and required me to tend the smoker when I want to just sit in the living room watch TV!

I took the SMF advise and bought a AMAZEN tube for my smoke source and will be interested in what the Master Built retrofit has to offer but I am really happy my tube. So easy, lasts for six hours with the fill tube slightly open for air and fits down in the bottom of my smoker. Perfect for me.

DWD   Richardson, TX


----------



## Bearcarver

DWDunlap said:


> Domapoi
> 
> This link appears to be busted. (page not found error)  I'd like to see the fix.
> 
> I must say that so far I love my MES 30 di 2nd generation. Everything I wanted and expected right out of the box!!  Truly "*set and forget.*"  I am disappointed I can't view the MES retrofit smoke tray.  Like most here, I had trouble with chips in the pan. Didn't produce much smoke; only lasted about 30 minutes and required me to keep filling the tube and required me to tend the smoker when I want to just sit in the living room watch TV!
> 
> I took the SMF advise and bought a AMAZEN tube for my smoke source and will be interested in what the Master Built retrofit has to offer but I am really happy my tube. So easy, lasts for six hours with the fill tube slightly open for air and fits down in the bottom of my smoker. Perfect for me.
> 
> DWD   Richardson, TX


Yup---That Link is real old:

There was a Model MES that came out back around 2010-2011. 

It had an extra piece of metal under the chip drawer, which was between the Chip drawer and the heating element.

That extra piece of metal caused the chips to "Not Burn" until the smoker got to about 220° or more.

Some guys cut the extra piece out, and some guys drilled big holes in it.

However it became such a widespread problem that Masterbuilt offered anyone with that model a FREE replacement Chip Burner (The whole works).

This was a Generation #1 Unit, and they used to have a Video on their Web Site, showing how to swap out the Chip Burner Assemblies.

They removed the Video after a long time (Maybe a year or two).

Smoke from an MES lasting only 30 minutes until having to refill is Quite Normal.

You did the best thing in getting an Amazing Smoker.

Bear


----------



## jimmy1957

This might be a little off subject, But what is the best way to go to burn pellets or chips, With a AMAZEN, Cast Iron Pan or a Mail Box? I see many people using all of them.


----------



## cmayna

jimmy1957 said:


> This might be a little off subject, But what is the best way to go to burn pellets or chips, With a AMAZEN, Cast Iron Pan or a Mail Box? I see many people using all of them.


Jimmy, When doing pellets, most people use an Amazen  or other pellet smoking designed product.  Some have the device at the bottom of their smoker where some such as myself have the AMAZEN product in a mailbox that is attached to the smoker.   Don't know of anyone using pellets in a cast iron.

I do use a cast iron but only in my gasser smoker when I want to burn chunks of wood.  Otherwise I have an AMAZEN product located at the bottom of it as well.


----------



## otiskatz

I'm glad the pre-drying worked. Try air drying you meat and use minimal moisture with repeated small doses of pellets.  Slightly cooler heat over longer period of time. I have 15 whole pork legs cellering...the oldest at 4 years . Cold smoked during winter.  Salt box curing method.  Serrano style.  I always encourage experimental cooking. My current passion is "old world " if it worked for centuries it's good for me.


----------



## jjjonz

I have a wedgie on my 30 gen 1  that works great. Ribs and butt turns out great,but chicken seems over smoked,not  cresote,but over smoked.


----------



## srkays

I have the latest model of Masterbuilt's Digital Electric Smoker...Model 20078715.

Those that use the Amazen tray, has anyone used the tray in this smoker and if so, would love to see a picture of how it is placed in the smoker and any lessons learned.

Thanks guys...

Stan

[email protected]


----------



## Bearcarver

srkays said:


> I have the latest model of Masterbuilt's Digital Electric Smoker...Model 20078715.
> 
> Those that use the Amazen tray, has anyone used the tray in this smoker and if so, would love to see a picture of how it is placed in the smoker and any lessons learned.
> 
> Thanks guys...
> 
> Stan
> 
> [email protected]


I tried it at numerous places in my Gen #2.5, like yours.

I have found the best place is on the bottom rack on the right end. Then if it needs more air you can pull the Chip dumper out a couple inches & turn it 180°. If it needs less air, you can push it back in.

If you have meat above it & not in a pan, you need to shield it from drippings.

Bear

All set to go:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0469.jpg.html


----------



## dwdunlap

I have the MES 30 digital but not Bluetooth model. Love it "as is". I bought the AMZN serpentine And found (and confirmed w/Todd) it wouldn't fit anywhere but on a rack. So I bought the expandable tube model and that works perfect!! I put it at the very bottom on the pan in front by the door. Filler tube turned and pulled out 1/3 to allow air and smokes for at least 5 hours. A lot longer than I need smoke for foil wrapped butts. Dump the tube and re-fill if needed longer.

As close to "set and forget" smoking and just the combo to do it.

DW


----------



## brickguy221

For those of you using the AMNPS, please note in the picture that Bear posted that he has the lit side at the back of Smoker, so if you try it that way, be sure you do likewise as I am sure there is a reason he has it that way. If I were to try it with my AMNPS, I would try it like he has it in his picture.


----------



## Bearcarver

DWDunlap said:


> I have the MES 30 digital but not Bluetooth model. Love it "as is". I bought the AMZN serpentine And found (and confirmed w/Todd) it wouldn't fit anywhere but on a rack. So I bought the expandable tube model and that works perfect!! I put it at the very bottom on the pan in front by the door. Filler tube turned and pulled out 1/3 to allow air and smokes for at least 5 hours. A lot longer than I need smoke for foil wrapped butts. Dump the tube and re-fill if needed longer.
> 
> *As close to "set and forget" smoking and just the combo to do it.*
> 
> DW


Exactly---An MES and an Amazing Smoker are Truly a Match made in Smoker Heaven!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Brickguy221 said:


> For those of you using the AMNPS, please note in the picture that Bear posted that he has the lit side at the back of Smoker, so if you try it that way, be sure you do likewise as I am sure there is a reason he has it that way. If I were to try it with my AMNPS, I would try it like he has it in his picture.


Actually since I've been putting my AMNPS in that Gen #2.5, and on that side of that bottom rack, it doesn't seem to matter which direction I put it in.

Bear


----------



## brickguy221

Bearcarver said:


> Actually since I've been putting my AMNPS in that Gen #2.5, and on that side of that bottom rack, it doesn't seem to matter which direction I put it in.
> 
> Bear


Oh .. OK ... I thought that maybe there was a reason. I may be wrong, but I am thinking that I have heard Rick DaRickstra say he puts the lit end to the back but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Bearcarver

Brickguy221 said:


> Oh .. OK ... I thought that maybe there was a reason. I may be wrong, but I am thinking that I have heard Rick DaRickstra say he puts the lit end to the back but don't quote me on that.


Notice I said "in that place in my Gen #2.5, it doesn't matter which direction". If it made a difference in my Smoker, I would say it does!!!

That doesn't mean it doesn't matter in Rick's Gen #1 MES 30. If Rick says it does, I'm sure it does! Rick knows his Smoker better than anyone else does.

They're all different.

Bear


----------



## brickguy221

Bearcarver said:


> Notice I said "in that place in my Gen #2.5, it doesn't matter which direction". If it made a difference in my Smoker, I would say it does!!!
> 
> That doesn't mean it doesn't matter in Rick's Gen #1 MES 30. If Rick says it does, I'm sure it does! Rick knows his Smoker better than anyone else does.
> 
> They're all different.
> 
> Bear


I don't use the AMNPS, so with your successful use of the AMNPS in your smoker, you know better than I do what works and doesn't work.


----------



## jimmy1957

cmayna said:


> Jimmy, When doing pellets, most people use an Amazen  or other pellet smoking designed product.  Some have the device at the bottom of their smoker where some such as myself have the AMAZEN product in a mailbox that is attached to the smoker.   Don't know of anyone using pellets in a cast iron.
> 
> I do use a cast iron but only in my gasser smoker when I want to burn chunks of wood.  Otherwise I have an AMAZEN product located at the bottom of it as well.


​Thanks, I should have stated that I have a Master built 44 inch gas smoker.


----------



## oberst

I see above where it was mentioned that when the AMNPS puts out more smoke than desired that it can be cut back some.  Is there any technique that might be useful to know?  I have on occasion tasted a very slight bitterness on my sausage, and wondered if I might have smoked it too heavily.  When cold smoking I'll crack the door of the MES to mix more air in, but when hot smoking that doesn't seem as possible.  When I look through the glass of my MES I can't usually see much because of the dense smoke, and I always have the vent wide open.  Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver

Oberst said:


> I see above where it was mentioned that when the AMNPS puts out more smoke than desired that it can be cut back some.  Is there any technique that might be useful to know?  I have on occasion tasted a very slight bitterness on my sausage, and wondered if I might have smoked it too heavily.  When cold smoking I'll crack the door of the MES to mix more air in, but when hot smoking that doesn't seem as possible.  When I look through the glass of my MES I can't usually see much because of the dense smoke, and I always have the vent wide open.  Thanks!


Yeah---If I look in the window & can't see my food through the Smoke, that's too heavy (Thick).

That doesn't happen with mine very often though.

With my Generation #2.5, if I have the Dumper pulled out, I push it back in.

Then if that doesn't help, all I have to do is put the AMNPS in a place in the smoker that doesn't work as good, like on the floor in the bottom right of the smoker.

Bear


----------



## dwdunlap

Bear, I've been wondering what to do to prevent over smoking. Thanks

I'm not sure if my MES is 2 or 2.5. It is digital but without blue tooth. I really like it and because I couldn't find a place to put my maze and switched to the Tube which works great. I put the tube on that catch pan in the very bottom and centered and just inside the door. I have seen a few times where the smoke was too heavy and couldn't see the meat. I suppose I was getting creosote then but I'd look later and the smoke had cleared a where i could see in again. The smoke was coming up and billowing but the cabinet remained pretty clear. So, I think I am all right but your adjusting the filler tube will be remembered.

Side question:

Why does Todd offer both pellets and saw dust? He told me I'd be better off with the pellets for the tube but that brings question - why both?

DW   in Richardson


----------



## cmayna

Here's some description directly from Todd's website, explaining the original application for each of his products.     I still use quite often the dust and AMNS for my cold smoking.


> The *6x6 A-MAZE-N-SMOKER(AMNS)[sup]PATENTED[/sup]* is a light weight, durable and portable smoke generator, that produces a great quality smoke for cold and hot smoking. It is versatile enough to be used in just about any smoker or a grill. The Original A-MAZE-N-SMOKER was designed to burn sawdust for cold smoking, but customers quickly found is useful at higher temps up to 180°.
> The *A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER(AMNPS)**[sup]PATENTED[/sup]* is also a light weight, durable and portable smoke generator, but it’s designed to burn pellets or sawdust. The new AMNPS will produce smoke during cold smoking and hot smoking, tested up to 275°!
> 
> The latest addition to my smoking arsenal is the *A-MAZE-N-TUBE-SMOKER(AMNTS)**[sup]PATENTED[/sup]* The AMNTS uses the very same materials as my other smokers, but it's in the shape of a tube. It was designed to burn pellets and supplement smoke at higher temps, in Pellet Grills/Smokers. This is where most pellet grills/smokers do not produce much smoke. The AMNTS adds additional smoke at cooking temps, regardless if your pellet grill/smoker is burning pellets or not.
> 
> It can also be used in many other types of smokers or grills, where grate space is limited. Just like the other smokers we sell, the AMNTS will produce great smoke for cold smoking as well. The 12" AMNTS will burn up to 4 hours, depending on the smoker temps, type of pellets and draft inside your smoker.


Re: too much smoke from a tube,  you can simply fill the tube only half way.  Turn it on it's side and shake it back and forth which will fill the tube but only in the bottom half.  Similar amount as seen in one of the AMNPS channels.


----------



## dwdunlap

Super in thanks! Just fill  parkway and shake to distribute and that equals less smoke. Perfect!


----------



## Bearcarver

DWDunlap said:


> Bear, I've been wondering what to do to prevent over smoking. Thanks
> 
> I'm not sure if my MES is 2 or 2.5. It is digital but without blue tooth. I really like it and because I couldn't find a place to put my maze and switched to the Tube which works great. I put the tube on that catch pan in the very bottom and centered and just inside the door. I have seen a few times where the smoke was too heavy and couldn't see the meat. I suppose I was getting creosote then but I'd look later and the smoke had cleared a where i could see in again. The smoke was coming up and billowing but the cabinet remained pretty clear. So, I think I am all right but your adjusting the filler tube will be remembered.
> 
> Side question:
> 
> Why does Todd offer both pellets and saw dust? He told me I'd be better off with the pellets for the tube but that brings question - why both?
> 
> DW   in Richardson


The best way to tell a Gen #2 is by the goofy slanted drip plate above the heating element. It is higher on the right side than on the left, and has a little water pan hanging from a hole in the left end.

Todd also sells the AMNPS, which burns both Dust & pellets, and the AMNS which is only good for Dust, and at temps below approx. 220°.

If you are in an area of low altitude, and have good air flow in your smoker, the Tube may put out too much smoke, no matter what you do. My MES 40 is like that, so I use the AMNPS, and get Perfect smoke.

Usually the people who have trouble keeping the AMNPS lit, due to high altitude or poor air flow in their smoker have better results with a Tube Smoker (AMNTS), without the smoke getting too heavy.

Bear


----------



## dwdunlap

Todd discussed this with me and said for my model MES 30 (slanted Tray) the serpentine generator will not fit unless it takes up space on a rack. Thus the expandable tube and that works great down on the bottom front.

As I said, I just don't seem to have a problem with too much smoke but adjusting the chip tube in or out may be a solution should I have trouble in the future.

Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver

DWDunlap said:


> Todd discussed this with me and said for my model MES 30 (slanted Tray) the serpentine generator will not fit unless it takes up space on a rack. Thus the expandable tube and that works great down on the bottom front.
> 
> As I said, I just don't seem to have a problem with too much smoke but adjusting the chip tube in or out may be a solution should I have trouble in the future.
> 
> Thanks


Sounds good for yours. Must be working good.

When I tested a Gen #2, I found the heat balance left to right & top to bottom was all screwed up due to the slanted Drip plate trapping heat under the right end.

If I had to use one of those Gen #2 units, I would first try removing the slanted Drip plate & water pan, then put the bottom rack in, and put a foil pan on that bottom rack for direct heat dispersion. 

Then I could put my AMNPS on the right end of the bottom rack, like I do in my Gen #2.5.

Just what I would try.

My Findings:

*Masterbuilt Smokers (Bear's Thoughts & Findings)*

Bear


----------



## jimmy1957

Does any of Todd's products use wood chips or wood chunks?


----------



## dwdunlap

I have to admit Bear that I have yet to load up my MES 30 with meat or anything. I did do three racks of ribs once and didn't really check heat dispersion problems as I just didn't know any better. I did however move the top meat to the bottom, bottom to top and turned all three end for end after three hours. They came out pretty even considering SAM's mostly seem to have a mixed-match of ribs in the package of three. Some racks thicker, others thinner and different size and same with bones structure so maybe moving their positions helps even it out. I don't know. I didn't notice much difference in them but then I was in a very big hurry to get them on the table to eat. Missing a couple of bones to cook's samples. I'm not into competition cooking but I am learn from you all.

I did a cut up chicken in the smoker this evening and finished cooking and browning on the Weber Grill. I tried only filling enough pellets into the tube for my short smoke. I shuck around to spread out to a shallow depth to test producing less smoke and avoid over doing it. I went too thin a depth

and the pellets eventually went out. I rearranged to a depth of about an inch and re-lit. Stayed lit all the way to the end with no problem.

I did notice that for a short time after adding the tube to the bottom front that the smoke was very thick and obliterated the view through the glass door. But, in less than five minutes after the door was closed the smoke dissipated into what I think you were looking for. Could easily see the meat and the smoke swirling around the the meat and all the way to the back.

I'll try again tomorrow with a rack of loin backs and let you know. 

DW


----------



## Bearcarver

DWDunlap said:


> I have to admit Bear that I have yet to load up my MES 30 with meat or anything. I did do three racks of ribs once and didn't really check heat dispersion problems as I just didn't know any better. I did however move the top meat to the bottom, bottom to top and turned all three end for end after three hours. They came out pretty even considering SAM's mostly seem to have a mixed-match of ribs in the package of three. Some racks thicker, others thinner and different size and same with bones structure so maybe moving their positions helps even it out. I don't know. I didn't notice much difference in them but then I was in a very big hurry to get them on the table to eat. Missing a couple of bones to cook's samples. I'm not into competition cooking but I am learn from you all.
> 
> I did a cut up chicken in the smoker this evening and finished cooking and browning on the Weber Grill. I tried only filling enough pellets into the tube for my short smoke. I shuck around to spread out to a shallow depth to test producing less smoke and avoid over doing it. I went too thin a depth
> 
> and the pellets eventually went out. I rearranged to a depth of about an inch and re-lit. Stayed lit all the way to the end with no problem.
> 
> I did notice that for a short time after adding the tube to the bottom front that the smoke was very thick and obliterated the view through the glass door. But, in less than five minutes after the door was closed the smoke dissipated into what I think you were looking for. Could easily see the meat and the smoke swirling around the the meat and all the way to the back.
> 
> I'll try again tomorrow with a rack of loin backs and let you know.
> 
> DW


That's Great !!

Sounds like you're really getting to know your smoker & using your Amazing.

Keep up the Great Work!!

I do mostly small smokes, unless I'm doing a big batch of Bacon, so I don't often use many racks.

My Rack preferences from top to bottom, due to Temp stability are:

When only using 1 rack ----#1 in my 4 rack smoker----#2 in my 6 rack smoker.

When using 2 racks----#1 & #2 in both 4 & 6 rack smokers.

When using 3 racks----#1, #2, & #3 in both 4 & 6 rack smokers.

I never use the bottom rack for food in either smoker. Too close to heating element.

Bear

Bear


----------



## dwdunlap

Your rack selection makes perfect sense and thanks. I have not used the bottom rack (except for a pan of beans)  but now I realize I was just lucky.

This is how I learn and really enjoy the sharing from those far advanced and the newbies questions as I can relate.

Many thanks to all!!

DW


----------



## dwdunlap

As I said yesterday I smoked a single loin back rack today incorporating some of what I have learned here on SMF. I think it worked out very good!
[h3]Equipment Used:[/h3]
My 30" MES

Smoked on 3rd rack

Opened chip filler a couple of inches to allow air for smoke generator to stay lit

A-MAZE-N Oval Tube

Hickory pellets

Top vent wide open

Maverick thermometers
[h3]Meat and Prep: [/h3]
Rack of loin back ribs

Rub - Mild Bubba Q Rub  (All Purpose)   Chef JimmyJ

Mayo to coat ribs and hold rub

Jimmy's Foiling Juice
[h3]Method:[/h3]
No time to coat ribs with mayo and rub for more than a hour

Set smoker to 225 degrees

2+2+1 method for loin backs

Partially filled tube, tipped end for end to get depth of about 1" of pellets (short lite smoke)

Lit tube with torch as normal and placed on very bottom in front of glass door. 

Put ribs on third rack along with BBQ temp probe

Monitored temperature swings 210 to 235 but mostly 220-230 (I think acceptable)

At two hours, removed ribs and wrapped in foil with foiling juice

Pulled smoke out and wrapped in foil to extinguish embers

Returned meat to smoker still at 225 degrees for 2 hour bake

Temp wasn't holding so bumped setting to 235 degrees which averaged out 225-230

Just as two hour foiling was up, I restarted the smoking tube with remaining pellets and pushed chip tube almost cloased

Removed the ribs from foil (meant to reserve some of the liquid to add to BBQ sauce but forgot)

Reset temp to max 275 degrees to finish ribs

Put ribs back in and adjusted filler port inward for a lighter smoke last hour

Brought the ribs in, re-wrapped in foil and added to 150 degree oven to hold

The anti smoke ladies said the ribs were really outstanding and not too overly smoked.

Not a bad afternoon smoking and watching Cowboy game













1 - Ribs - Ready for the table.jpg



__ dwdunlap
__ Nov 20, 2016






No sauce yet but juicy













2 - Ribs - Juicy Cut.jpg



__ dwdunlap
__ Nov 20, 2016






Any how... That's the way I did them.

DW


----------



## Bearcarver

Those Ribs look Great, DW !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Doesn't get any better, and sounds like everything went Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Don't worry too much about minor Temp fluctuations----Just try to keep your average near where you want it.

It probably looks to many like I worry too much about temp accuracy, but I only try to get mine that close, because I do "Step by Step" posts on nearly everything, and if mine aren't accurate, it would be hard for others to follow to get the same result.

Keep up the Good Work!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## kevin withers

I have the http://www.basspro.com/RedHead-Spor...ric-Smoker-by-Masterbuilt/product/1505111257/ smoker. I really struggled to get the wood chips into the side twist feed tube. I found this thread a few days ago and decided to give the pellets a shot. Sure made my life easy. I typical do my smoking with one hand free, my 19 month old has to go help daddy so he goes out in my other arm. Even he could load the pellets without them getting hung up. I have to say the brisket is the best yet. I just cooked a small one this time for our family of 4 with two small kids, but it smells and tastes great. Used hickory pellets this time. The smoke was great and had no issues. I also use a wireless thermoter even though this smoker didnt come with it. igrill mini.













download.png



__ kevin withers
__ Jan 20, 2017


















one.jpg



__ kevin withers
__ Jan 20, 2017


















2.jpg



__ kevin withers
__ Jan 20, 2017


----------



## smokey eyes

I use chips and a couple of charcoal bricks.


----------



## jvolpatti

I use pellets with my AMPS that I burn in an inexpensive grill I bought at Wal Mart and connect to my MES with dryer hose, as shown in following picture.  













MES.jpg



__ jvolpatti
__ Jan 21, 2017


----------



## greywolf1

I use wood bits or pellets . If I want a longer smoke time I use the pellets , less smoke time I use the wood bits . I find the wood bits start to smoulder quicker then the wood chips , and as I type this , something I haven't tried is mixing the bits and chips together


----------



## murph13

I'm new to this smokin' thing...just exactly how does this product work? I'd like to find something that I don't have to keep opening the door to my MES 30 Analog smoker. Does this replace the chip box? Does it fit in the same spot?

Just trying to figure out how this works!

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## rfjoinery

The AMNPS is a separate steel "tray" that holds pellets. You light the pellets with a torch, then put it inside your smoker, just somewhere on the bottom. It's about 6x8x1 inches so it doesn't fit into a specific spot like the cylindrical one that came with the MES. With just a little practice, the AMNPS will burn continuously for on the order of 8-10 HOURS of light smoke, which is a huge convenience over the other methods. You won't have to open the door to check on it, you'll just see light smoke coming out of the top vent.

THere's a few more details to making it work, no big deal, often explained elsewhere here on the list. I love mine, many of us here wouldn't get along without it.


----------



## torp3t3d0

search the site for the "mail box" mod....works wonderfully...I just finished cold smoking a side of salmon using m,y MES 40 with the AMPS













IMG_0217.JPG



__ torp3t3d0
__ Jul 10, 2017


















IMG_1276.JPG



__ torp3t3d0
__ Jul 10, 2017






I got everything I need to solve the problem on this site + a lot of good advice.

Pete


----------



## whtsmoke

Sorry for changing in mid stream but if the tube works good in the MES could it also be used in a off set smoker to any degree of usefulness?


----------



## 603smoker

I've had my MES 40 Gen 2.5 for almost two months now.  Since I started with it I've used the AMNPS with pellets and I place it right inside the MES on a shelf, under the drip pan.  So far so good.













ANMPS.jpg



__ 603smoker
__ Jul 12, 2017


















20170604_221925.jpg



__ 603smoker
__ Jul 12, 2017


----------



## rexster314

I remember when my 40" MES was that clean


----------



## 603smoker

Haha. She isn't anymore. That was the second thing I smoked in it.


----------



## redoctobyr

Hi, I just got a Gen1 MES30, and a 5x8 AMNPS. I tried them both yesterday for the first time, using Lumber Jack Maple/Hickory/Cherry pellets, smoking at 225F.

The AMNPS worked nicely, and I was getting what looked to me like thin blue smoke for the time that I needed (~6 hours). But I had to keep it cooking for a while longer than expected, and when I shut it down at the end (9 hours), I found that it had gone out after burning about 1 1/3 rows.

I had it sitting on the rails to the left of the heater & chip area. I had a shield above the AMNPS, so no dripping on it, and I had the chip tray installed, loader tube pushed in, and top vent fully open. No water in the water pan. I had to open the door several times during the process.

After several hours of smoking, my guess is the pellets would have been dried out more by the heat, even if they had started out not perfectly dry.

So did I starve it for air somehow? Should I pull the chip loader tube out a little, or something like that?


----------



## bigdog7

Yes. Pull out the loading tube about 1 to 2 inches. I am using a Amazen tube and that is what I had to do. Also I have tried using pellets in the chip tray with no problems.


----------



## shawn s

Throw the chip tray out. Leave the top vent wide open and like said above, pull the loading tube out a few inches for a solid air flow. Make sure your pellets stay humidity free if possible. I buy then transfer to gallon zip lock bags and store in pantry away from any water or heat source... believe it or not, makes a big difference.


----------



## redoctobyr

Thank you both for the suggestions, I will try those. 

I already put a few pounds of pellets into a sealed container with a desiccant pack, to help draw out any moisture. Hopefully that will help eliminate concerns about damp pellets. I could also try microwaving them before use, but I currently only have 1 type of pellet, so keeping some dried shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## rfjoinery

Yeah, dry pellets can be important, they don't stay lit well if they have absorbed much moisture. You can microwave them, you can leave them in a hot smoker for a few hours before lighting them, you can FedEx them to Iraq and back, but however you do it, get em dry. Fresh from Amazen they're good to go, but the plastic bags don't keep them forever. I use recycled plastic peanut butter jars, and they seem to hold for 6 months or so, but not forever.


----------



## cactusrich

I bought a 12 inch stainless steel pellet smoker tube on Amazon.  It is  hexagon in shape so it won't roll and it fits perfectly in my 30 inch MES.  The brand is Lizzq and goes for about $13 versus the AMAZEN for over double the cost.  It works great.  The first time I filled it up and it smoked for over 5 hours.  Way too long for my BB ribs, so now I fill it about half way and get a good 3 hours plus of steady smoke.  I highly recommend it.  I bought one for my son who has a Traeger and he uses it to supplement in his smoker.


----------

